#ubuntu-no 2011-05-02
<Malin_> noen som hadde funnet ut hvordan man endret størrelsen på det der dash-bordet i unity? :)
<tasslehoff> si-m1: layout-dag igjen. klarer du å skrive tilde, krøllparanteser og klammeparanteser med default layout på mac`en din?
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> alt er på den vanlige plassen hvis det hadde vært pctastatur
<si-m1> men!, må trykke alt og ikke den som er nermest space
<si-m1> så blir tilsvarende windowstasten på et pctastatur (plasseringsmessig)
<si-m1> (på høyre side av space)
<tasslehoff> si-m1: hm. da oppfører din default seg som det gjør hos meg hvis jeg swapper left alt og win i keyboard layout.
<tasslehoff> finurlig :)
<tasslehoff> men, gjør jeg det så funker forsåvidt alt bortsett fra meta i emacs, så da får jeg leve med det
<tasslehoff> takk
<si-m1> aha
<si-m1> kan tenkes de har endret på det i siste ubuntui
<si-m1> -i
<si-m1> jeg installerte vel maverick elns
<si-m1> så det hadde kommet sånn semioffisiell mbp-støtte i natty
<si-m1> mulig de gjør noen ninjatrix da
<si-m1> for å få det til å oppleves mer som et mac-tastatur
<tasslehoff> meget mulig
<tasslehoff> oppleves like irriterende, så de har klart det :p
<si-m1> siden unity pretty much er osx
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> hihi
<si-m1> jau, jeg klarte aldri vende meg til den layouten
<Malin_> noen som hadde funnet ut hvordan man endret størrelsen på det der dash-bordet i unity? :) (usikker på om denne kom frem, da jeg like etter så det stod: joined #ubuntu-no)
<Malin_> på bildet her, tar den nemlig ikke hele skjermen: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Malin_> nå hang unity-docken seg opp, så var det å prøve å finne ut hva som foresaker det nå da :)
<Malin_> også løste det seg sånn pluteselig uten at en kan sette fingeren på hva :) hee, ja, ja, kan jo være noen barnesykdommer? :)
<brik> hehe.. har ikke hørt så mye bra om unity hittil
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-03
<jo-erlend> brik, har du ikke? Jeg elsker det.
<jo-erlend> det fjerner en masse uromomenter og gjør det veldig behagelig og raskt å bytte mellom vinduer. Bare man får inn muligheten til å bruke alt+num til å bytte mellom vinduer i expo og omorganisere dem ved å klikke og dra, så blir det helt strålende. Overlay scrollbars er også helt herlig, selvom det ikke er alle programmer som støtter det enda.
 * jo-erlend har en mengde fine ting å si om Unity.
<jo-erlend> det var ikke expo jeg mente. Det var scale jeg mente.
 * citoyen prøvde Unity, men ga opp
<citoyen> jeg fant ingenting
<citoyen> fant ingen mulighet for å bla i kategorier, og hvis man da ikke husker helt hva programmet heter er man stuck
<citoyen> dessuten tok det for stor plass på skjermen
<citoyen> jeg vil ikke ha en kolonne med masse glorete ikoner
<citoyen> jeg vil ha en liten og usynlig menylinje
<brik> jo-erlend: men hvor buggy er den?
<si-m1> citoyen: joda, bare trykk på "applications"-ikonet
 * citoyen fant ikke noe sånt ikon
<citoyen> men jeg har kvittet meg med unity nå
<si-m1> ligger mot bunnen av den linja
<citoyen> jeg fant noe som listet opp et lite utvalg applikasjoner
<tinygreen> kva er greia med at program nå heiter 'appar' i unity?
<si-m1> det er det vanligste ordet fortiden?
<si-m1> ein app fleire appar
<tinygreen> eg registrerer at mange likar å kalle tilleggsprogram (stort sett på mobil) for appar
<tinygreen> men eg ville ikkje brukt det om t.d. firefox eller thunderbird
<tinygreen> det er heller ikkje inne på http://i18n.skolelinux.no/nb/Fellesordl.eng-no.html
<si-m1> det heter vel applikasjon
<si-m1> hvis du vil bruke den lange versjonen
<tinygreen> det heiter fortsatt 'program'
<tinygreen> òg ifølge fellesordlista
<tinygreen> (som http://ubuntu.no/oversetting seier det er ei begynnerfeil å ikkje halde seg til...)
<si-m1> applikasjonsprogram
<si-m1> eller app.
<si-m1> du får ta det opp med den som har skrevet oversettelsen
<si-m1> står vel sikkert inne i launchpad et sted
<tinygreen> får vel gjere det
<si-m1> Translated and reviewed by Ole Andreas Utstumo on 2011-04-06 
<si-m1> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/nn/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=app
<si-m1> siden jeg først var der inne
<xt> er vanleg i "bransjen", men ikkje veldig god nynorsk :)
<xt> program funker jo
<xt> i denne konteksten
<si-m1> Mediaappar
<si-m1> hehe
<tinygreen> eller mediaapar, som eg først leste det som
<si-m1> er vel mer enn bare program som er litt krøkkete oversatt
<tinygreen> ja, eg tenkte å gå gjenom, men korleis vert gamle oversettingar byta ut med nye?
<si-m1> man legger inn forslag
<si-m1> også godkjennes de av teamet
<si-m1> såvidt jeg vet
<si-m1> er sikkert lurt å ta det opp på epostlista først
<si-m1> så man slipper gjøre ting forjeves
<tinygreen> ja, har sendt inn ein forespørsel om det
<tinygreen> å kome på lista, altså
<si-m1> ser at antall oversatte strenger er ganske lav, så er vel litt å gjøre der hvis man ønsker
<Trond-> Hallo. Jeg er helt ny med Linux. Har installert Ubuntu 11.04 og har lyst å forandre litt på desktopen. F.eks. ha en annerledes meny enn den til venstre på skjermen. Også 2 ikoner jeg la inn fra Thunderbird og XChat på den menyen ble svarte.
<hjd> Trond-: spørs jo hva du mener med annerledes. Har du forsøkt å logge inn med classic? Da får du et panel oppe og et nede.
<hjd> ellers regner jeg med du kan flytte rundt om kring og organisere ting som du vil...
<Trond-> Ikoner vil ikke la seg plassere på desktop
<Trond-> De flytter seg tilbake til menyen
<Trond-> Kan jo sjekke panel greiene du snakker om
<Trond-> Hvorfor ble ting litt annerledes når jeg logga av og på? Nesten som et annet Ubuntu. Ikonene vises hvertfall.
<Trond-> Men jeg fant ikke noe options for classic
<Trond-> Orage måtte jeg installere på nytt
<Trond-> Trengte ikke gjøre noe mer med den hvertfall
<hjd> Når du skriver inn/velger brukernavn er det et valg nederst for sesjon, der det skal være mulig å velge classic. 
<hjd> Høres snodig ut at du må reinstallere programmer iallefall...
<Trond-> Ja, jeg husker det, tok det bort slik at alltid samme person logga inn. Skal se om jeg finner det igjen.
<hjd> du finner det under system -> administrasjon->innloggingsskjermbilde :)
<hjd> hei igjen, innloggingsalternativer finner du under system -> administrasjon->innloggingsskjermbilde :)asjon 
<Trond-> jeg fant det. bare fikla litt rundt i classic.
<Trond-> så gikk jeg tilbake til slik jeg hadde det når jeg installerte 11.04
<Trond-> fant ikke ut hvordan jeg skulle få Orage opp i Classic
<Trond-> Står ikke noe System i denne versjonen
<Trond-> bare ikoner i venstre meny
<Trond-> Finner det meste under Programmer
<hjd> ja, unity har lagt det opp litt annerledes og jeg er ikke så kjent med det.
<Trond-> Hva bruker du?
<Trond-> av linux
<hjd> i tillegg til programmer, skal du ha valg for steder og innstillinger. under der skal du finne system
<hjd> Jeg bruker litt forskjellig. Primært bruker jeg Ubuntu 10.10 (ikke oppgradert ennå), men jeg har virtuelle maskiner med ulike Ubuntu-versjoner + en virtuell maskin med Arch Linux (det er litt mer avansert enn Ubuntu fordi du setter opp mesteparten selv)
<hjd> Skal uansett være to valg for innstillinger, en sett for din bruker, og et sett som påvirker systemet.
<Trond-> Går det mest i å skrive ting fremfor GUI?
<hjd> Du kan velge :)
<hjd> Men installasjonen kan være litt komplisert hvis du ikke er så kjent med kommandolinja. Den er dog godt dokumentert i wikien og så lenge man leser litt og følger instruksjonene er det ikke noe problem å sette opp. Jeg anbefaler dog at du prøver ut Ubuntu en stund og kanskje gjør deg litt kjent med kommandolinja først hvis du har tenkt å prøve deg på Arch :)
<Trond-> Må være Hovedmeny hvor jeg legger til og trekker fra
<hjd> Hovedmeny har du i de fleste forskjellige skrivebordsmiljøene.
<Trond-> Nah, jeg har ikke tenkt å gå videre med noe avansert så lenge folk lager til noe for Ubuntu som lar meg forandre på ting.
<Trond-> Det er noen ikoner på den venstre menyen jeg har lyst å fjerne, men Ubuntu lar meg ikke. F.eks. harddisker.
<Trond-> De harddiskene er å se på Desktopen også
<hjd> Hehe det er greit det. 
<Kagee> det kunne man fjerne i 10.10
<Kagee> i gconf
<Kagee> antagelig funker det samme nå
<Trond-> Ubuntu skal ha skryt for rask og smertefri installasjon. Digger også Ubuntu Programvaresenter. Sånt noe har ikke Windows. Etter jeg ble infisert med Torpig fikk jeg nok. Heretter er det Linux som gjelder :)
<hjd> Det jeg liker best med nyere versjoner av installasjonen er at den starter, mens man fortsatt oppgir informasjon :)
<hjd> Forresten, hvis du søker etter "login screen" / "innloggingsskjermbilde" tror jeg du skal finne innstillingene for innlogging.
<hjd> Mener da å huske unity hadde noe for å komme til innstillinger, men jeg finner det ikke igjen.
<Trond-> Jeg fant det innloggingsgreiene da
<hjd> ok :)
<Trond-> Foretrakk mer plass og popup meny med store mest-brukte ikoner
<Trond-> Bare litt irriterende er noen grå ikoner der jeg ikke klarer å fjerne
<hjd> hm, jeg vet ikke. Har ikke så mye erfaring med Unity
<Trond-> Hva er Unity? Er det noe jeg kan fikle med?
<hjd> unity er utseendet/skrivebordet/ikonene på siden/selve skrivebordet. Se http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(desktop_environment)
<hjd> Du har også andre varianter som classic (som kjører vanlig gnome), eller du har andre skrivebordsmiljø som KDE eller XFCE. De ser litt annerledes ut og har andre standardprogrammer, men det er mye likt.
<hjd> Du *kan* forsåvidt fikle med, endre eller reprogrammere alt (inkludert mesteparten av programmene) i Ubuntu. Det er fri programvare :)
<hjd> Håper jeg ikke bombarderer deg med alt for mye. Hvis du er helt ny innen Ubuntu er det en del og sette seg inn i og mye valgmuligheter. En del av det er kanskje mer interessant å se på etter hvert.
<Trond-> Går det ikke ann å laste ned andres oppsett?
<hjd> Det er det sikkert, men jeg vet ikke helt hvor.
<hjd> Mener gnome har mulighet der du kan laste ned oppsett med andre farger/skrivebordsbakgrunner/osv. Ville dog vært litt obs på hvor du laster ned fra. For et halvt/et år tilbake var det noen som la ut en trojaner som skjermsparer eller noe, som spredte seg.
<hjd> Vet ikke helt hvordan de oppsettene fungerer med Unity da...
<Trond-> Er alt fra Ubuntu Programvaresenter trygt?
<hjd> Ja, det ville jeg gått utifra. De programmene som er tilgjengelige i programsenteret er hovedsakelig lastet opp dit av Ubuntu-utviklere (eller Debian-utviklere, som Ubuntu baserer seg på)
<hjd> De signerer pakkene og slikt, sånn at det er mulig å se at den personen har lastet det opp. Videre er mesteparten åpen kildekode, så hvis du virkelig vil sjekke kan du gå inn og lese gjennom hvordan programmet er bygget opp.
<hjd> Men alt i alt; hvis du holder deg til programvaresenteret skal det være trygt. Det er først når du begynner å laste ned ting og kjøre/installere ting fra tilfeldige nettsteder du bør være litt mer kritisk til hvor du henter ting fra.
<hjd> Mener å huske Ubuntu har 30.000 forskjellige pakker eller noe tilgjengelig så man har jo en del å gå på før man trenger å se etter andre kilder :)
<Trond-> test
<Trond-> Jeg installerte Firestarter (brannmur).
<Trond-> Ja, jeg foretrekker nå helst det trygge. Derfor jeg skiftet OS.
<Trond-> Trenger jeg brannmur? Brukte det i WinXP
<hjd> Jeg mener programvaresenteret er en av tingene som gjør det tryggere. Man har en helt annen mentalitet der. Programmer som har blitt godkjent og lastet opp av personer som stoler på hverandre, istedenfor å laste ned å kjøre ørten ting fra forskjellige nettsteder.
<hjd> Det gjør også at du kan samle alle oppdateringen på et sted, slik at det du kan holde alle programmene oppdateret. Tilogmed det lille du aldri bruker, men installerte for et halvt år siden og aldri ville sett etter ny versjon selv...
<hjd> Det er litt delte meninger angående brannmur. 
<Trond-> Den oppdateringsgreia foreslår hver gang jeg starter det programmer jeg ikke vil ha
<hjd> En del mener det ikke er nødvendig siden Ubuntu ikke lytter etter noe innkommende ut av boksen. Selv ser jeg ikke helt problemet med å ha en brannmur som blokker alt innkommende...
<hjd> Hva mener du med programmer du ikke vil ha?
<Trond-> f.eks. gwitter
<Trond-> jeg avinstallerte det
<hjd> Du har avinstallert det, men får fortsatt varsel om oppdatering til det?
<Trond-> Ja, og Ubuntu One også
<hjd> Sier den det er en oppdatering eller nyinstallasjon? Har du sjekket på nytt etter oppdatering etter at du fjernet dem?
<Trond-> gwibber het det forresten
<Trond-> jeg haker av og trykker Sjekk, men de blir ikke borte.
<Trond-> Anbefalte Oppdateringer
<hjd> snodig. Har du sjekket at de er helt avinstallert, at det ikke henger noe igjen?
<Trond-> nei. avinstallerer nå
<Trond-> Ubuntu One er der fremdeles
<Trond-> Gwibber er borte hvertall
<Trond-> Vet du hvordan jeg editerer verktøy linja øverst på desktopen?
<Trond-> Infra-Red trenger jeg heller ikke update til. Ikke er det installert.
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-04
<Trond-> Hvordan får jeg Orage Kalender til å starte med Ubuntu?
<Trond-> Noen som vet om andre norske Ubuntu kanaler?
<jo-erlend> Jeg får noen voldsomt stygge feilmeldinger i natty når jeg napper ut telefonen når den er montert som masselagringsenhet. Noen som vil dobbeltsjekke?
<Berge> Avmonterer du den ikke?
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg glemte at jeg hadde montert den sånn. Jeg har den ofte plugget inn for å lade den.
<Berge> Da fortjener du jo å få masse feilmeldinger i trynet.
<jo-erlend> men det bør ikke føre til en svart skjerm med massevis av stacktraces. Det er ikke veldig brukervennlig.
<Berge> Nei, iofs. ikke.
<jo-erlend> jeg er ute nå, så jeg går ikke gjennom feilmeldingene, men det så litt ut til at det hadde med btrfs å gjøre. Derfor hadde det vært greit hvis noen kunne teste.
<jo-erlend> tror jeg bare bruker btrfs på denne.
<Kagee> xt: crash cource ?
<xt> Kagee: quicstarten og FAQ-en til weechat er veldig bra :)
<xt> start iallfall der
<xt> fyren er flink å dokumentere
<Kagee> will do
<SlimG> Noen som vet hva som er et normalt dBm spekter å ligge innenfor når en bruker WiFi?
<SlimG> Hva er en realistisk god verdi, og når begynner du å få problemer med dårlig signalstyrke?
<Kagee> kunne man oppdatere weechat fra inn i weechat ?
<Berge> De kan irssi!
<Kagee> jeg har 0.3.2 på serveren, men ser at .4 er nyeste
<Berge> SlimG: Si det.
<Berge> SlimG: Jeg har tydeligvis 15 dBm sendestyrke her, og det funker fint.
<Berge> (PÃ¥ 5GHz, dog.)
<Sakarias> Kagee: installer nye pakker, kjør så /upgrade i klienten
<SlimG> jeg har en 5GHz WiFi ruter med 5 klienter, der den beste ligger på -15dBm, og den dårligste på -66 dBm
<Kagee> Sakarias: nye deb-pakker ?
<SlimG> 54Mbps fwiw
<Berge> SlimG: Sikkert kjekt. Det kommer jo også an på antennene deres.
<Sakarias> Kagee: mhm
<SlimG> Berge: Det er punkt til punkt antenner som står 100-200 meter fra den sentrale WiFi ruteren
<Berge> SlimG: Det interessante er vel mest hvilken hastighet du får, og hvor mye pakketap.
<SlimG> enorme mengder pakketap på den med -66dBm, jeg bare lurer på om kanskje alle klientene kobler seg til feil antenner
<SlimG> dvs. den sentrale ruteren har to radioer tilkoblet to antenner som står i hver sin retning
<Sakarias> kabel ftw :P
<SlimG> Berge: Så det at alle er oppført med -dBm sier ikke nødvendigvis noea da?
<SlimG> noe*
<Berge> SlimG: Jo, det sier noe om sendestyrke akkurat nå.
<Berge> Det sier ikke nødvendigvis noe om linkkvaliteten din, som er det du egentlig er interessert i.
<SlimG> ah, jeg tenkte det var styrken på radiosignalet den mottar
<SlimG> vel, har lite å si uansett ser jeg
<SlimG> takk for hjelpen Berge 
<Berge> np
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-05
<cretix> Noen som har samme problem som meg? - Keyboard, Mus, henger seg tilfeldig av og til . 
<Trond-> Jeg har lagt til Orage Kalender i oppstart i Ubuntu 11.04, men hver gang jeg starter maskinen på nytt så starter Orage Kalender omtrent i midten øverst på skjermen i steden for helt til høyre.
<jo-erlend> ok? Jeg har bare brukt Orage i Xfce og da husket den posisjon fra gang til gang. Du kan bruke devilspie for å plassere den hvis du vil. Det finnes et grafisk program for det i arkivene som heter gdevilspie. Men hvorfor vil du?
<jo-erlend> er det Unity du bruker, eller noe annet?
<Trond-> Unity
<jo-erlend> ok. Ikke at det er noe galt med Orage, men hvorfor vil du ikke bruke kalenderen som følger med?
<Trond-> Ville finne en erstatter fra Windows XP hvor jeg brukte Rainlendar.
<jo-erlend> det der sier meg ingenting. Hva prøver du å oppnå?
<Trond-> Bruker den som en almanakk
<jo-erlend> ja, altså... Det følger jo med i Ubuntu i form av Evolution? 
<jo-erlend> eller kanskje jeg misforstår?
<Trond-> Ja, men jeg avinstallerte det. Ville ha noe simplere og enklere, samtidig som jeg bruker Thunderbird.
<Trond-> Prøver Devilspie, se om det funker når jeg har tid.
<jo-erlend> det funker. 
<jo-erlend> vent litt...
<jo-erlend> det er innebygget støtte for det der i compiz som unity bruker, når jeg tenker meg om. Jeg husker ikke hva det heter, men hvis du installerer og kikker i compizconfig-settings-manager, så finner du det etterhvert.
<Trond-> Søker jeg Compiz får jeg opp 3 resultatet på Programvaresenter hvor 2/3 er installert. Under Programmer finner jeg ingen Compiz.
<Trond-> Skal jeg installere Compiz Fusion Icon?
<jo-erlend> programmet heter compizconfig-settings-manager hvis du skriver apt:// foran i Firefox så finner du det direkte.
<jo-erlend> altså apt://compizconfig-settings-manager
<Trond-> Er det KDE for Gnome Kontrollsenter?
<Trond-> Glem det forresten
<Trond-> Jeg prøver det nå
<Trond-> Hvordan velger jeg Orage i Compiz?
<Trond-> Meny linja øverst ble skurra farger -(
<Trond-> hmm ting begynner å bli skummelt her med menyer og klikking
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> klikker du lenge nok, så klikker det skikkelig.
<Trond-> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/disable-login-sounds-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal Funker ikke for meg. Jeg har fremdeles lyd.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, men alt ser ut til å funke? Altså, du finner alle knapper og dingser?
<jo-erlend> får du både den der forferdelige trommingen når du er klar til å logge inn og den sinnsyke trommevirvelen når du har logget inn?
<Trond-> Tror det bare var når jeg skal logge inn
<Trond-> Ubuntu Programvaresenter er blank. Trenger Screensaver for å konfigurere bort svart skjerm.
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg ser at det er flere som har det problemet. Lurer på om det er rapportert noen bug på det?
<Trond-> Muligens bug ja. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, er ubuntu programvaresenter blank? Hva betyr det?
<Trond-> Ingenting grafisk som dukker opp. Bare grå vindu.
<jo-erlend> det er en bug hvis ingen skjønner hvordan de skal gjøre det, selvom det kanskje teknisk sett funker. I beste fall er det en "usability bug". 
<jo-erlend> grått som når et vindu ikke svarer, eller er det bare ingen data i det?
<Trond-> Ingen data i det går jeg utifra. Kan trykke på close, minimer, maksimer.
<jo-erlend> men la meg sjekke det med innloggingslyden først. Det der har irritert meg lenge uansett. 
<jo-erlend> ja, det har jeg også opplevd noen ganger i natty, uten at jeg helt vet hvorfor. Det pleier å gå over. :)
<Trond-> test
<Trond-> Jeg har ikke vært på IRC på åresvis
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond-> Først nå som jeg bruker Linux (Ubuntu) at jeg bruker det igjen
<Trond-> Alltid brukt Windows før
<jo-erlend> åh. Er du helt ny i Ubuntu eller? 
<Trond-> Men så fikk jeg nok av virus, malware, spyware, hacking og det tullet der.
<jo-erlend> ja, Windows er jo temmelig masete på mange måter. 
<Trond-> Ja, jeg har prøvd tidligere versjon av Ubuntu, men likte det ikke, men nå har de gjort det knallbra.
<jo-erlend> ja, Ubuntu har blitt veldig bra. 11.04 er litt buggy foreløpig, synes jeg, men det er helt klart på riktig vei. 
<Trond-> Vurderte faktisk å gå over til Mac OS hvis ikke Linux falt i smak, og Ubuntu var det første jeg prøvde igjen med 11.04 versjonen
<Trond-> Går det ann å update Ubuntu versjonene? Leste i en channel topic at 11.04 burde tas fresh install på
<jo-erlend> det går helt fint an. Jeg vet ikke hvorfor de har sagt at 11.04 skulle kreve noen ren installasjon. Det er riktig nok endel større endringer denne gang, men det skulle ikke bety noe i praksis, annet enn at oppdateringen kanskje tar litt lenger tid enn vanlig, men.. 
<Trond-> brb
<jo-erlend> det du skal være oppmerksom på, er at du må oppgradere fra versjon til versjon eller fra LTS til LTS. LTS er hver fjerde versjon som kommer ut ca april i partallsår. Altså 10.04 og neste er 12.04. (april 2010 og april 2012). Du kan oppgradere fra 10.04 til 12.04, men du kan ikke oppgradere direkte fra 10.04 til 11.04. Da må du oppgradere til 10.10 først og så til 11.04. 
<jo-erlend> men nå ser jeg at innstillingene for innloggingsskjerm viser at den ikke skulle spille noen lyd der og det gjør den. Det er i hvertfall en bug.
<jo-erlend> ... og hvorfor i huleste finnes det ingen mulighet til å konfigurere innloggingsskjermen fra innloggingsskjermen? *tenker høyt*
<Trond-> Ja
<Trond-> Jeg kan konfigurere innloggingskjermen
<Trond-> Lås Opp trykker jeg på først
<Trond-> Aha, så det er det de tallene står for. Året og måneden.
<jo-erlend> jeg fant en bug til: i brukervalg for lyd, i fanen "lydeffekter", så blir valgene glemt etter endt sesjon. Det er jo harry. Kan det være en dconf bug, tro?
<Trond-> Ikke spør meg om tekniske Linux begreper. Jeg kommer fra Windows-miljøet -P
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja. Derfor brukes det også mye kodenavn ettersom man aldri kan være helt sikker på at den er klar for slipp på riktig tid. Dapper Drake, for eksempel, skulle ha vært sluppet i april 2006, men måtte bli utsatt til juni, så den ble 6.06. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg bruker egentlig IRCen litt som en multiplayer notisblokk akkurat nå, sånn i tilfelle noen skulle ha lyst til å være med på å prøve ut bugene :)
<Trond-> Skjønner
<Trond-> Linux er i grunnen morsom sandkasse
<jo-erlend> merkelige greier... Plutselig klarer jeg ikke å reprodusere buggen lenger, etter å ha gjort det ti ganger eller noe sånt. Sprøtt. 
<Trond-> Spilte et Quake3 lignende spill i går. Jeg vant hele tiden, men Brightness funka ikke.
<Trond-> MÃ¥tte jeg restarte noe kanskje?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, dette er en litt spesiell versjon av Ubuntu på mange måter. Det er massevis av endringer under panseret. For eksempel måten man konfigurerer systemet på. Denne versjonen er mye mer buggy enn de tre-fire siste versjonene, men det kommer seg. :)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, aner ikke. :)
<Trond-> Installasjonen var smertefri og hardwaret funka inkludert trådløst internett, noe som ikke var like enkelt med WinXP, så om det ennå er litt småfeil i Ubuntu gjør ikke meg noe. Det går stort sett med Internett og det flyter bra.
<jo-erlend> godt å høre. Ja, installasjonsprogrammet, Ubiquity, er kjempefint. Det mangler noen ting for litt mer avanserte brukere, men ellers er det jo veldig bra. 
<Trond-> Hvordan legger jeg til http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=&bokmaal=+ i Søkemotorer i Firefox? Jeg har mailet han som står bak addonen Add To SearchBar 2, men har ikke fått noe svar.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, høyreklikk i søkefeltet og velg "lag nøkkelord for dette søket".
<Trond-> Jeg har ikke det valget
<jo-erlend> åh. Vent litt. Du ville ha det i det lille søkefeltet til høyre? Det aner jeg ikke. Jeg bruker adresselinjen til mine søk. Det gjør du på den måten jeg sa. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg mener søkefeltet på siden du snakker om. 
<Trond-> Det gikk ann å legge den til i WinXP. Vet ikke om det har noe å si.
<jo-erlend> la meg teste.
<jo-erlend> funker som bare det det. Men da søker du altså fra adresselinjen, som sagt. 
<Trond-> Må du innom siden hver gang du søker eller skriver du noe spesielt for å søke på ord?
<jo-erlend> jeg skriver "ordbok <det jeg søker etter>". Altså ordbok test, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> bare skriver det inn i adresselinjen, altså.
<Trond-> tester
<Trond-> funka det
<jo-erlend> jepp. Elsker den funksjonen der. 
<jo-erlend> legger til nye søk veldig ofte. chordie for tekster og akkorder til gitar, imdb for film, enwik for engelsk wikipedia, nowik for norsk, etc. Herlig :)
<Trond-> Nå blir jo det vinduet overflødig 
<Trond-> Hva kan jeg sette inn der nå da?
<Trond-> Av og til må jeg trykke ENTER to ganger her'
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hva mener du? 
<jo-erlend> nesten alle søkefelt du finner rundt på webben kan du gjøre det med. Hvis vg har et søkefelt, for eksempel, så kan du gjøre det der for å legge til et direkte søk i vg, hvis du vil.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror det eneste unntaket jeg har funnet, er gmails søkefelt. Det kan ikke legges til, av en eller annen grunn. 
<Trond-> Søkemotor vinduet er overflødig 
<Trond-> Jeg gidder ikke brukte to forskjellige metoder
<jo-erlend> ja, forholdsvis. Jeg bruker det veldig sjeldent.
<jo-erlend> skjønt, jeg tror ikke at adresselinjen husker søk sånn som søkeboksen gjør. Så hvis du ofte søker på det samme, så kan det kanskje være nyttig å bruke den boksen hvis du ikke vil skrive inn det samme flere ganger.
<Trond-> Blir afk en stund nå jeg. Sees.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg fikk bekreftet at den tutorialen du fulgte, gjør det på en unødvendig komplisert måte. Hvis du klikker på lydikonet øverst til høyre og velger innstillinger, så finner du en tab med lydeffekter. Hvis du velger "ingen effekter", så slipper du oppstartslyden og alle andre lyder. Hvis du bare vil fjerne innloggingslyden, så er den andre måten kanskje bedre.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det andre valget funker forresten. Altså det å fjerne trommer fra innloggingsskjermen. Du må bare skru det på og av igjen først... En bitteliten bug. Hvis det ikke er rapportert, så skal jeg gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> det er bare første gangen etter en ren installasjon, så du vil ikke ha noen problemer med det etterpå. 
<Trond-> Jeg må installere lyd programmet samt Screensaver
<Trond-> tar en liten relog for å se om det får Programvaresenter til å virke igjen
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hva mener du?
<Trond-> Orage Kalender vinduet var ikke der jeg ville det skulle være
<Trond-> Ubuntu Programvaresenter er tilbake hvertfall
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ok. Det tror jeg skal være enkelt å fikse med "window rules" i ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<jo-erlend> sorry. Det er det ikke :)
<jo-erlend> med "plasser vinduer", derimot, er det mulig. Du trenger bare å finne ut hva vinduet til Orage heter for noe. 
<Trond-> Med gDevilSpie bruker jeg Matching: application_name og Actions: pin.
<jo-erlend> ja, du kan bruke devilspie også, men det er som sagt mulig å gjøre det samme med ccsm, som følger med som standard. Jeg tror egentlig jeg ville ha foretrukket det, med mindre du veksler mellom forskjellige skrivebordsmiljøer. 
<jo-erlend> hvis du veksler mellom xfce og unity, for eksempel, så er devilspie å foretrekke ettersom den ikke bruker compiz. Hvis du bare bruker unity, så ville jeg ha brukt standardløsningen. 
<Trond-> Simpel eller Svansert ccsm?
<Trond-> *Avansert
<jo-erlend> det var et godt spørsmål. Er det forresten oversatt til "simpel ccsm"? 
<Trond-> på screenshot er det engelsk
<Trond-> jeg prøver simpel
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker den som heter avanserte innstillinger for..
<Trond-> gikk ikke ann å installere simpel
<jo-erlend> den heter "simple". Det er ikke oversatt. :) Jeg misliker veldig sterkt når folk oversetter "simple" til "simpel". Ordene har ikke samme konnotasjoner på norsk og engelsk, selvom de kan bety det samme. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, gikk ikke an? Hva betyr det?
<Trond-> nå har jeg Compiz vinduet oppe. Hvordan konfigurerer jeg for Orage?
<Trond-> Manglet noe for å installere det tror jeg det var
<jo-erlend> Trond-, finn "plasser vinduer"
<Trond-> ja har trykket på den
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke gjort dette før, så jeg må prøve litt, men det bør være den øverste: "windows with fixed positions". Hvis du klikker "Ny", så får du muligheten til å definere hvilket vindu du snakker om og hvor det skal plasseres. Så får du bare prøve deg frem litt med verdiene. 
<Trond-> er det ikke Force Placement Windows for å skrive at det er Orage?
<jo-erlend> la meg prøve.
<Trond-> jeg brukte Grip så skrev den Orage for meg
<barf> Noen våkne sed brukere her?
<barf> Jeg trenger å fjerne 0x0a fra denne strengen:
<Trond-> og Plasseringsmodus Pinter
<Trond-> Pointer
<barf> $ xmlstarlet sel -t -v "//*[@class='fs30 fwbold col-orange']" /tmp/play.xml | xxd
<barf> 0000000: 0ac2 a331 322e 0a39 390a 4672 6565 2044  ...12..99.Free D
<barf> 0000010: 656c 6976 6572 790a 0a                   elivery..
<Berge> Hvor kommer sed inn i bildet?
<barf> Jeg har prøvd med | sed 's/\n//' istede for | xxd på slutten
<Berge> (Aka: Hva er xmlstarlet?)
<xt> starlet? top?
<xt> topp topp topp 20
<Trond-> jeg tester. relogger
<Berge> (=
<jo-erlend> Trond-, funker det sånn som du vil? Ellers fikk jeg det til. 
<barf> xslt kommandolinjeverktøy
<Berge> barf: 0a er newline i ASCII.
<Berge> barf: Men du gjør generelt noe ganske feil om du redigerer XML med regexp.
<Berge> (Ikke for det, vi har vel alle vært der.)
<jo-erlend> hehe, tror jeg har revet ut noen hårstrå av det der ja.
<Trond-> logge-lydene er borte hvertall
<Trond-> men nå plasserte Orage seg et sted jeg ikke har sett det har vært før
<barf> | tr -d '\n'  fiksa det
<barf> Men hva er bedre?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja, det viste seg å være en bitteliten bug. Det er rapportert og bekreftet, så det blir fikset en eller annen gang, men det oppstår bare én gang per installasjon av Ubuntu, med mindre du manuelt sletter nøkkelen fra konfigurasjonssystemet.
<barf> xmlstartlet parser XMLen
<Trond-> jeg har sletta noen ting ja so inkluderte Lyder
<jo-erlend> Trond-,den plasserer bare vinduet når du kjører programmet. Det funka fint for min del. Det er bare å prøve seg frem med verdier til du har fått det på riktig sted. :)
<barf> Jeg fjerner kun newline i returnert verdi, er det feil?
<Trond-> Kjører hvilket program?
<Trond-> Orage starter med Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det programmet du vil plassere. 
<jo-erlend> dvs, det vinduet. 
<barf> Berge: Jeg fjerner kun newline i returnert verdi, er det feil?
<jo-erlend> altså; hvis du endrer på innstillingen for plasseringen i ccsm, så flytter ikke vinduet seg før du åpner et nytt et.
<Berge> Men newline kan du jo fjerne med tr "\n" "", f.eks.
<Berge> Eller en sed-variant.
<Berge> Eller perl1
<Berge> s/1/!/
<si-m1> eller tr -d "\n"
<si-m1> præhæ
<Trond-> Hvordan legger jeg til et annet program enn Orage?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, på samme måte som med orage? 
<Trond-> Skal jeg bare skippe Force Placement Windows og heller bruke Fixed Window Placement?
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke helt hvor du finner "force placement windows". Jeg har bare brukt fixed window placement. 
<Trond-> Hvordan finner jeg ut window verdiene for Orage?
<Trond-> X og Y
<jo-erlend> Trond-, prøv deg frem. :) Eller så kan du plassere det der du vil ha det, åpne en terminal og skrive xwininfo og klikke på orage. Da får du verdiene.
<Trond-> Jeg kan jo prøve med Pointer i stedet for X og Y ?
<Trond-> relogger
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg vet som sagt ikke helt hva du driver med nå. Jeg får til det du ønsker ved å bruke "plasser vinduer" > fixed window placement i ccsm. 
<Trond-> holder på å fikler der
<Trond-> nå ser Ubuntu annerledes ut etter relogging
<Trond-> relogger igjen og ser om jeg fikk til med Orage
<jo-erlend> nei
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ikke gjør det der. 
<Trond-> Hvorfor ikke?
<Sakarias> "relogger" ?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er ikke nødvendig å logge ut og inn hele tiden. Bare lukk orage og start det på nytt, så spiller endringene inn.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, han mener å logge ut og inn. Han kommer fra windows. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: gjør ikke vi alle det?
<Trond-> Hva kaller dere det for?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, vi gjør det ikke så ofte at vi behøver å forkorte det. :)
<Sakarias> støvle om X :P
<Trond-> Hvorfor må jeg av og til trykke ENTER to ganger for å poste i XChat? Men Orage er plassert der jeg ville ha det hvertfall.
<Trond-> Jeg lukka det og starta det og nå starta vinduet der jeg vil ha det
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er vanskelig å si. Hvis du kan beskrive det mer detaljert, så går det an å finne ut, men jeg kjenner meg ikke igjen. Jeg bruker xchat og jeg har gjort det lenge.
<xt> ingen weechat?!
<Trond-> men jeg relogger igjen. likte ikke dette classic WinXP utseendet
<Sakarias> xt: fremdeles weechat her :)
<jo-erlend> xt, jeg er veldig glad i den som en irc-klient, men den takler ikke små vinduer på en god nok måte. Jeg tror ikke det har så mye med weechat å gjøre, egentlig. Problemet er når URL-er blir for lange. Da må jeg klippe og lime og herje for å få den opp i nettleseren. Det var for irriterende. Jeg kommer nok tilbake, men ikke enda. :)
<xt> les FAQ om URLer
<xt> og sjekk skript-seksjonen med URLer
<Trond-> der ja. kjekt når ting går veien.
<Trond-> når jeg installerer noe og avinstallerer og så installerer igjen så husker den configs. trodde alt skulle bli fjerne med avinstalleringen.
<Trond-> f.eks. OpenArena spillet
<Trond-> Kalkulator og Tekstredigering ikonene fikk farge med forrige relog, nå er de tilbake til gråe ikoner igjen.
<jo-erlend> xt, jeg orker ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> irc er ikke så viktig for meg som det en gang var. 
<xt> blasfemi
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det der er veldig fint i Ubuntu. Innstillinger for programmer er dine. Du eier dem, så hvis en admin bestemmer seg for å fjerne et program, så påvirker det ikke dine innstillinger. Det innebærer også at du kan beholde innstillingene dine selvom du installerer Ubuntu helt på nytt, bare du tar vare på hjemmeområdet ditt :)
<Trond-> hva overfører jeg til usb disken for å beholde innstillinger?
<Berge> barf: Du har ikke forklart hva du ønsker å oppnå, så det er vanskelig å svare på.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hjemmeområdet ditt. Altså /home/brukernavn. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, da beholder du alle innstillinger og filer og alt. 
<jo-erlend> det å beholde bare konfigurasjon, er litt vanskeligere ettersom det finnes litt forskjellige måter programmer lagrer innstillingene sine på. 
<jo-erlend> det hadde vært helt nydelig hvis man fikk alle til å bruke desktopcouch, men det skjer neppe. Det er vanskelig nok å få folk til å følge freedesktop.org-spesifikasjonen. 
<Trond-> home/brukernavn er på mange GBs
<Trond-> eller var det feil kanskje
<Trond-> et annet sted var det 3 filer der
<Trond-> men ingen konfig filer
<Trond-> bare to txt filer jeg la inn samt Skrivebord
<barf> Berge: ? jeg har jo oppnåd det...
<barf> fjerning av 0x0a i returnert verdi.
<Berge> barf: Du spurte om det var feil.
<Berge> Jeg aner ikke om det er feil.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja, hjemmeområdet ditt inkluderer alle personlige filer og innstillinger. 
<jo-erlend> Trond-, konfigurasjonsfiler er skjult ved at de begynner med punktum, som for eksempel /home/brukernavn/.config. Du kan vise dem ved å trykke ctrl+h i Nautilus.
<jo-erlend> men som sagt; programmer lagrer konfigurasjoner og data på litt forskjellige måter, så det er dessverre ikke bare en mappe å kopiere hvis du bare vil ha innstillinger og ingenting annet. 
<Trond-> ah skjulte mapper
<Trond-> 121 MB blir det da
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det finnes et program du kan bruke for å få ordentlig oversikt over plassen du bruker og hva det er som tar opp plass. Analyse av diskplass, tror jeg det heter. Men du finner det hvis du søker etter analyser i dash.
<SlimG> Jeg har en apc smartups koblet til via usb og skal sette opp nut, men jeg finner ikke portnavnet (/dev/ttyUSB0 f.eks.), hvordan finner jeg portnavnet?
<Trond-> Ja, den viste 127 MB.
<Trond-> sletta .Minecraft siden spillet krasja før jeg entret verdenen.
<SlimG> fwiw bruker UPSen usbhid driveren
<Sakarias> SlimG: sjekket i dmesg etter hvilken device den får?
<SlimG> Sakarias: http://pastebin.com/VD29V6Es ser ikke noe som ligner der
<SlimG> forsøker nå med product og vendor id i nut, fremfor portnavn, får nå: Can't claim USB device [051d:0002]: could not detach kernel driver from interface 0: Operation not permitted
<SlimG> Driver failed to start (exit status=1)
<Sakarias> ls /dev/*input* ?
<Sakarias> (wild guess)
<SlimG> /dev/input/event1
<SlimG> /dev/input/event0
<SlimG> /dev/input/mice
<SlimG> /dev/uinput
<Sakarias> da aner jeg ikke
<SlimG> huzza, fikk det til med vendor og device id i stedet for /dev/?
<jo-erlend> jeg har fått litt av den gode, gamle Ubuntu-følelsen med Natty. Bøttevis av ting som ikke funker som det skal og likevel føler jeg meg imponert. :)
<jo-erlend> liksom mer gøyalt med Ubuntu igjen nå. 
<SlimG> liker ikke at jeg ikke får opp nytt nettleser vindu fra unity menyen når jeg har en kjørende fra før av
<jo-erlend> det gjør du. Jeg bare husker ikke hvordan. Det er noe du trykker på. :)
<si-m1> må trykke på windowstasten
<jo-erlend> SlimG, bruk midt-knappen.
<si-m1> eller midtklikk var det kanskje ja
<si-m1> det er latterlig teit
<SlimG> herlig, det kan jeg vende meg til :)
<jo-erlend> venstreklikk for å bytte, midtklikk for å åpne ny. :)
<si-m1> mtp. laptop
<si-m1> burde vært windowstasten
<SlimG> windowstasten er teit :)
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det åpner dash. 
<si-m1> eller alt
<si-m1> eller noe
<si-m1> alt annet enn midtklikk
<jo-erlend> SlimG, jeg synes den funker bra i Unity, bortsett fra problemer med fullskjermapplikasjoner. :)
<si-m1> jeg syntes unity funker bra bortsett fra det håpløse forsøket på å flytte menylinjen
<jo-erlend> si-m1, ctrl+n for eksempel? :)
<si-m1> starter ctrl+n en ny applikasjon?
<SlimG> midtklikk bruker jeg mye i nettlesere for å åpne linker i nye tabs uten å bytte fokus
<si-m1> tviler sterkt på det
<jo-erlend> si-m1, super+2 ctrl+n åpner en ny firefox. :)
<si-m1> ja, men jeg vil ha en knapp for å åpne ny app
<si-m1> ikke ny "insert din knappekombo for den spesifikke appen du bruker" 
<jo-erlend> ja, det finnes en tastatursnarvei for det.
<si-m1> mao, slik det funker i w7
<si-m1> der holder man vel nede shift iirc
<si-m1> funker strålende
<jo-erlend> åh. Jeg trodde du måtte bruke musa i Windows? 
<si-m1> både på laptop og stasjonær
<si-m1> vet ikke om du må det
<si-m1> men det er ikke poenget mitt
<SlimG> favoritt tastekombinasjoner kan vel endres fritt i ubuntu om default ikke passer regner jeg med
<si-m1> klikk / tast for ikon for å åpne allerede åpen app
<jo-erlend> det er det jeg synes er best med hele unity, at man endelig kan bruke tastaturet ordentlig. Det er noe som mangler, men det er absolutt på god vei.
<si-m1> shift + klikk / tast for ikon for å åpne ny instans
<si-m1> s/for/på/
<si-m1> jo-erlend: jau, men den fungerer sånn som mac bortsett fra at du kan midtklikke for å starte ny instans
<jo-erlend> si-m1, riktig. shift+super+2 åpner en ny firefox hvis det ikke finnes en fra før. 
<si-m1> ah ok
<si-m1> trodde du måtte midtklikke
<si-m1> merkelig, mener da jeg testet shift
<jo-erlend> derimot funker det visst ikke å holde shift og venstreklikke. Det synes jeg kanskje at det burde. 
<si-m1> ah
<si-m1> da er jeg med ja
<si-m1> det burde absolutt fungere
<si-m1> kan egentlig file bug på det
<jo-erlend> takk.
<si-m1> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle så gjerne ønske at man kunne omorganisere filer i super+w og bruke alt til å bytte mellom dem. 
<si-m1> det ligger såklart inne allerede
<si-m1> som regression
<si-m1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/754565
<jo-erlend> åh. Ja, jeg mente at det var mulig før. 
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 754565 in unity (Ubuntu) "Regression: shift+click on a launcher icon to open a new application instance gone" [Medium,Triaged]
<jo-erlend> syntes så tydelig at jeg hadde sett en screencast hvor han gjorde det. 
<si-m1> jepps
<si-m1> ubuntu pleier jo å kopiere det beste av alle ui også
<si-m1> så makes sense at det skulle gå an
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis det er fornuftig, så er det jo fornuftig å gjøre det. :)
<si-m1> liker alt utenom det med menylinja
<jo-erlend> hva med menylinja? 
<si-m1> siden det ikke fungerer likt på alle program
<si-m1> den blir flytta i toppen
<si-m1> på de fleste programmer
<jo-erlend> ah, men det er midlertidig. 
<si-m1> men ikke alle
<si-m1> så vent med å lansere det
<si-m1> hvis det ikke er på alt
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg vet. Men de jobber med det. Jeg synes selve konseptet er helt genialt, men det er jo viktig at det fungerer likt i alle programmer. 
<si-m1> ingenting som er mer irriterende enn ting som flytter seg rundt og forbi
<si-m1> jau, jeg liker det ikke så veldig
<si-m1> siden det ødelegger mouse focus
<si-m1> men men, går muligens an å skru det av
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke enig. Det var viktig å få inn unity i denne syklusen så vi kan fikse bugs, stabilisere og finne ut hva som skal inn i neste før vi starter på p-syklusen.
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med at det ødelegger "mouse focus"?
<si-m1> si du har et program på toppen av skrivebordet.. altså øverst på skjermen
<si-m1> også har du et annet under
<si-m1> også vil du gjøre noe i menyen til det i bunnen
<si-m1> da selectes vinduet over i det du flytter muspeker opp
<si-m1> og menyen i topp bytter til den øverste applikasjonen
<jo-erlend> ah. Du fokuserer ved å ha musa over åpne vinduer ja? Det har jeg aldri likt. :)
<si-m1> ja
<si-m1> nei, men at du ikke liker det hindrer det ikke i å ødelegge mousefocus
<si-m1> he he
<jo-erlend> men jeg har tenkt på det der. Det er helt genialt å ha det sånn for maksimerte vinduer, men jeg er ikke sikker på om jeg liker globalmenu overhodet for vinduer som ikke er maksimerte.
<si-m1> nei
<Sakarias> si-m1: kan du ikke bare sette delay på når vinduet får fokus da?
<si-m1> fordelen er jo at de tar opp mindre plass
<si-m1> Sakarias: det er mer irriterende enn click to focus
<jo-erlend> ja og det forstyrrer mindre. 
<Sakarias> si-m1: det er jeg enig i
<jo-erlend> si-m1, noe må man ofre. :)
<si-m1> jo-erlend: men nå ser det jo ut til at fler og fler programmer begynner å fjerne den uansett
<si-m1> firefox4 / chrome / opera
<si-m1> så jeg syntes ikke det har noe for seg
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det er ikke fjernet i firefox 4. Du velger om du vil ha det eller ikke. Det er en bedre løsning. 
<si-m1> er også irriterende at man må flytte muspekern så langt for å komme til
<jo-erlend> si-m1, prøv å trykke alt. :)
<si-m1> er fint for fullscreen som du sier
<jo-erlend> jeg foretrekker å ikke bruke musa for å komme til menyene uansett. 
<si-m1> jau
<si-m1> men det er dette med konsis oppførsel
<si-m1> vet det går an å bruke tastaturet
<jo-erlend> ja, men som sagt... Det er midlertidig. 
<si-m1> og de kan jo også gjør som apple
<jo-erlend> jeg går ut fra at du mener "konsekvent oppførsel"? 
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke hvordan apple gjør det. 
<si-m1> bare hindre at det er mulig å bruke annet enn click to focus
<si-m1> så er alt fikset
<si-m1> men det er også grunnen til at jeg ikke bruker OSX
<si-m1> *en av grunnene
<si-m1> måtte vendt meg til apple sitt tastelayout også
<jo-erlend> men alt dette er jo nettopp det som gjør at det var så viktig å få inn unity nå. Erfaring fra et bredt publikum. 
<jo-erlend> det er LTS-ene som er viktige. Det er da alt må funke skikkelig godt og vi har et år på å få det til. Tror det blir bra. 
<si-m1> er det virkelig noen som bruker lts på desktop?
<jo-erlend> jeg gjør det. 
<jo-erlend> jeg installerer bare LTS for nye brukere. 
<Sakarias> jeg forventer at alle releaser som ikke heter alpha eller beta faktisk virker
<jo-erlend> virker? Ja, det er jeg enig i. Men radikale endringer er ikke alltid mulig å gjennomføre på seks måneder. 
<Sakarias> så bruk lenger tid
<jo-erlend> to år, for eksempel? 
<Sakarias> sure, hvis det virker
<Sakarias> flere og flere bytter vekk fra ubuntu, pga de blir mer og mer ustabile for hver release
<jo-erlend> det er derfor jeg holder meg til LTS på desktopen og det er derfor jeg gjerne ville at denne syklusen heller skulle være buggy enn at 12.04 skulle bli dårligere enn den kunne bli. 
<jo-erlend> sånn som jeg ser det, bør det utvikles sånn: LTS+1 (10.10, for eksempel) introduserer radikale endringer selvom det medfører endel bugs. LTS+2 stabiliserer, finpusser og introduserer mindre radikale endringer. LTS+3 er veldig konservativ og LTS er dønn stabil og elegant fra første stund. 
<Sakarias> så da kan de jo slutte å release 11.4 som en release, og heller kalle den 11.10 beta
<jo-erlend> non-LTS-er bør være for spesielt interesserte og LTS bør være for vanlige konsumenter. 
<Sakarias> så forstår folk at den ikke skal være stabil
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke det. 
<jo-erlend> man ville spare endel ressurser på det, men... 
<Sakarias> jupp
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke egentlig at det der spiller særlig stor rolle for brukere, egentlig. De er vant til at stabile produkter kalles beta likevel. 
<Sakarias> hirr... siden 11.04 ble sluppet, så har 10-13 stykker jeg kjenner forkastet ubuntu for godt
<Trond-> Hvorfor er noen ikoner på Unity grå og ikke farget?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er et godt spørsmål. Men de er faste og hører til launcheren. Det er det beste svaret jeg kan gi. Dessuten har de menyer hvis du høyreklikker på dem. 
<jo-erlend> men det er visst ikke alle.. jeg har lurt på det der selv.
<Trond-> Greit nok, men jeg la inn to selv: Kalkulator og Tekstredigering
<jo-erlend> ja, det har jeg også gjort. :)
<Trond-> De hadde farger når det var loggin bug
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg mener å huske at de hadde farger her før også. Jeg er ikke helt sikker på hva som foregår der. :)
<jo-erlend> det hadde vært greit hvis de grå var for programmer som ikke var festet, for eksempel. Men sånn som det er nå, kan jeg ikke se at det betyr noe spesielt i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, men selvom man introduserte nye funksjoner i bøtter og spann i denne syklusen, er det jo ikke sånn at 11.04 er ubrukelig. Den er ikke fullt så stabil som tidligere versjoner, men den er fremdeles herlig å bruke, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, jeg har hørt det der. Folk bytter operativsystem fordi de ikke liker Unity. Så tar det ca to sekunder å bytte til gnome-panel isteden. :)
<Trond-> trenger jo ikke bytte OS når man kan bytte desktop
<si-m1> yes, enlightenment ftw
<si-m1> jeg kjører Ubuntu GNU/Linux Xorg/e17
<si-m1> det ble vel omtrent rett
<Malin_> ikke at det skjer ofte, men jeg fortsatt plaget av den docken som henger
<Malin_> nettopp. Hvorfor bytte hele bilen når man bare kan bytte dekk
<Malin_> blir jo noe sånt
<Malin_> sukk
<Malin_> kanskje jeg også skal forkaste unity, og gå over på gnome-panel eller lxde i stedet... hm...
<Malin_> skulle gjerne likt å vite hvordan jeg kan debugge det der, framfor å klage og syte her
<Sakarias> man bytter hele bilen pga man vil ha en bedre og raskere bil, uten alt for mye bling bling
<jo-erlend> Malin_, prøv deg frem og finn ut nøyaktig hva du gjør når det skjer. Skriv ned akkurat hva som skal til for å reprodusere det. Da er det mye enklere å få fikset det. 
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er jo hva man mener med raskt. En Ferrari er neppe like god som en snøscooter ute på vidda om vinteren. :)
<jo-erlend> unity er jo fabelaktig raskt å jobbe med, selvom det kunne blitt enda raskere med noen ekstra tastatursnarveier.
<Malin_> javisst
<si-m1> det er også raskere å jobbe med noe man er vandt med enn noe som endrer seg hele tiden
<Malin_> ja, skal prøve å se om det er noe spesielt jeg gjør i det det skjer... :)
<jo-erlend> si-m1, vel... gnome-panel har ikke endret seg særlig mye de siste årene, men jeg jobber likevel mye raskere med Unity enn jeg noen gang har gjort med dem. Så det er en sannhet med visse modifikasjoner. 
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det _er_ det. Men det kan være vanskelig å finne ut nøyaktig hva det er. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde en sånn bug tidligere idag, som virket helt sprø. Resultatene så ut til å variere fra gang til gang. Etterhvert gikk det opp for meg at det hadde med tid å gjøre. Av en eller annen grunn, blir deler av lydtema-taben i lydinnstillinger lagret periodisk, mens resten blir lagret med en gang. 
<Malin_> ja, forstår det godt, jeg veit det jo ikke selv enda, har ikke merket noe spesielt jeg har gjort da det har skjedd heller
<Malin_> å
<jo-erlend> jeg satt med det i en time omtrent før jeg klarte å finne ut hva det var som forårsaket det. Men det var morsomt når jeg fant det ut. :)
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> håper jeg finner et mønster her på hvordan det jeg opplever skjer
<Malin_> men det skjer ikke hos deg antar jeg da?
<Malin_> Kan være opera muligens, men veldig usikkert
<jo-erlend> Malin_, du mener det at launcheren blir hengende igjen? Jeg har opplevd det et par ganger, men det begynner å bli en stund siden. 
<Malin_> ja, det har skjedd en del ganger etter release
<Malin_> kanskje en gang for dagen ca
<Malin_> så ja, det jeg tenker på, men jeg finner ikke ut hvordan den plutselig forsvinner på vanlig måte igjen
<jo-erlend> Malin_, noen bugs kan være veldig vanskelige å finne. La deg inspirere av at hvis du klarer å reprodusere den konsekvent og du rapporterer en bug på det, så er det helt sikkert noen som kan fikse det og da sparer du mange milliarder mennesker for et irritasjonsmoment. :)
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> ja, jeg må finne det ut :D
<Malin_> og finnerj eg det ut, lager en rapport
<jo-erlend> det der er egentlig ganske morsomt, men det er en smak du må vende deg til. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har drevet litt med det der for noen bedrifter med nettleserbaserte tjenester, som ikke ville gi tilgang til kildekoden sin. Det var frustrerende til å begynne med, men jeg fikk skikkelig sansen for det etterhvert. Morsomt å jobbe i blinde. :)
<jo-erlend> nå opplevde jeg en annen bug igjen. Jeg trykket super og dashen dukket opp, men ikke launcheren. 
<jo-erlend> gikk fort over. Jeg trykket super+2 for å komme til firefox, så super+3 for å fortelle om buggen og nå funker det fint igjen... Den typen bug må man nok lese kildekoden for å forstå, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> ... men nå husker jeg ikke hva det var jeg skulle gjøre. :)
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Kjøpe grillkull? :)
<Kagee> har noen forsøkt å bruke en n900 som modem i 1104?
<Sakarias> har dem forandret på det siden 10.XX ?
<Kagee> jeg får serial connection timed out, men det skulle vært fikset
<Sakarias> "skulle"
<Kagee> det står i changeloggen for pakken jeg har installert
<jo-erlend> jeg synes at youtube har blitt så forferdelig tregt i det siste. Gmail også. Jeg har hørt folk si at det er mye tregere i Ubuntu enn i windows. Er det noe i det og i såfall, hva kan det komme av?
<Malin_> jeg har kommmet litt nærmere, det kan tenkes det har noe med fanene i Opera å gøjre og noe fokusgreier der, at den docken i forigbndelse med det kan fryse
<Malin_> nå skjedde det nemlig i forbindelse med at jeg brukte Opera i alle fall
<Malin_> om det er tregere i Ubuntu, enn i windows, så lurer jeg på hva som i såfall er grunnen
<Malin_> flash?
<Malin_> er det tregt i annen distro også?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Om Youtube er treigt, snakk med ISPen din.
<Malin_> jepp, jeg avsluttet opera og nå skjulte docken seg :D
<Malin_> da er jeg mye nærmere.... :)
<Malin_> da mangler det å finne ut hva i Opera som får docken til å fryse og jeg kan evt. lage en bugreport
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg har opplevd det med flere ISPer. 
<Malin_> jeg har funnet ut hva som gjør det :D :D :D :D
<jo-erlend> Malin_, har du prøvd å gjøre det flere ganger? 
<Malin_> kan noen prøve følgende, som har opera på maskina si og kjører Unity: åpne opera, trykk på en fane og dra fanen nedover. Da skal docken komme til syne og bli der
<Malin_> ja, jeg har gjort det flere ganger på rad
<Malin_> docken skjuler seg i det man lukker opera igjen
<jo-erlend> hvilken versjon av Opera bruker du? Er det installert fra et arkiv? 
<Malin_> ja, det er siste stable-versjon
<jo-erlend> da installerer jeg det, så kan jeg prøve å bekrefte. :)
<Malin_> takker :)
<Malin_> prøv når docken blir synlig å bytte til noe annet enn nettleser også, så ser du at den blir hengende over alt du har oppe :) hehe
<Malin_> så gøy at jeg fant det ut :D
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det er versjon 11.10.2092 (opera) jeg installerer. Er det riktig?
<Malin_> ja, stemmer
<Malin_> jeg kjører 64-bit-utgaven, men antar det ikke har noe å si om det er 32 eller 64-bit
<Malin_> jeg kjører ikke 2D-utgaven av unity
<jo-erlend> det er lurt å ikke anta så mye, men jeg har 32bit. Vi får se. 
<jo-erlend> woops. appsjappa tryna. :)
<Malin_> åj, appsjappa?
<Malin_> nei, jeg bør vel ikke anta for mye
<jo-erlend> ubuntu software center, på fint språk. 
<Malin_> aha :)
<Malin_> men tryna den da du prøvde å reprodusere bugen?
<jo-erlend> nei, da jeg prøvde å installere det. Men nå har det visst gått bra. Si _nøyaktig_ hva jeg skal gjøre. 
<jo-erlend> det ser ikke helt lovende ut for buggen din, er jeg redd. 
<Malin_> man kan klikke på en tab ved å klikke men å holde museknappen inne, slik at man kan dra tabben rundt
<Malin_> prøv å dra musen nedover mens du "holder" tabben
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg gjorde det. Det var noe snålt der. De første gangene så viste launcheren seg, men den ble ikke hengende igjen. Nå klarer jeg ikke å reprodusere det engang. 
<Malin_> jeg får reprodusert det hver gang her
<jo-erlend> jo, det gjør jeg. Grunnen til at det skjer, er at når du trekker en fane ut av Opera, så åpner du en ny instans av Opera, som fører til at launcheren spretter opp for å vise at det er et nytt vindu, tror jeg. I såfall skal det samme skje med Firefox. La meg sjekke det.
<jo-erlend> Ja, det samme skjer med firefox. Men launcheren forsvinner igjen med en gang hos meg. Holder den seg åpen hos deg når du gjør det?
<Malin_> testet med firefox her og med firefox forsvinner launcheren (docken) med en gang etterpå
<jo-erlend> men jeg fikk faktisk ikke reprodusert det der hver gang. Det var noen få ganger at jeg ikke fikk gjort det. Kanskje du ikke kan trekke den siste fanen ut for å lage en ny instans? Det er jo ikke urimelig i såfall. 
<Malin_> at det kan være en fane det ikke vil skje med? mens de andre vil det skje med? Den siste fanen, som  i den som er lengst til høyre?
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i at launcheren oppfører seg snålt når jeg gjør det der med opera. Jeg har ikke prøvd med andre programmer enda.
<Malin_> oki
<jo-erlend> men mener du at du får launcheren til å henge igjen hvis du trekker en fane ut av opera? 
<Malin_> finner ikke igjen hvor på lunchpad-sida man rapporter inn bugs en gang jeg
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> eller jeg har ikke prøvd å trekke den på utsiden av nettleservinduet, men kan prøve det også :)
<jo-erlend> altså etter at du har sluppet og sånt?
<Malin_> det skjer før jeg slipper
<jo-erlend> at launcheren vises ja? 
<Malin_> ja, det skjedde om je dro den "ut på skrivebordet" også
<Malin_> altså dro den utenfor Opera
<jo-erlend> kan du prøve å si nøyaktig hva som skjer?
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> når jeg drar en fane nedover, eller ut av Opera, kommer launcheren til syne, men blir ikke borte igjen og blir stående igjen uten å skjule seg
<Malin_> blir da liggende over allt av vinduer
<Malin_> og andre programmer
<jo-erlend> ok. Det kan jeg ikke reprodusere. 
<jo-erlend> kan du prøve å gjøre det samme med Firefox?
<Malin_> er jeg ikke konkret nok?
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> med firefox kommer docken til syne når jeg drar en fane ut av firefox, eller drar fanen ned
<Malin_> men blir borte igjen med en gang
<Malin_> uten å henge
<jo-erlend> det er det jeg opplever med både Firefox og Opera. 
<Malin_> å?
<Malin_> merkelig at den henger her
<Malin_> hm.. får prøve med en virituell maskin også da
<Malin_> eller nei.. da kan jeg ikke bruke annet enn unity-2D
<jo-erlend> joda, det kan du, men det er litt pes og ikke altfor nyttig.
<jo-erlend> men ok. Jeg kan ikke reprodusere bugen, men det betyr ikke at den ikke finnes. Jeg kjører for eksempel 32bit og jeg har ikke tenkt å romstere rundt for å få satt opp desktopen helt enda. 
<Malin_> skjønner
<jo-erlend> en ting du kan gjøre, er å boote et rent 11.04 system fra en minnepinne, installere Opera på den og se om du kan reprodusere det der. 
<Malin_> ja, det kan jeg jo teste ut
<Malin_> men må også finne ut hvor jeg rapporterte inn bugs
<Malin_> var ikke så lett å finne det igjen på sidene til lunchpad syntes jeg
<jo-erlend> det er det minste problemet. Det er ikke vits å rapportere en bug før du vet at den kan reproduseres.
<Malin_> sant nok
<Malin_> men blir litt gal av å ikke finne igjen sånt :)
<jo-erlend> dvs, det kan være nyttig, bare så folk vet at det skjer, men det er bedre hvis man kan reprodusere det på noen måte. Hvis det er konsekvent hos deg, så er det bedre å se hva som skal til for at du får det til i et annet system.
<jo-erlend> har du forresten prøvd å logge ut og inn igjen og se om du fremdeles får reprodusert det da? 
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det er ikke vanskelig; velg et prosjekt, finn en pakke. Knappen er øverst til høyre.
<Malin_> ah, så jeg må finne et prosjekt først.. :) hehe
<Malin_> da skjønner jeg litt mer 
<jo-erlend> ja, men ikke rapporter bug enda.
<Malin_> må vel rapporteres i unity-prosjektet det da
<Malin_> neida, skal ikke gjøre det
<Malin_> jeg kan i morgen teste med ubuntu på minnepenn
<Malin_> må det da være en installasjon, eller kan jeg installere opera i "live-cd"-versjonen og teste?
<jo-erlend> du kan installere i en live-sesjon ja. Det installeres i minne hvis du kjører fra CD, eller på lagringsområdet hvis du har et.
<jo-erlend> hvis du skulle klare å reprodusere det i en 64bit live-sesjon, så er det fint hvis du gidder å prøve med en 32bit live-sesjon og bekrefte at du ikke får reprodusert det der. 
<Malin_> ja, men kan teste det ut jeg :)
<Malin_> men tror jeg venter med det til i morgen eventuelt :)
<jo-erlend> jaja. Hvis du ikke har bildene tilgjengelig, så kan du begynne med å laste dem ned. Jeg kan ikke egentlig se noen grunn til at arkitekturen skulle ha noe å si der, men hvis man skal feilsøke på den måten, så lønner det seg å ikke anta noe som helst. 
<Malin_> ja :) jo, jeg har bildene liggende tror jeg, går raskt visst ikke
<Malin_> 12mbit-linje
<Malin_> hm... det er ikke noe med unity og unity-2d å gjøre? 
<Malin_> jeg får jo sjekket om det skjer med unity-2d om jeg tester det viirituelt tror jeg
<jo-erlend> det er umulig for meg å si hva det har eller ikke har med å gjøre så lenge jeg ikke klarer å reprodusere bugen. 
<jo-erlend> ikke anta. Ikke tro. Utelukk til du vet hva det må være. Det er Sherlock Holmes. :)
<Malin_> aha, jeg bør sjekke alt, om det så virker banalt? :) hehe, jeg bør tenke litt anderledes skjønner jeg
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg klarer ikke å sitere ham riktig, men jeg tror det var noe sånt som at når du har avkreftet alle andre teorier, så sitter du igjen med den uomtvistelige sannhet, at den siste muligheten, hvor umulig det enn måtte synes å være, må være det riktige svaret. 
<jo-erlend> det hender noen ganger at bugs kan virke totalt hinsides all fornuft. Men hvis du klarer å finne ut hva som skal til for å reprodusere den, så er de nesten alltid enkle å fikse. Og de kan mange ganger dukke opp i mange forskjellige situasjoner, selvom de tilsynelatende ikke har noe med hverandre å gjøre.
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-06
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> men det er i alle fall en innstilling jeg må prøve å ta med meg videre :)
<jo-erlend> neg
<jo-erlend> jeg rapporterte en bug tidligere idag. Jeg syntes den var veldig snål, så jeg prøvde å være litt grundig: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/777661
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 777661 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "gnome-volume-control doesn't /always/ remember sound theme between sessions" [Undecided,New]
<Malin_> pussig bug :)
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg vet fremdeles ikke nøyaktig hva det er som gjør det, ettersom jeg ikke har lest kildekoden, men jeg vet at det er reproduserbart og jeg vet nøyaktig hvordan. Det er viktig. 
<jo-erlend> men jeg måtte gjøre den samme tingen femti ganger før jeg så sammenhengen. Eller i hvertfall tretti. I hvertfall var det mange ganger. :)
<jo-erlend> ikke en viktig bug. Den har bare en konsekvens hvis noen bytter lydtema og logger ut med en gang, så det skjer ikke så ofte og plager neppe mange. Men det var morsomt likevel. :)
<Malin_> javisst er det gøy :)
<Trond-> Jeg installerte nQuake og fikk spilt litt, og da jeg skulle lage en mappe forsvant hele spillet.
<Trond-> Altså mappa hvor spillet var installert
<Malin-> er det installert via wine?
<Malin-> hm.. så mappa bare ble borte. Det var jo litt rart
<Malin-> hm, jeg har googlet litt og ikke funnet noe
<Trond^^> MÃ¥tte restarte PC-en pga http://www.southparkstudios.no/episodes/1408/?lang= video
<Trond^^> skjermen ble faded til mørk etter 7-8 minutter så fortsatte den tilbake til videoen og så kunne jeg ikke gjøre noe med keyboardet som fikk meg bort fra fullskjerm
<Trond-> hvordan fikser jeg sånn at jeg kan kjøre filer fra andre steder enn home
<Trond-> jeg laster ned et spill f.eks.
<Kagee> "kjøre ting"?
<kjes> Trond-: Anbefaller at du vurderer å kjøpe en linux-intro bok
<Malin_> har litt trøbbel med en minnepinne jeg skal boote ubuntu med, men da jeg drev med det var jeg inne i bios en tur og oppdaget noe jeg ikke har tenkt så mye på
<Malin_> er en sak i bios hvor jeg kan velge mellom å boote legacy os eller efi OS
<Malin_> så hva er fordelen ved å boote et os med efi?
<Trond-> Ja, tillatelse til å kjøre fra en annen harddisk.
<Trond-> Hva kan jeg gjøre i Linux tilsvarende for Ctrl+Alt+Delete i Windows? Har vært noen app og games klikk i dag.
<Malin_> du kan trykke: alt + f2
<Malin_> skrive inn
<Malin_> xkill
<Malin_> og så trykke på det du vil drepe
<Malin_> men om du tenker på å få frem noe tilsvarende taskmanager?
<Malin_> jeg bruker htop, men har ingen tastekombinasjon for å nå den
<Malin_> man har jo også system-monitor som kanskje ligner mest på taskmanager, men veit ikke om det finnes noe alla ctrl alt delte for å nå den med keyboardet
<Trond-> kanprøve alt+f2 neste gang noe klikker
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> hadde bootcamp for Ubuntu vært en ide? Jeg har jo en gang prøvd å installere windows på min maskin, men windows nekter å installere seg på en logisk partisjon, og da ble det ikke aktuelt for meg :) hehe
<Sakarias> hva mener du med bootcamp?
<Malin_> mener de har noe i os-x som heter det? Et slags program som ordner til en partisjon man kan installere windows på
<Malin_> ikke at jeg fint klarer det manuelt, men når den nekter å installere på en logisk partisjon, men vil ha primary-partisjona mi blir det mer knot og jeg vil ikke ha windows først på disken
<Malin_> eneste jeg tenkte å bruke windows til var i såfall spill
<Sakarias> bootcamp i osx = dualboot :P
<Malin_> Sakarias, okey, da har vi det jo her, trodde den også ordnet disken klar jeg
<Malin_> brb (mulig minnepinnen min ikke er helt frisk :S )
<jo-erlend_> heh, litt offtopic; er det noen som vet dimensjonene på bruskasser for halvlitersflasker?
<jo-erlend_> jeg tror ikke mine egne øyne: http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruskasse
<geirha> Haha, Wikipedia to the rescue. :)
<kjes> haha.. wikipedia ass 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ser dårlig ut å få testet den eventuelle buggen, med rein installasjon, da det ser ut til at det er noe krøll med min minnepinne :(
<jo-erlend_> det er jo harry,
<jo-erlend_> minnepinnen altså. At wikipedia har artikkel om bruskasser, passet meg helt perfekt akkurat nå. 
<brik> hahah nice!
<Malin_>  ja.. sukk, den minnepinnen virket jo så flott før:D men nå er det bare tull og tøys jo :( Regner med det er noe disk-feil på den. det virket litt sånn ut fra hva som skjedde daj eg prøvde å boote
<Malin_> tror jeg må reboote igjen. Om jeg klarer å få gparted til å finne den, skal jeg prøve å formatere den eller noe
<jo-erlend_> huff, ikke snakk om diskfeil. Jeg slapp en 2.5" ekstern disk i gulvet for et par kvelder siden. Et fall på en halvmeter mens disken er igang, er en typisk game-over.
<Malin_> merkelig... på min server: ubuntu 10.04 desktop i386 så virket jo minnepinnen utmerket
<Malin_> snålt
<Malin_> kanskje man burde vurdere rein installasjon her....
<Malin_> eller så er det en bug
<Malin_> sukk
<jo-erlend> noen som er i Unity? Gjør meg en tjeneste: klikk på volumkontrollen og demp den. Altså, ikke skru ned volumet, men demp. Si meg hva som skjer?
<Malin_> merkelige greier. må prøve en live-cd etterpå og se om den vil boote
<Malin_> eventuelt sjekke noe annet enn 11.04
<jo-erlend> Malin_, er du i Unity nå? Kan du klikke på volumknappen og velge "demp"? Altså, ikke skru ned volumet, men skru det av?
<jo-erlend> hos meg, så går lyden helt ned, så stiger den jevnt tilbake til der den var. Nesten som om det var en fleip.
<jo-erlend> æsj, jeg må løpe. bbl
<Malin_> jeg er i unity og kan prøve det
<Malin_> den kryper ikke tilbake hos meg
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-07
<Malin_> noen som veit hvordan man unngår dette? man ser på video via nettelseren (flash) og maskina skjønner ikke at jeg ser på video, og fader dermed etter x antall minutter ut
<Sakarias> Malin_: enkelt, man døtter på musa inni mellom :P
<Malin_> ja, men jeg tror ikke det her skjer i os-x?
<Malin_> var liksom for å unngå å dytte på musa da....
<Sakarias> dunno, jeg slår av at skjermen min skal gå i dvalemodus
<Sakarias> jeg styrer alt det manuelt
<Malin_> ah
<geirha> Slå av skjermbeskytteren
<Malin_> jo, men poenget er: hvordan gjøres dette automatisk? Slik at screensvaersaken forstår at jeg ser video?
<Malin_> greit nok at jeg kan røre på musa, skru av ting manuelt osv, men om det her er noe som virker i windows eller os-x, burde det jo virke her også :)
<geirha> Det er flash som må si fra til skjermbeskytteren at det er aktivitet, men det gjør den tydeligvis ikke.
<geirha> Andre avspillere, som Totem og mplayer, sier fra til skjermbeskytteren.
<geirha> Jeg har bare skrudd av at skjermbeskytteren skal skru seg på etter X minutter inaktivitet. Så passer jeg på å skru av skjermen eller skru på skjermbeskytteren manuelt med Ctrl+Alt+L
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> nei, regnet jo med det ligger hos flash en plass
<Malin_> hei jo-erlend 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg klarte aldri å boote maskina mi med minnepinnen..., prøvde en rein installasjon på maskina mi (men med gammel /home) I starten så klarte jeg ikke å reprodusere buggen, etter litt bruk (jeg veit ikke hva som skjedde) og vips var det tilbake slik jeg beskrev her om dagen
<Malin_> hei barf 
<Malin_> Hva var det du lurte på her for en del dager siden? Husker du skrev noe slikt osm Malin?
<Malin_> og da jeg skulle svare var du offline
<barf> En manns minne er 4 timer, hvordan skal jeg kunne huske det?
<barf> Egentlig så lurte jeg vel på om malin var en bot
<barf> Men virker vel som om du er karbonbasert.
<barf> Sett mer på Big Bang?
<Malin_> ah, hehe :) Jeg er nok en karbonforbindelse ja ;)
<Malin_> nei, har ikke blitt så mye jeg har sett det enda, men kanskje jeg klarer å fortsette igjen snart :)
<blaamann> Kan noen sende en melding til meg? Vil sjekke om Launcheren i Unity markere det med blått.
<Sakarias> blaamann: blå
<Kagee> blaamann: rød ?
<blaamann> Pilene på empathy sitt ikon i launcheren ble blå.
<blaamann> takk
<Kagee> blaamann: hvilken client ?
<blaamann> Empathy
<Trond-> Hvordan forhindrer jeg mens jeg ser South Park at Ubuntu 11.04 fader ut slik at jeg må skrive passord uten å bevege på musa for å forhindre dette?
<Trond-> Altså jeg kan bevege på musa for å forhindre det, men vil jo helst slippe dette mens jeg ser på South Park online.
<Sakarias> slå av skjermspareren
<Trond-> Jeg avinstallerte det, finner det ikke igjen ;(
<Sakarias> smart
<Trond-> Hvordan det?
<Trond-> jeg fant det likevel. måtte bruke terminal for å kjøre det.
<Trond-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746466 derfor jeg slet her forleden ja
<jo-erlend> hvorfor måtte du bruker terminal for å kjøre det? 
<Trond-> fordi jeg avinstallerte noe som gjorde at jeg kunne trykke på et ikon
<Trond-> trodde jeg avinstallerte alt som hadde med screensaver å gjøre, men tydeligvis ikke.
<jo-erlend> ah. 
<Trond-> Hva er forskjellen på nybegynner distroene? Og er det hovedsaklig tre av dem? Kan ikke tenke meg noe annet enn desktop og program som installeres med distroene.
<hjd> nybegynner distroene? tenker du på ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu?
<Trond-> Ja, er vel noen flere enn det også for allmenne bruk.
<Trond-> Mint og Debian
<Trond-> http://viaplay.no/Sports/Boxing/Sports-Extra-Live/Season-2011/114546/20110507-2130-Boxing-Cecilia-Br%C3%A6kus-Chevelle-Hallback.product Står ingenting om Linux her.
<hjd> ok. kubunto og xubuntu er andre varianter av ubuntu, som bruker kde og xfce istedenfor unity som standard pluss annerledes standardprogrammer og slik.
<hjd> *kubuntu
<hjd> anbefaler å sjekke wikipedia for å se litt mer om de forskjellige skrivebordsmiljøene. (det er også lubuntu basert på lxde forresten)
<hjd> ubuntu i er basert på en annen distribusjon som heter debian, og har (i hovedsak) alle de samme pakkene tilgjengelig som debian, men med noen spesifike ubuntu-endringer.
<hjd> mint igjen er basert på ubuntu igjen og legger vel vekt på å ha en del mer som flash og java og sånt ut av boksen slik at folk skal slippe å styre med å installere det selv.
<hjd> veldig grovt oppsummert. Du kan sikkert finne ut mer ved å lese enten wikipedia eller se nettstedene til de ulike prosjektene.
<hjd> :)
<hjd> så debian/ubuntu (m/varianter)/mint er alle del av samme "familie", mens du også har andre gnu/linux-distribusjoner som kan være veldig like eller forskjellige avhengig av valgene utviklerene har tatt som baserer seg på andre ting, som red hat/fedora, opensuse, og en bunke andre.
<hjd> også har du også en sever-versjon av ubuntu, som i hovedsak har byttet ut det grafiske skrivebordet, med mer servernyttige pakker...
<hjd> Var det litt oppklarende, eller bare forvirrer jeg deg mer? :)
<Trond-> det var det jeg trodde at de nesten er like alle sammen
<Trond-> hvorfor heter det gnu/linux og ikke linux?
<hjd> kortversjonen er at det har vært litt krangling opp igjennom om det heter gnu/linux eller bare linux (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy), siden linux strengt tatt "bare" er kjernen i operativsystemet. gnu hadde allerede blitt utviklet en del når, når linux ble laget.
<hjd> ja, det er veldig mye likt mellom forskjellige distribusjoner, litt ulikt hvilke programmer og hva som er standard, men stort sett kan man installere alt over alt.
<hjd> Også har man en del mer spesielle distroer, som feks gentoo, som istedenfor programmer henter ned kildekoden og kompilerer det selv når du installerer noe. Tar lengre tid, men til gjengeld får du programmet helt i forhold til din maskin. (gentoo er forøvrig en av de mer avanserte distroene, og forutsetter at du setter opp alt selv)
<Trond-> er det bare virus jeg kan bli infisert med i linux?
<Trond-> windows hadde noe mer: walware, spyware, trojan osv.
<hjd> (litt synsing og forskjellige svar her) er ikke noen kjente virus egentlig, bortsett fra noen enkle eksempler på at det er mulig. Trojanere (programmer som gjør noe annet enn de gir seg ut for) kan være en trussel.
<hjd> I utgangspunktet skal du være trygg hvis du holder deg til programmer fra programvaresenteret og holder dem oppdatert. Hvis du derimot begynner å dra inn og kjøre programmer fra tilfeldige nettsider, kan det være programmer som utgir seg for noe de ikke er.
<hjd> En hovedfordel, som du kanskje har lagt merke til, er at for å installere, oppgradere eller gjøre endringer må du oppgi passordet ditt for å bekrefte at du virkelig vil gjøre det.
<hjd> Det gjør at slemme programmer blir veldig begrenset med hva de kan gjøre hvis du ikke gir dem alle rettigheter. Hvis det ikke blir kjørt med adminrettigheter kan det i verste fall ødelegge ting for den brukeren, men ikke resten av systemet.
<hjd> Mulig du vil spørre noen som har litt bedre greie på det, dog.
<hjd> jeg tror filosofien om at system x er immun mot virus, så jeg trenger ikke tenker på sikkerhet er veldig farlig. De siste årene har det kommet en god del trojanere for mac, som tradisjonelt har hatt lite slike problemer. 
<hjd> så det *kan* være malware eller annet som er et problem for ubuntu/linux, men det bør stort sett gå greit hvis du holder deg til programmer fra programvaresenteret og ellers følger vanlige forhåndsregler angående suspekte nettsteder osv.
<Trond-> jeg fikk nok av windows da jeg fikk Torpig på maskinen. det er derfor jeg bruker linux nå.
<hjd> vet du hvordan du fikk det på maskinen?
<Trond-> nei, kanskje fra å surfe.
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-08
 * Malin_ reinstallerer serveren sin
<Malin_> Mulig det ikke er nødvendig, men satt oppe i natt og prøvde å få en nvidia-driver til å virke på den (har prøvd før uten hell også...) så nå blir det rein installasjon
<jo-erlend> det tar jo ikke så fryktelig lang tid i Ubuntu :)
<Malin_> nei, men laptopen der klarer ikke boote minnepinner, så gjør fra cd, men tar ikke så lang tid uansett
<Malin_> har notert litt hva jeg må installere igjen etterpå + at jeg har tatt backup av av /var/www + apache2-configfilene + transmission-daemon sin configfil
<Malin_> så får vi krysse fingra
<Malin_> må vel rapportere den buggen også, selv om jeg ikke kjenner alle detaljene rundt den desverre
<Malin_> tok bakcup av /etc/fstab også
<Malin_> hm.. mulig det er noe feil med den nouveau-driveren, for nå med rein install så er grafikken bare et eneste rot
<Malin_> går visst å boote med nomodeset, fr teste det igjen og se om det hjelper å installere de properitære fra hardware drivers
<Malin_> noen andre her so sliter med at Empathy ikke lar seg koble til gtalk?
<Malin_> sukk, det samme skjer nå....
<Malin_> starter man opp maskina uten properitære nvidia-drivere er det nouveau-driveren som brukes. Bildet ser ut som rot og gigantiske piksler, umulig å se noe særlig hav noe er. Tekst vises ikke
<Malin_> booter så med nomodeset og man får opp skrivebordet og kan se det. installerer anbefalte nviida-drivere via hardware dirver wizarded
<Malin_> rebooter og man ender med sort skjerm
<Malin_> ligner dette problemet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956347
<Malin_> endret xorg.conf som det stod der, og ting ble "fikset", får gui nå, men muligens ikke 3D, men det trengte jeg ikke heller
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg har ingen problemer med det.
<Malin_> og du har nøyaktig samme kortet?
<Malin_> står noe i samme tråd at det kan være hovedkortet faktisk
<jo-erlend> du spurte om noen sliter med gmail i Empathy. Jeg går ikke det.
<Malin_> åja, det du svarte på :)
<Malin_> oki, hos meg så får jeg network error
<jo-erlend> det er dønn umulig for meg å vite om jeg har nøyaktig samme kort som du, når du ikke sier nøyaktig hvilket kort du har. Vel, bortsett fra at jeg har et Intel-kort, men det er jo en annen sak. :)
<Malin_> nei, men står i linken ;) hehe, men nvidia-kortet på laptopen som er server er:
<Malin_> nvidia 8400m GS
<Malin_> nei, du har jo rett :p jo-erlend 
<jo-erlend> 2
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Malin_> tenkte på det du skrev om at det er umulig for deg å vite hva slags kort jeg har :)
<jo-erlend> ah.
<Malin_> hm... :)
<Malin_> uff, jeg satt oppe hele natta jeg.... :p
<Malin_> med det der kortgreiene, tenktea nei, nå skal jeg få det til ja
<Malin_> men neida :)
<Malin_> nå har jeg "fått det til" ved å bruke nv-driveren :p
 * Kagee anbefaler 8 timer søvn, misnt :)
<Malin_> ja.. jeg burde blitt avUbuntuifisert av og til jeg.....
<Malin_> *avUbuntufisert
<papamike> Hei. Jeg har oppgradert til 11.04 og jeg plages en del med det grafiske brukergrensesnittet, går det an å få dette tilbake til 10.08 looken, eller må jeg nedgradere?
<Malin_> spørs jo hva slags grafiske problemer det er snakk om :)
<Malin_> 10.08 har ikke jeg hørt om, men du tenker sikkert 10.10?  :)
<papamike> hehe...
<Malin_> eller vil du tilbake til 10.04?
<Malin_> tihi :)
<papamike> 1010 ja...nei, jeg bruker ca 3 ganger så lang tid på å få opp de vinduene jeg er ute etter...og jeg liker generelt ikke grensesnittet
<Kagee> papamike: det skal være mulig å velge "Ubuntu classic" ved innlogging. Det fungerte ikke for meg, men jeg kunne gjøre det samme i programmet ""Innloggingsskjermbilde"
<Malin_> aha
<Malin_> da gjør du som Kagee sier ;)
<papamike> oki..jeg skal prøve det..
<Malin_> det funker her åæ logge inn Ubuntu classic 
<Kagee> Malin_: jeg har ikke det valget på innloggingsmenyen :-S Jeg må velge det inne i det programmet hver gang
<papamike> skal logge av og se hva som skjer..:) takker så mye :)
<Malin_> Kagee, om du markerer brukeren du skal logge inn som, kan du ikke da nederst på skjermen der det står ubuntu, velge ubuntu classic?
<Malin_> og hvilket program er det programmet?
<Kagee> "Innloggingsskjermbilde"
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> så en kan ikke sette ubuntu classic til default da?
<Malin_> det har jeg ikke prøvd selv i alle fall, så det aner jeg ikke hvorvidt virker her eller ikke
<Kagee> Det står ikke "ubuntu" nederst på skjermen. Det er ikonet for tilgjenglighet (skjermtastatur og slik?) og det for å restarte/skru av
<Kagee> Malin_: når jeg endrer det i programmet blir det standard, men det er ikke noe valg på loginskjermen
<Malin_> hm.. og du får ikke opp noe mer der nede når du trykker en gang på brukernavnet?
<Malin_> det står nemlig ikke noe hos meg heller før jeg gjør det.....
<Kagee> hmmmm
<Kagee> jeg kan sjekke senere. eller noen andre kan gjøre det :)
<Malin_> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri hatt noe problem med å velge ubuntu classic og det blir standard automatisk. 
<Malin_> driver å setter ting opp igjen, og nå husker jeg ikke hvordan jeg satte opp domenet igjen
<Malin_> var det via httpd det kanskje?
<Malin_> jeg har malinkb.dyndns.org
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, mener du å oppdatere dyndns? ddclient brukes til det.
<jo-erlend> så har du kanskje lyst til å sette det opp i /etc/hosts og /etc/hostname. 
<Malin_> skal prøve å forklare litt bedre: 1: jeg får tilgang til nettsiden på apache-serveren via lokal-ip. 2. Jeg får ikke tilgang til nettsiden på apache2-serveren via mitt domene malinkb.dyndns.org eller ved bruk av ekstern ip
<Malin_> så kanskje det er der jeg må sette det opp ja
<jo-erlend> ja, eller site-konfigurasjonen til nettstedet.
<jo-erlend> altså, /etc/apache/sites-available/navn. Du må også huske på å aktivere den. 
<Malin_> kan tenkes det ikke gikk, da jeg sliter med å sette serveren til å ha statisk intern-ip
<Malin_> og samtidig få tilgang til eksternt nett
<Malin_> Nå sliter jeg med å sette opp statisk intern-ip
<Malin_> usikker på jeg skal gjøre
<Malin_> eller jeg får det jo til, men den må kobles til eksternt også
<Malin_> kan det tenkes jeg må bruke ddclient til det?
<jo-erlend> nei, ddclient har ingenting med ip å gjøre, annet enn at den publiserer hvilken IP du har. 
<Malin_> ah
<jo-erlend> bruker du network manager til å konfigurere nettverk?
<Malin_> men hvordan satt man da opp en statisk intern-ip, samtidig som man kan få tilgang til internett? Jeg har ingen statisk ip fra isp
<Malin_> jeg prøvde først via /etc/network/interfaces (da fikk jeg ikke endret noe)
<Malin_> ja, så jeg prøvde med network mananger
<jo-erlend> du får satt opp en fast IP-adresse, men får ikke tilgang til internet? Høres ut som at du kanskje har glemt å sette opp gateway?
<Malin_> jeg har satt opp: 192.168.1.1 som gateway, samme ip som routeren har
<Malin_> men det blir kanskje feil?
<Malin_> jeg kan jo ikke skrive den eksterene ipen? Den endrer seg jo innimellom
<jo-erlend> nei, det er riktig.
<Malin_> okey
<jo-erlend> glem den eksterne IPen. Den har ingenting med nettverket ditt å gjøre. 
<Malin_> nei.., så hvordan får jeg serveren opp på nett dad a?
<jo-erlend> er den på lokalnettet? Får du svar på ping fra for eksempel 8.8.8.8?
<Malin_> ping 8.8.8.8
<Malin_> connect: Network is unreachable
<jo-erlend> 192.168.1.1 da?
<Malin_> ja, den klarer den å få svar fra :)
<jo-erlend> ok. Og du har satt opp gateway i network-manager? 
<Malin_> mhm
<jo-erlend> merkelig. Si hvilke innstillinger du har gjort? 
<Malin_> hm....
<Malin_> selv om jeg skriver inn 192.168.1.1 så endrer den seg automatisk til 0.0.0.0 igjen :S
<jo-erlend> den meldinger forstår jeg ikke.
<jo-erlend> hva er "den" for noe?
<Malin_> den = gateway
<Malin_> men ser nå at den står til 192.168.1.1
<jo-erlend> du snakker altså om dialogen i network manager? 
<jo-erlend> hva sier ifconfig? 
<Malin_> nå kan jeg pinge 8.8.8.8 :D
<Malin_> ifconfig sier: inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Malin_> så nå virker den biten :D
<jo-erlend> da er du på nett. Så må du se hva ddconfig rapporterer. Jeg pleier å bruke use=web eller hva det heter for noe. 
<Malin_> ligger ddconfig i /etc ?
<Malin_> ser ikke ut til at jeg har installert ddclient
<jo-erlend> sorry, jeg mente ddclient. 
<Malin_> ah, ja, men nå kjenner jeg igjen "guiet" hvor man konfiguerte ting... :)
<Malin_> og serveren er back
<Malin_> altså webserveren nei
<Malin_> det ble helt feil forklart
<Malin_> domenet virker nå :D
<Malin_> malinkb.dyndns.org
<jo-erlend> Malin_, w3c klager over dokumentene dine. :)
<Malin_> åj
<Malin_> åj, her var det litt feil :S
<Malin_> jeg må rette på det
<Malin_> jeg finner ikke ut av alt den klager over jeg
<Malin_> sånn, nå klager den ikke så voldsomt i alle falll....
<Malin_> da tror jeg alt er oppe og kjører normalt igjen :)
<Malin_> back om litt
<Malin_> back :d
<Malin_> liksom
<Malin_> hei barf :)
<Malin_> skremt av meg han? :p
<Malin_> noen som veit hvordan jeg kan løse et segmentation fault problem?
<Malin_> prøver å starte opp x2goclient_gtk
<Malin_> og får kun Segmentation fault som output i terminalen
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/YShJPTBC
<Malin_> om jeg kjører kun x2goclient får jeg opp x2goclient
<Malin_> og kan lage session osv
<Malin_> prøver jeg så å koble til en får jeg ingen output, alt blir grått
<jo-erlend> det var jo ikke den mest beskrivende feilmeldingen jeg har sett. :)
<jo-erlend> får du kobet til med ssh? 
<jo-erlend> får du koblet til med x2goclient lokalt på serveren? 
<Malin_> jeg får koblet meg til med ssh
<Malin_> skulle gjerne hatt mer feilmeldinger om jeg hadde hatt noen
<Malin_> det har jeg ikke prøvd
<Malin_> jeg kan jo prøve å installere x2goclient på serveren :)
<Malin_> nope, det samme skjer her
<Malin_> blir stående med bilde hvor det står: connecting og ingenting skjer
<Malin_> så da er det vel på serversiden noe er galt vil jeg anta (men jeg skal jo ikke anta for mye heller :) )
<jo-erlend> prøv å opprette en ny bruker og koble til med den?
<jo-erlend> koble til den, mente jeg.
<jo-erlend> altså, på serveren. 
<jo-erlend> har du installert 11.04 på serveren nå? X2go kan ikke støtte Unity, så kanskje det kan være noe med det? 
<Malin_> jeg har installert ubuntu 10.04, så ikke noe med det :)
<Malin_> jeg husker ikke hvordan jeg laget brukere i x2go :(
<jo-erlend> sudo adduser brukernavn
<jo-erlend> med andre ord: bare lag en vanlig bruker. Det er ingenting spesielt ved brukere i x2go. 
<Malin_> ah
<jo-erlend> hmm. Kanskje du må legge dem til x2gousers eller noe sånt, når jeg tenker meg om. Det er en stund siden jeg drev med det der nå.
<Malin_> ah, ja noe heter jo det også.. sukk, det er så vanskelig å huske ting. kanskje vi skulle laget en skikkelig x2go-wiki?
<Malin_> skal jeg installere x2gouseradrministration?
<jo-erlend> nei
<Malin_> og nå har jeg laget en bruker med sudo adduser <navn>
<jo-erlend> adduser brukernavn x2gousers eller hva den gruppen heter. 
<Kagee> +sudo
<Malin_> samme som skjer om jeg gjør det med en annen bruker (logger inn med annen bruker)
<Malin_> sudo adduser x2gobruker x2gousers
<Malin_> åj
<Malin_> feil vindu
<Malin_> jeg fikk opp det her etter en stund i terminalen når den ikke klarte å koble til...
<Malin_> QClipboard: Unable to receive an event from the clipboard manager in a reasonable time
<Malin_> er vel nå jeg må skrive: bump
<Kagee> det er ofte praksis at man ikke skal bumpe før det har gått 1 time (irc) eller 24 timer (forum)
<Kagee> :)
<Sakarias> bump etter 6 minutter er frekkheten selv :P
<Malin_>  åja, jeg ante ikke hva som var vanlig bump-tid.. tihi
<Malin_> jeg eh.. er bare frustrert
 * Malin_ er flau
<Kagee> hmm, har du endret standardlogin for den nye brukeren fra unity til classic?
<Kagee> unity--
<Malin_> hvem, jeg? jeg bruker ikke unity på serveren
<Kagee> hmm, ok
<Kagee> sikker? :-P
<Malin_> serveren er: Ubuntu 10.04.2 desktop
<Malin_> ja, jeg er helt sikker ;)
<Malin_> fant en cd jeg måtte gjøre rein før reinstallasjon, som hadde støva ned
<Malin_> hvor det stod Ubuntu 10.04 lts på ;)
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/h5X22nDR
<Sakarias> ser ut som det virkelig er på tide du kjører en upgrade :P
<Malin_> ja, gjorde det nettopp
<Malin_> men kan jo prøve igjen :)
<Malin_> altå litt tidligere i dag
<Sakarias> for pastebinen din viste masse nye pakker tilgjegelig
<Malin_> veit, men når jeg kjører aptitude update og upgrade, så installerer den ikke noe :|
<Malin_> merkelig
<Sakarias> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/sraDbYzN
<Sakarias> du har error
<Sakarias> derfor den ikke gjør noe
<Sakarias> W: GPG error: http://x2go.obviously-nice.de lenny Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C509840B96F89133
<Sakarias> det er problemet ditt
<Sakarias> enten kommenter ut x2go repoet, eller få lagt inn korrekt key
<Malin_> ja, den keyen fant jeg aldri
<Malin_> sukk
<Malin_> men har den på laptopen tror jeg
<Sakarias> # gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys C509840B96F89133
<Sakarias> # gpg -a --export C509840B96F89133 | apt-key add -
<Sakarias> der har du key'n
<Malin_> mhm, men den virker ikke lengere
<Sakarias> da ville jeg ikke brukt pakker fra det repoet
<Malin_> nei, så hvor får jeg x2go fra nå?
<Malin_> om jeg ikke kan bruke x2go-repoen mer?
<Sakarias> dunno... du får kontakte dem og be de fikse repoet sitt
<Malin_> ja
<Sakarias> i mellomtiden kan du kommentere ut det repoet, og få oppgradert alle pakkene dine
<Malin_> kommenterte ut x2go og kjørte apt-get update og dist-upgrade, men den går ikke videre da heller :)
<Sakarias> hva stopper den på nå?
<Malin_> her er en pastebin: http://pastebin.com/ipgxbzff
<Malin_> jeg kan ikke se den stoppe på noe jeg
<Sakarias> hmm, hva er da den tullete innloggingen din mener da tro
<Malin_> ikke veit jeg :)
<Malin_> håper ikke den tenker at det finnes ubuntu 10.10, 10.04 osv :S
<Malin_> det som irriterer meg mewst nå uansett er det med x2go... :)
<Malin_> nei, jeg prøvde å logge ut og inn og den nevner fortsatt at det er oppdaternger
<Malin_> så ikke godt å si
<Malin_> den nevner vel ikke noe fra backports så lenge de repoene er kommentert ut?
<Sakarias> dunno
<Malin_> nei
<Malin_> unngikk den feilen ved å endre repoen. byttet lenny ut med ubuntu
<Malin_> da kom det ikke noe om gpg lengere
<Malin_> 25 minutter til jeg kan bumpe :p
<Malin_> neida
<Malin_> er litt lite å finne om x2go på nett
<Malin_> mulig det er noe med ssh-innstillingene mine, men hva veit vel jeg
<jo-erlend> sannsynligvis ikke. 
<jo-erlend> prøv å koble til fra en gjestebruker på klienten din, for å se at det ikke er noe galt med konfigurasjonen din? 
<Malin_> det kan jeg gjøre. Da må jeg lage meg en bruker til her først
<Malin_> eller kan jeg bare velge guest session?
<Malin_> nei
<Malin_> i gjestebrukeren skjer det samme
<Malin_> jeg regner med det må ligge på serversiden, men ikke sikker
<Malin_> jeg husker, men ikke hvor, at det var en config-fil eller noe lignende til x2go
<Malin_> og må ssh_config eller sshd_config konfigueres på noen spesiell måte for å få dette til å virke?
<jo-erlend> skulle ikke være nødvendig. 
<Malin_> nei...
<jo-erlend> det var serveren din du installerte på nytt idag, eller? 
<Malin_> stemmer
<jo-erlend> kjører du unity på klienten? Jeg kan ikke helt se for meg hvorfor det skulle spille noen rolle, men... Kan kanskje være verdt et forsøk? eller du kan prøve pyhoca.
<Malin_> jeg kjører unity på klienten ja... :)
<Malin_> pyhoca?
<Malin_> brb ut med noe søppel (ikke digitalt...)
<Malin_> tibake
<Malin_> hva er pyhoca?
<Malin_> ah, noe alla x2go ser det ut til?
<Malin_> jeg finner ikke ut hvordan jeg bruker pyhoca
<Sakarias> noen som har prøvd http://remmina.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Malin_> nei, tror jeg sier takk på forhånd
<Malin_> skal gi det en sjangs jeg :)
<Sakarias> det jeg antok
<Sakarias> kom over den her om dagen, men ahr ikke noe å teste den med/mot
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> jeg kan sette den opp på serveren min nå og teste :)
<Sakarias> sette opp klient på serveren?
<Malin_> nei?
<Malin_> må vel installere en slags remmina-server der vil jeg tro?
<Sakarias> RDP, VNC, NX, XDMCP
<Sakarias> er det du kjører på serveren
<Malin_> vnc har den vel, men jeg vil kjøre ssh
<Malin_> da det er raskere enn vnc
<Sakarias> den støtter ssh også
<Malin_> vnc er i alle fall utrolig treg med remote desktop
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> syntes jeg leste det i forbifarta
<jo-erlend> Malin_, pyhoca er en klient for x2go skrevet i python. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ah
<jo-erlend> jeg tviler forresten litt på at remmina støtter x2go. 
<Malin_> spørs vel, men har ikke remmina noen mulighet til å kjøre server? Eller er det kun en klient?
<Sakarias> er klient only
<jo-erlend> later til å være en klient for forskjellige protokoller. 
<Malin_> ah.. ja, da er det ikke helt det jeg ser etter
<Malin_> for fordelen med x2go er jo at en kan kjøre enkeltprogrammer fra serveren etc
<Sakarias> det får du gjort med X11forward også
<Malin_> ah
<jo-erlend> Malin_, https://launchpad.net/~x2go/+archive/ppa <-- har du prøvd å installere pakker derfra? 
<Malin_> så det kan da tenkes at jeg kan kjøre remmina på samme måte?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nei
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det er jo ekstremt mye tregere. 
<Malin_> driver å purger alt av x2go på både klient og server her jeg nå
<Malin_> må prøve å starte fra scratch
<jo-erlend> Malin_, remmina støtter trolig ikke x2go, men du kan jo prøve. 
<Malin_> ja
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: tja... bruker det ikke så ofte, og kun på gigabit++ linker
<jo-erlend> Malin_, prøv med arkivet fra lp. Det later til å være der det skjer for tiden. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg tester det jeg :)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, da går jo det meste raskt. :)
<Sakarias> ikke sant
<Malin_> ah, denn ppa-en fra lunchpad (dinnerpad? :P) ser jo i alle fall flott ut
<Malin_> jeg må prøve :d
<Sakarias> ssh -X server... uten noe fjas å sette opp :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hmm? dinnerpad?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, funker det å overta sesjoner på den måten? 
<Sakarias> nope
<Malin_> jo-erlend, det er min dårlige humor (glemte å skrive det i eh.. parentesen)
<jo-erlend> åh. tok ikke den med en gang jeg. :)
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> og det funa med en gang.... :D
<Malin_> herligt herligt
<Malin_> Takk for at du fant den ppa-en der jo-erlend 
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> du kan betale ved å ikke bruke sånne gt-endelser.. Jeg hater dem. :)
<Malin_> betale?
<Kagee> gt?
<Kagee> Malin_: jo-erlend liker ikke "herliGT"
<Malin_> gt, som i gtk? eller tenker man på qt?!
<Malin_> sukk
<Kagee> Malin_: som i "herliGT"
<Malin_> eneste jeg ikke husker i farta nå, er hvordan man unngår at et program man åpner via x2go blir sånn dempet i hm.. fargen? 
<Malin_> ser litt innaktivt ut
<Malin_> Kagee, ja, virker sånn ;)
<Malin_> begynner å lure på om det var en innstilling i compiz :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ja, det er en compiz-innstilling. 
<Malin_> ja :)
 * Malin_ er mindre frustrert nå :D
<Kagee> -_-
<Malin_> jeg er litt sånn jeg, får jeg ikke noe til, kan jeg risikere å holde på til jeg får det i orden
<Malin_> hvordan blir det da da, når jeg blir jobbende med it? enten må jeg ta senga med på jobb, eller så må jeg ta jobben med hjem da? Eller så blir det vel kanskje anderledes da :p
<Kagee> du bare slutter å jobbe kl 16.
<Malin_> oki :)
<Malin_> smart
<Kagee> jeg husker dog jeg satt å jobbet med problemer langt ut over ettermiddagen da jeg var lærling, lenge etter at jeg ikke fikk lønn lenger, bare fordi jeg var irritert
<Malin_> ja... ser for meg at jeg kan finne på å gjøre noe slikt selv :p
<Malin_> eneste kjipe på serveren er at jeg ikke får brukt nvidia-driverene og må ta til takke med nv-driveren
<Malin_> eneste grunnen til at jeg trenger de er for å aktivere tv-ut, med mindre det er mulig på annet vis da :)
<Kagee> _trenger_ du grafikkakselerasjon på en server?
<Kagee> aha
<Mogget> hva slags server trenger grafikk ut?
<Mogget> tv ut mener jeg
<Sakarias> en "server" som også er en HTPC boks?
<Mogget> f.eks :D
<Mogget> hva er en htpc?
<Sakarias> Home theater PC
<Mogget> ah
<Malin_> greia er at jeg da også kan se video på tv-en fra serveren
<Malin_> den står rett ved siden av tven
<Malin_> jeg har en litt eldre tv
<Malin_> hadde den vært nyere hadde jegbare brukt en skjermkabel
<Malin_> da serveren ikke har hdmi
<Malin_> men men :)
<Malin_> begynner jeg å fikle med det igjen, så blir jeg sittende til 06.00 i morgen tidlig... slik som jeg gjorde natt til søndag hehe
<Malin_> denne tråden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735076
<Malin_> har en link til denne guiden
<Malin_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Malin_> kan jo være et siste forsøk jeg gjør en eller annen gang
<Mogget> jeg har aldri vært noe flink på"grafikk, så har lite å tilby egentlig
<Malin_> ah, skjønner
<Malin_> syntes den guiden ern oe utdattert selv om den skal være endret for ikke lenge siden
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-30
<jo-erlend> malin, nei, jeg må lage på nytt. Forskjellene er så mikroskopiske at jeg må prøve å sette det sammen riktig sånn at at folk i det hele tatt skal kunne skjønne forskjellen på dem.
<jo-erlend> tror at jeg heller må se om jeg kan gjøre det til et mindre punkt i en litt større sammenheng.
<malin> jo-erlend: ok :)
<trench> Welcome to Ubuntu quantal (development branch) (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae i686)
<trench> :P
<jo-erlend> trench, har du hoppet på allerede? :)
<trench> ja?
<jo-erlend> tøft. Hold oss oppdatert? :)
<trench> har den i en viritualbox :P
<jo-erlend> jeg er veldig spend på hvordan denne syklusen vil utspille seg.
<jo-erlend> ah.
<trench> eller vmvare server er det vel jeg bruker nå
<trench> må jo bruke serveren min til noe :P
<trench> får mere ram snart også
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har lurt litt på å klone rota mi, oppgradere den og kjøre den i en LXC.
<trench> da blir 256 giga ram :P
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> snasent.
<trench> http://www.tyan.com/product_SKU_spec.aspx?ProductType=MB&pid=670&SKU=600000180
<trench> denne :P
<trench> ene ramslotten er bad så jeg får ikke kjørt full pupp
<jo-erlend> jeg går vel i motsatt retning. Når OMAP5 kommer på banen, så tror jeg at jeg kan komme til å hoppe over på det.
<winb> Noen av dere som har fått klørne i raspberry pi?
<trench> vel jeg ga ikke en dritt for dette derfor jeg bruker det :P
<jo-erlend> muligens bruke den svære boksen som server eller noe.
<trench> winb: venter
<trench> skal komme snart
<jo-erlend> winb, jeg har en IGEPv2. Litt større, men ellers omtrent samme maskinvare, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> litt for tregt for desktop. Men bare litt. OMAP4 nærmet seg. OMAP5 blir antakelig nok for meg for vanlig bruk, i alle fall.
<trench> jo-erlend: hva ga du for den?
<jo-erlend> husker ikke. Det er noen år siden. Var ikke så dyrt.
<jo-erlend> 150 dollars eller noe sånt, kanskje.
<trench> we can now confirm that your Raspberry Pi will be delivered in the week commencing 14/05/2012.
<winb> Jeg lurer på om ubuntu blir å kjøre så treigt på raspberry at det er nesten meningsløst
<winb> uten ubuntu-desktop
<winb> ubuntu har vel fortsatt en server-versjon ?
<malin> winb: jepp :)
<malin> den er knall :)
<stian_bp> Hei hei. Jeg sliter litt med å installere Ubuntu Server 12.04 amd64 fra multiboot USB-minne. Multiboot er laget ved hjelp av YUMI. Selve installeringen går fint, men når installasjonen er ferdig og maskinen har restartet, så skjer det ingenting bortsett fra en blinkende markør øverst til venstre på skjemen. USB-minne ble fjernet før restart, og boot-rekkefølge i BIOS er som den skal
<stian_bp> være. Jeg bestemte meg for å prøve å installere på nytt og restartet med USB-minne igjen. Da starter Ubuntu server plutselig som det skal. Mens YUMI multiboot, som jeg forventet skulle starte, uteble. Jeg mistenker at hovedoppstartssporet (heter det det?) er lagret på USB-minnet i stedet for på harddisken. Er jeg helt på jordet?
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, prøv å trykke alt+ctrl+F1?
<jo-erlend> jeg tipper at det heller er et problem med oppstartsskjermen. At den ikke dukker opp på grunn av manglende driver eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> winb, tror det skal funke helt greit.
<jo-erlend> winb, med desktop også, antakelig. Dvs; hvor mye RAM har du? Det er vel kanskje 512MB på IGEPv2. Jeg vet ikke hvor mye du har på den raspberry pien.
<stian_bp> jo-erlend: ingen reaksjon når jeg prøver alt+ctrl+F1.  fortsatt bare en blinkende markør
<jo-erlend> noen av de andre F-ene da? :)
<stian_bp> jo-erlend: nei, ingen reaksjon da heller
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> har vel aldri engang hørt om YUMI, tror jeg.
<stian_bp> Det er jo litt merkelig at USB-minnet med multiboot ikke starter opp heller, men at Ubuntu server starter opp riktig med USB-minnet på plass.
<stian_bp> YUMI er å finne på pendrivelinux.com
<stian_bp> men når alt dette er sagt, så bør jeg vel nevne at installasjonen varslet om en manglende fastvarefil: tigon/tg3_tso5.bin
<stian_bp> jeg har ikke funnet ut om den er avgjørende eller ikke. noe slikt ble ikke etterspurt da jeg tidligere installerte Ubuntu server 11.11 amd64
<jo-erlend> vet ikke hva den fastvaren er til.
<jo-erlend> men altså; Ubuntu 12.04 funker på den maskinen? Det er med det multiboot-oppsettet det ikke funker?
<stian_bp> ikke jeg heller. ble ikke klok på det da jeg googlet
<stian_bp> Ubuntu server 12.04 amd64 starter opp fra harddisk og fungerer så lenge USB-minnet er tilkoblet
<stian_bp> altså, det slutter ikke å fungere om jeg trekker ut USB-minnet. USB-minnet trenger kun å være der under oppstart/boot
<stian_bp> men jeg skal prøve med en enkel USB-boot i stedet for YUMI multiboot. regner med det ordner seg da. er bare litt irriterende å starte på nytt igjen.
<stian_bp> snakkes
<malin> dagens tips fra nerdene på pvv for å gjøre bootprosessen raskere. Avinstaller Ubuntu og installer Debian. Dårlig tips.
<malin> + påfølgende diskusjon om hva som er Gnome
<malin> men men
<malin> Ubuntu booter ikke veldig tregt
<malin> men om jeg velger et annet skrivebord så går det veldig lang tid å logge inn
<RoyK> hvor lang tid tar det for å boote ubuntu desktop på spinnende rust?
<RoyK> roterende disker på laptop er noe passé
<RoyK> :þ
<huayra> jo-erlend, kanskje vi kan bruke utgaven som finnes nå i siten og så laste opp den oversatte demoen når den er ferdig?
<huayra> så har vi noe på plass der i mellomtiden?
<huayra> og... Hva med en øl torsdag eller fredag denne uken?
<jo-erlend> kan ikke denne uken.
<huayra> sendte oppfordring til listen
<huayra> ok
<malin> RoyK: jeg har ikke tatt tiden men jeg tror det totalt sett med bios + boot + login tar et sted mellom 30 sekunder og 1 minutt. Bytter jeg til en annen session ved innlogging, f.eks. gnome-classic, tar det evigheter å logge inn (ikket tatt tiden, men i alle fall 1 minutt om ikke lengere)
<RoyK> hvor mye minne har du i den?
<malin> 4GB
<RoyK> burde holde...
<malin> ja
<malin> det er ofte mer enn nok
<malin> ellers er disken 5400rpm
<malin> så hadde den vært 7200 så ville den bootet raskere
<malin> samme med en rask ssd
<malin> men jeg oppdaget i dag da jeg kjørte boot slik atj eg fikk opp text
<malin> da så jeg at den stoppet en liten stund ved: /script/init-bottom
<malin> kanskje 15 sekunder-ish
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> men en billig SSD gjør underverker ;)
<RoyK> en *rask* SSD vil gjøre ting enda raskere, men selv en billig en har langt høyere søkehastighet enn noe som spinner
<malin> kanskje på tide å revurdere å bruke noen kroner på det
<RoyK> type 10-20x raskere
<malin> ja, søkehastigheten vil jo uansett være raskere enn en roterende
<RoyK> ja, og det er den du merker
<RoyK> sekvensiell hastighet er jo god på selv 5400rpm
<malin> kanskje denne er fin? http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=658143
<malin> hva er sekvensiell hastighet?
<malin> så søketiden er årssaken til at f.eks. boot går raskere?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> sekvensiell hastighet er når du leser en strøm uavbrutt fra disken
<RoyK> sekvensielt
<RoyK> da er det stort sett lagringstettheten som begrenser ting
<RoyK> så du får >100MB/s gjerne fra 5400rpm også
<RoyK> men når hodet må sprette fram og tilbake for å finne dataene, så tar ting tid
<RoyK> http://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=1032028 <-- komplett er skjeldent billigst lenger
<RoyK> men den OCZ-saken er nok god
<malin> RoyK: hm.. oki. jeg har kjørt sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdaX
<malin> og da får jeg jo opp hastigheter
 * RoyK har en Micron C300 i maskinen sin og der går det UNNA
<malin> cached er f.eks. gjerne på over 1000MiB/s
<RoyK> malin: da får du opp sekvensiell hastighet
<RoyK> cached er bogus
<RoyK> selv ikke SATA3 kan levere 1GB/s
<malin> ok, så cached er ikke sekvensiell
<malin> outputen nå ble:  Timing cached reads:   2340 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1170.40 MB/sec
<malin>  Timing buffered disk reads: 152 MB in  3.02 seconds =  50.25 MB/sec
<RoyK> jeg vet ikke helt hva cached er i den sammenhengen, men 1GB/s er umulig på en SATA-buss
<RoyK> 50MB/s høres ut som en treig disk
<malin> hender jeg får 54 og 56 på den testen, men avhenger av hvilken parisjon jeg tester og hvor den ilgger på plata
<RoyK> 100-120MB/s er mer vanlig
<malin> så jeg har en treg disk :S
<RoyK> dvs 100-120MB/s er mer vanlig *ytterst* på disken
<RoyK> siden det er dobbelt så mange sektorer der som innerst og dermed dobbel hastighet (ballpark figures)
<malin> får 56.37MB/s på sda1
<malin> tror det er en iten partisjon for noe bootgreier til win7
<RoyK> uansett rimelig treigt... men nå er det jo en 2,5"
<malin> ja, det er det
<RoyK> og fysisk størrelse teller en del på sekvensiell hastighet
<malin> ah
<malin> men er det vanlig med 100MB/s på en bærbar?
<RoyK> tettheten er jo den samme, og det er større omkrets på en 3,5"
<malin> altså på en 2.5" disk?
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> vet ikke om jeg har testa engang
<RoyK> men 120MB/s er ganske vanlig sekvensielt på en 3,5"
<malin> for dette er Sata-II 250GB 5400rpm
<malin> ah
<RoyK> så kanskje 50-60 ikke er så gæli på en 2,5"
<malin> i følge dette er det mulig med høyere: http://www.ehow.com/info_12085368_5400-rpm-vs-7200-rpm-hard-disk.html
<malin> men jeg kan jo sjekke hva som står hos samsung/seageate
<malin> *seagate
<malin> er jo de som har samsungdiskene nå
<malin> for min modell
<RoyK> hastigheten er stort sett den samme på like store disker som spinner på samme hastighet
<RoyK> dvs om disken er gammel, så er tettheten lavere
<RoyK> så du har flere plater for å få plass til like mye data
<RoyK> og harddisken leser bare fra ett hode av gangen
<RoyK> dvs har du en ny disk med veldig høy tetthet, vil det i teorien, og som regel i praksis, gå fortere sekvensielt
<malin> ja, disken er nok fra 2009
<malin> da jeg kjøpte maskina
<malin> er en hm251ji
<malin> fra samsung
<RoyK> søketida er det ikke noe å gjøre på annet enn å øke rotasjonshastigheten (siden selve søket, flytte hodet litt, ikke tar så lang tid, mens å flytte skiva til der sektoren du vil ha er, tar tid på en disk som spinner treigt)
<RoyK> malin: det har ikke så mye å si - det som tar tid, er søk
<malin> ja, søk tar jo uansett den tida det tar
 * RoyK har en disk på hylla som er så stor som den store her http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:5.25_inch_MFM_hard_disk_drive.JPG - og på vanvittige 1,2GB
<RoyK> god, gammel SCSI-2-disk - den bruker noen sekunder på å spinne opp, og lyden er bare vakker - swoooeeww, tasstass, chicketichack
<malin> ja.. scsi-lyden er herilg
<malin> sånn småknitring :)
<RoyK> nei, storknitring :D
<RoyK> malin: å bytte til SSD er noe du gjør én gang, du bytter ikke tilbake til noe som spinner ;)
<RoyK> det gjør are vondt...
<RoyK> s/are/bare/
<malin> RoyK: hm.. skjønner :D
<malin> blir som å bytte fra windows til Ubuntu, man bytter ikke tilbake :) hehe
<RoyK> nei...
<malin> ah
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> har du satt opp hjemmeserver ennå? ;)
<malin> RoyK: ja
<malin> jeg satte vel opp i 2010 en gang, men byttet jo fra den bærbare og over på en stasjonær
<malin> og installerte 12.04 i samme slengen, så ble vel gjort i januar eller noe tror jeg
 * RoyK lurer på om han gidder å oppgradere hjemmeserveren til 12.04
<malin> ah, tja
<RoyK> funker jo greit på lucid
<malin> om du bruker transmission-daemon så er det jo veldig mange nye ting
<malin> om man logger inn med webinterfacet
<malin> men ellers er det jo ikke stort jeg merker :)
<RoyK> det gjør man jo ;)
<malin> så hvorfor ikke bruke 10.04
<malin> hm.. ah, men kansjkje det finnes en ppa med nyere versjon?
<malin> av transmission-daemon
<RoyK> jeg prøvde først med 11.10 eller noe, men der var netatalk gåen
<malin> som server?
<RoyK> sikkert retta nå, men det er noe med en stabil server
<malin> på server blir det i alle fall kun lts her i gården
<RoyK> ja, server
<RoyK> klokt valg ;)
<malin> ja :)
<malin> men hadde sikkert fortsatt med 10.04 om jeg ikke hadde byttet server
<malin> i uvisshet om hvor nice transmission-daemon hadde blitt...
<RoyK> satt og gikk gjennom hva vi hadde av ubuntu på jobben før i dag - 37 servere med mindre jeg har glemt noe - fire med Hardy
<RoyK> kanskje prøve å få oppgradert tre av dem før jeg slutter
<RoyK> den fjerde kjører g77 for kompilering av fortran77-kode som gfortran ikke vil spise
 * RoyK er litt sutrete for at ikke sanlock fant veien inn i Precise
<malin> ah, jeg kan lite om servere, så veit ikke hva sanlock er
<malin> sikkert noe fint noe :)
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> om du har kvm kjørende på etpar maskiner for virtualisering
<RoyK> så vil du helst ha en måte å unngå at to vm-er startes samtidig
<RoyK> siden hver vm vil da tro at sitt eller sine filsystemer er dens egne og den kan gjøre hva den vil
<RoyK> oppskrifta på datakorrupsjon
<RoyK> dvs om maskinene deler lagring på nfs eller noe, for failover osv
<RoyK> jeg har en boks som server selve dataene til kvm, montert på /var/lib/libvirt
<RoyK> og det funker fint
<RoyK> men jeg prøvde ved et tilfelle å starte samme vm på begge boksene, og ext4-filsystemet, som ligger i ei fil på nfs, ble rimelig fillete av det
<RoyK> malin: så, nei, det er ikke noe du støter på med en hjemmeserver, men er litt viktigere i større sammenhenger
<malin> aha
<malin> hm, hvorfor har jeg ikke privacy i system settings?
<RoyK> heh - likte du ikke PM?
<malin> hehe nei, kos med PM :)
<malin> men skal visst være noe som heter privacy i system settings, men jeg kan ikke finne den
<hjd> malin: dukker det opp hvis du søker etter det i dash da?
<malin> hjd: nope
<hjd> malin: i en 12.04 live-cd her, har jeg følgende i øverste raden av gnome-control-center; appearance, brightness and lock, keyboard layout, language settings, privacy og ubuntu one. Den raden er forøvrig merket personal. Stemmer resten av det?
<malin> jeg har installert en pakke som heter my unity
<malin> den står i steet for privacy, ellers er resten likt
<malin> kanskje den tar over
<malin> men ingen pricacy-settings i den
<RoyK> anti-piracy-setting: Install Windows Now!
<malin> :)
<malin> RoyK: den står under anti-privacy i kolonnen under persoanal
<malin> :p
<hjd> ikke vet jeg. Det skal være mulig å starte de forskjellige delene, feks ved "gnome-control-center keyboard" i terminalen, men det er komplett umulig å gjette seg til hva privacy-delen heter :(
<malin> så nå kan man altså installere windows fra system-settings. deth adde vært awesome
<malin> hjd: skjønner
<malin> men pussig at den er borte
<RoyK> malin: like greit å legge til en Nuke This Machine Now-knapp
<malin> RoyK: ja :) men hva skjer egnetig da?
<RoyK> malin: det enkle er vel noe sånt som dd if=/dev/zero of=`mount | grep -w / | awk '{ print $1 }' ` bs=1M count=10
<RoyK> og IKKE PRØV DET
<hjd> malin: Kan du sjekke om pakken nevnt i kommentar nr 3 i bug 981931 er installert?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 981931 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu) "some settings not available in the control center, e.g privacy" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981931
<malin> hjd: nei, den er ikke installert
<hjd> Ser ut som den burde være det.
<malin> ja, installerer den nå :)
<malin> nå har jeg privacy :D
<huayra> jeg hadde ikke tenkt på det, men 12.04 ble veldig stabil til slutt :)
<huayra> utrolig hvor langt vi er kommet...
<malin> huayra: ja, og jeg som syntes 10.04 var bra. Dette er milevis foran på mange måter :)
<malin> men nå blei det natta :)
<MorphyNOR> o/
<huayra> sov got malin
<huayra> s/got/godt
<huayra> wow: http://files.msurma.net/wykop/1120247/zegarek.php
<huayra> se på den om du ikke får sove ;)
<RoyK> i morra er det opp tidlig for å sloss for arbeiderrettighetene!
<winb> Det er vel mest bare med praten
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-01
<malin> good morning ubuntu norge :)
<jo-erlend> malin, morn :)
<jo-erlend> Første nyhetsbrev er sendt. :)
<malin> jo-erlend: flott, men til hvor? :)
<Sakarias> medlemslista ser det ut til
<Sakarias> skrevet etternavnet mitt feil og greier :P
<oldereagle> hvordan får jeg tak i nyhetsbrevet?
<hjd> oldereagle: Du kan melde deg på epostlisten til ubuntu-no (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-no). For å se nyhetsbrevet og andre ting i arkivet: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-no/2012-May/000595.html
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, har jeg det?! :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: yes... mangler en "s"
<jo-erlend> ah! Jeg pleier å være så nøye med sånt. Beklager :)
<Sakarias> ingen fare
<Sakarias> er dog vant med at det er fornavnet mitt folk skriver feil :P
<Sakarias> jhon er en "vanlig" måte å skrive john på :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> noen som kjenner seg igjen i dagens Dilbert, eller? Jeg gjorde i hvertfall det. :)
<Sakarias> norske eller orginalen?
<oldereagle> hjd, takk! Da er jeg påmeldt!
<malin> se der ja :) nå ser jeg
<fyksen> hvor er det meningen å ta diskusjonene som Jo-Erlend oppfordrer til i emailen? Jeg har noen ideèr til hjemmesiden, sendt mail til Jo-Erlend. Men jeg kjenner at jeg heller vil ta slikt i communitiet : )
<jo-erlend> fyksen, hei. PÃ¥ mailinglista er jo fint!
<jo-erlend> her går også bra.
<fyksen> jo-erlend, Jepps. Det jeg tenkte:
<jo-erlend> for å være helt ærlig, synes jeg ikke ubuntudanmark.dk imponerer altfor mye, den heller. :)
<fyksen> Jeg ser det danske loco teamet kjører wordpress med noe som ligner veldig på ubuntu.com.
<fyksen> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/
<fyksen> Det kan jo være mulig å få wordpress themet deres, og jobben de har gjort her over til vår hjemmeside? WP er opensource, og kjent for de fleste som driver med basic webutvikling. Det er også lett og oppdatere for folk uten html kunnskaper. (kan altså sette folk uten html kunnskaper til å skrive poster på hjemmesiden).
<fyksen> jo-erlend,  Jeg er enig, men ser ikke ut som det er mye som trengs å gjøre før det blir fint (jeg synes personlig ubuntu.com er veldig, veldig pen)
<jo-erlend> ja, det er mye fint på ubuntu.com
<fyksen> jo-erlend, hva har du sett for deg?
<hjd> ooh, basert på forespørsler om nye versjoner som blir lukket og nye versjoner tilgjengelig, har quantal startet syncingen fra Debian :)
<jo-erlend> vel. Jeg vil gjerne ha et ordentlig forum, en enkel måte å ha artikler med god oversikt. Vi bør ha lenker til gode artikler på andre nettsteder, oversikt, etc. Også bør vi ha et wiki-område.
<jo-erlend> det som er med Ubuntu.com er at det er en temmelig statisk hjemmeside. Nærmest som en brosjyre. Det er ingenting galt i det. Vi kunne godt gjøre noe sånt vi også. Kanskje vi bør ha en "minisite". Men vi bør i tillegg ha noe litt mer ordnet for artikler og sånne andre ting.
<jo-erlend> det er jo ingenting å si på designet der.
<malin> kunne noen laget f.eks. en gulesider-linse, eller noe. Det hadde vært gøy
<jo-erlend> Eniro kan jo gjøre det, for eksempel. Det hadde vært det beste. :)
<jo-erlend> er ikke helt sikker på at de vil være de aller enkleste å ha med å gjøre, altså. De selger jo den typen informasjon, så de har ingen interesse av å gjøre scraping enkelt.
<malin> sant nok
<hjd> har de et API da?
<jo-erlend> det har de garantert, men neppe offentlig.
<hjd> hm, man kan jo alltids kontakte dem og høre om de kunne tenke seg å lage en linse?
<hjd> Jeg ville kanskje ikke holdt pusten, men det kan jo ikke skade å spørre. :)
<jo-erlend> men det som kunne være kult, var å samle tjenester som har enkle og gode API-er og lage linser for dem så vi får endel å vise frem.
<hjd> ok, du har tydeligvis tenkt grundigere gjennom dette enn meg :)
<jo-erlend> skulle gjerne hatt inn den nye spiller-greia til NRK. Det hadde vært kult.
<jo-erlend> det som er greia, er at hvis vi klarer å få disse selskapene til å lage sine egne linser, så kan de ha en egeninteresse av å vise den frem på hjemmesidene sine. Hvis noen andre gjør det, er det uoffisielt og mindre interessant for dem å skryte av. Men for at de skal ha noen interesse av å gjøre noe sånt, må vi ha noe å vise til. At det er det neste store.
<jo-erlend> jeg har noen idéer, men jeg må jobbe med dem litt til. :)
<jo-erlend> Se på den her, for eksempel: http://www.dolly.no/shop/meny
<jo-erlend> utrolig kjedelig? Det er laget for at det skal være lett å finne frem. Hvis vi klarte å lokke dem til å lage en fin side per pizza, uten noe web-krøll (navigasjon og sånt) som var designet for direkte tilgang, så ville linsene plutselig bli ganske verdifulle.
<jo-erlend> så hvis du velger en pizza fra Dolly-linsen, så kommer du rett til en side med en video hvor kokken snakker om pizzaen og sånt og en enkel måte å bestille på.
<jo-erlend> med andre ord; én ting er at de dukker opp på dashbordet. Det er fint. Men det som skjer når du klikker på dem, er også viktig.
<fyksen> Problemet med statisk side vil jo være å legge inn ny tekst for de uten kjennskap til html. Men statisk skall, og dynamisk inni er jo ikke noe problem :) Ang. linser, virker det veldig interresant. NRK er vel den viktigste å få inn? Bestiller jo ikke så ofte pizza liksom. (dog hadde det vært råtøft ;) )
<jo-erlend> NRK er viktig ja. Det må vi få til.
<malin> nrk er nok viktigst
<malin> men jeg syntes en bør lage generelle linser slik som en video-linse er og da egne scope for nrk osv
<jo-erlend> men hvis vi kunne få til en sånn "last ned vår bærepose-app"-effekt, så ville det kunne ha en veldig positiv effekt i forhold til å spre ordet om Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> malin, mhm. Generelle linser er bra for det meste, på samme måten som kategori-indikatorene er fine. Men det er også fint med indikatorer for ett program. Det samme gjelder jo linser også. Man må bruke dem riktig.
<jo-erlend> hvis man lager dedikerte linser, så kan jo skopet der flyttes over i en mer generell linse senere også, etterhvert som de blir tilgjengelige.
<malin> ja, nettopp
<malin> slik som egen trafikk-info-linse f.eks.
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> dette er så nytt. Det er mye å tenke på.
<malin> ja
<malin> så noen har laget ei linse hvor en får opp temperatur, etc, for en by man måtte skrive inn
<jo-erlend> ja.. Jeg er ikke sikker på om det er meningen. Det går an, men tanken er at man skal komme et sted.
<jo-erlend> det var noen som lagde en kalkulator for dash også. Det er helt klart ikke det det er ment for.
<malin> så det
<jo-erlend> vi trenger en annen type dings for sånne ting.
<malin> ja
<malin> men tja, wolframalpha kunne jo gjort seg, men ikke alt gjør seg som linse
<MorphyNOR> o/
<RoyK> o\
<Atluxity> O7
<malin> 007
<RoyK> 000000000111
<malin> 0000000001000
<malin> d'oh
<malin> en for mye null
<malin> og 1-tallet feil
<jo-erlend> noen som vet hvordan man bukker på IRC?
<jo-erlend> det var et sånt fint signal for det, á la \o. :)
<Sakarias> *bukker*
<Atluxity> vel, men har orz, men det var kanskje ikke så langt ned du ville bukke
<jo-erlend_> Atluxity, nei..
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-02
<RoyK> morgen
<citoyen> morn
<jo-erlend> morn :)
<RoyK> hrmf
<RoyK> noen her som bruker NIS eller LDAP eller noe_
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> satte opp en 12.04-boks her og jeg kan fint logge inn med ssh, men før jeg har gjort det, så kommer det ikke opp det brukernavnet på den grafiske innlogginga
<RoyK> så - hvordan kan jeg logge inn manuelt?
<jo-erlend> lurer på om det skal være nok å legge til greeter-hide-users=true i /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri brukt LDAP og NIS med LightDM selv, så jeg ser ikke sikker.
<RoyK> får prøve...
<RoyK> det funka
<RoyK> menneh - på tidligere ubuntu-versjoner, så har jeg fått opp nis-brukere i den lista
<RoyK> er det evt mulig å få til å vise brukerlista, men samtidig tillate manuell login?
<jo-erlend> aner ikke :/
<jo-erlend> altså... Ja, det er helt sikkert mulig. Den er veldig fleksibel, LightDM.
<[ZyteX]_> Noen som vet om man tar en "do-release-upgrade" om det installerer til fullverdig Ubuntu, eller om det oppgraderer kun oppsettet man allerede har (minimal Ubuntu) til nyeste versjon?
<xt> [ZyteX]: den held på pakkane du har
<[ZyteX]> xt: men legger den til alle de andre pakkene jeg ikke trenger/vil ha, og gir meg dermed den fullverdige Ubuntu?
<xt> [ZyteX]: den held på pakkane du har.
<xt> du får det samme som du har nå
<barf> I kommandolinja får jeg aldri 3-4 ekstra linjer hver gang jeg gjør noe, et eller annet klagegreier på Locale
<barf> PERL: warning setting locale failed.
<barf> også sier den at den går tilbake til C
<barf> Hvordan setter jeg at den ikke skal prøve en_US.UTF8?
<RoyK> hm... prøvde å slå opp på https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale, men den ser ut som om den er nede
<malin> jeg veit jeg har gjort noe sånt da jeg prøve å installere arch på en maskin, men husker ikke hvor det var, + at det var litt annen sturktur der enn i ubuntu :S
<malin> barf: jeg kan kanskje ha funnet noe: hva har du i: /etc/default/locale  ?
<malin> jeg har disse to linje der:
<malin> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<malin> LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<barf> Kan de settes til C?
<barf> For å slippe å forholde seg til locale
<si-m1> kjør sudo locale-gen
<si-m1> så genererer den opp en_US.UTF-8
<si-m1> etter det så slipper du å forholde deg til locale
<malin> skulle foresten ikke 12.04 føste gang bli anbefalt å laste ned i 64-bit?
<barf> si-m1: Jeg har kjørt det locale-gen greiene, tar lang tid, ser ut som den lager 5-6 locales, men blir hverken bedre eller værre.
<malin> aner ikke hva c er jeg, annet enn at det er et programmeringsspråk som heter det
<si-m1> barf: så den lager aldri en_US.UTF-8 mao?
<si-m1> hvis den ikke gjør det så kan du bare hive den inn i /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en
<si-m1> og kjøre locale-gen etterpå
<si-m1> så blir den laget
<geirha> locale -a  #vil liste opp localene som er generert
<RoyK> http://tillegg.yr.no/
<RoyK> last opp der om dere skriver noe kult :)
<Sakarias> likte "finger oslo@graph.no" :)
<Sakarias> RoyK: http://pics.blurry-eyes.net/weather-20120502-154448.png :)
<RoyK> Sakarias: pyyrascii er kul :)
<jo-erlend_> Med 12.04LTS ser laptopen endelig ut til å holde det den lover mht batteritid. Den gjorde aldri det i det operativsystemet som fulgte med. Ikke i nærheten engang. Tre år senere, så gjør den det. Det må bety at både batteriet og mitt nye operativsystem er svært gode :)
<malin> jo-erlend_: ny link til facebook-gruppa: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.norge/
<malin> går ikke med bindestrek desverre
<malin> *dessverre
<si-m1> hva med https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.no/
<si-m1> er ikke det litt enklere å huske
<si-m1> ikke at det spiller så stor rolle uansett hva man velger
<si-m1> ingen som skriver inn de urlene uansett
<malin> jeg kan godt ordne det sånn
<malin> da det passer best sånnsett, men står det norge, så er det jo ingen tvil om at det er norge.
<malin> om flertallet vil ha no og ikke norge, så kan man endre det :)
<si-m1> er vel ikek så nøye, kan vel likegodt stå slik det er
<malin> ja, det er fint som det står nå
<trench> malin: du har linket til en ikke eksisterende gruppe på facebook mht hovedgruppen
<trench> Hovedgruppa til Ubuntu her på facebook:
<trench> http://norwayst.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2205498133
<malin> trench: linken jeg lenket til linker til rett side
<malin> den linken du du linker til nå forstår jeg ikke noe av
<malin> kommer opp noe om sertifikater og slikt
<jo-erlend> malin, kjempebra. Jeg ville foretrekke ubuntu.no rett og slett fordi gruppa dukker opp hvis man søker etter "Ubuntu Norge" likevel.
<jo-erlend> uansett er det en vesentlig oppgradering! :)
<jo-erlend> går det an å sette på en automatisk tilbakemelding når folk ber om å bli "venner" på facebook?
<jo-erlend> føler meg så teit når jeg gir avslag til folk hele tiden.
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke det at jeg prøver å være kjip eller ekstrem eller noe sånt. Jeg bare orker ikke tanken på enda en kanal å være så dønn avhengig av å følge med på. Ikke har jeg noe lyst til å gjøre folk enda mer avhengige av den kanalen heller. Når alt kommer til alt, så er det tross alt ikke fri kommunikasjon.
<citoyen> Kan du ikke bare la være å ha Facebook-konto da?
<jo-erlend> jeg kuttet den ut for et par år siden og tenkte ikke noe mer over Facebook i det hele tatt. Men så ble jeg kjent med at vi har en gruppe der, hvor folk er aktive og som antakelig er en av de mest potente kanalene vi kan bruke. Så jeg ville være der. Det krever en konto. Med en gang var det jo bøtter av gamle kontakter som ville bli bestevenner.
<jo-erlend> for å si det på en annen måte; jeg ønsker å være tilgjengelig for de som er på facebook og vil lære om Ubuntu, men jeg ønsker ikke at noen skal få et inntrykk av at det er en måte å få tak i meg som person på.
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde ikke ønsket å være kontaktperson for Ubuntu Norge hvis jeg skulle la personlige følelser avgjøre hvilke kanaler jeg skulle være tilgjengelig på. Det er overordnet at vi får spredd budskapet på en mest mulig effektiv måte. Jeg skulle bare ønske at jeg kunne sende et automatisk svar med en epost-adressse til de som ønsker å få tak i meg personlig.
<citoyen> Tror ikke det finnes innebygget, men de har jo et API
<citoyen> så det er nok noe du kan gjøre noe med hvis du *virkelig* vil :P
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Jeg er ukomfortabel med at Ubuntu.no bruker brukernavn og passord. Det handler ikke om Facebook. Det handler om at internet er PPP. Jeg vil ikke være med på å sentralisere nettverket.
<jo-erlend> det er også grunnen til at jeg ikke er så veldig begeistret for IRC, selvom jeg henger her også. :)
<jo-erlend> tingenes iboende faenskap er konflikten mellom sannhet og virkelighet. Jeg er personlig, dypt og inderlig motstander av tjenester som MSN, Skype, Facebook og Google. Samtidig kan du ikke spre kunnskap om alternativene uten å være der. Jeg vil også dempe følelsen av at Ubuntu er noe helt annerledes, rett og slett fordi det ikke selger godt, ettersom det kreves en større beslutning.
<jo-erlend> å tute ulvene en ny tut, rett og slett.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, jeg synes det hadde vært veldig kult hvis du ble litt mer aktiv igjen, altså. Det er veldig utfordrende å uttrykke én ting mens du formidler noe annet. Jeg har alltid hatt et inntrykk av at du virkelig behersker språk. Det er noe jeg tror er veldig viktig hvis vi skal kunne formidle fordeler ved det nye, uten å latterliggjøre det gamle.
<citoyen> beklager brainlag her, måtte få noen unger i seng :P
<citoyen> jeg skulle også gjerne vært mer aktiv, men jeg er realistisk og innser at det må komme i drypp
<citoyen> jeg har ikke kapasitet til å forplikte meg til noe
<citoyen> men er det konkrete og tidsbegrensede oppgaver jeg kan bidra med noe til er det bare å spørre
<citoyen> anyway. Alle de sosiale tjenestene har sine ulemper
<citoyen> alle er avhengige av kritisk masse
<citoyen> og for å oppnå det må det være en driv bak, fram til kritisk masse er oppnådd
<citoyen> og selv når ballen har begynt å rulle må det være noen som har "eierskap"
<citoyen> ikke nødvendigvis juridisk, men i betydning at de holder teknologien i tømmene og har en viss styring på at utviklingen er både nyskapende nok til å holde på brukerne og hensiktsmessig nok til det samme
<citoyen> Jo mer distribuert, jo vanskeligere blir det å drive prosjektet framover
<citoyen> ikke umulig, men mye vanskeligere enn om man har et firma som står bak
<citoyen> Jeg er forøvrig pragmatiker - jeg er overalt, tilgjengelig for de som måtte ønske å få tak i meg
<citoyen> men har jeg et valg, faller jeg tilbake på irc
<citoyen> </monolog>
<blaamann> 1243
<blaamann> Ja ja, slutten av passordet kan en vel alltids publisere på en irc-kanal?
<jo-erlend> citoyen, morsomt. Jeg skrev nettopp en mail til listen om min rolle nå. Det siste jeg ønsker, er lederskap. Jeg tror at tøyler og administrasjon er det siste vi trenger. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg tror på gode beskrivelser av gode idéer. Og jeg tror at veldig mange av de som har de beste idéene, ikke har mulighet til å beskrive dem på en god måte. Det er nettopp derfor jeg så veldig gjerne skulle ønske at vi kunne få inn noen språkfriker i miljøet. Det er ikke galt å kalle deg språkfrik, er det vel? :)
<citoyen> hehe
<citoyen> jeg skjønner hva du mener
<citoyen> jeg abbonnerer ikke på listen, forøvrig
<citoyen> jeg henger kun på irc
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det er harry!
<citoyen> hva da?
<jo-erlend> at du ikke abonnerer på listen vel!
<citoyen> nei, det er realisme
<citoyen> jeg har kuttet ut alle mailinglister jeg ikke har tid til å lese
<jo-erlend> nei. Når jeg tenker meg om, så er det Doris!
<jo-erlend> citoyen, men helt seriøst.. Jeg går litt inn for miljøet for tiden. Det er skikkelig vanskelig, altså. Jeg kunne virkelig trenge litt hjelp med å finne ut av språklyden i det jeg sier.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så mange jeg har å bryne meg på. Jeg kjenner ingen som både skjønner teknologiene og kommunikasjon.
<Sakarias> abbonerer på listen, med en epost adresse jeg leser 1-2 ganger i måneden :P
<jo-erlend> mhm. det er noe å ta hensyn til. Hvis vi skal ha allmennhetens interesse, så må vi skrive mye. Men vi må ikke få de erfarne til å kutte ut heller. Det er mange sånne detaljer vi må finne ut av.
<citoyen> ok, nå har jeg gått til det skritt å lage konto på webben i alle fall
<citoyen> det er vel en start?
<jo-erlend> citoyen, hehe, jada og hvis du hadde fulgt med, så hadde du fått med deg at vi diskuterer å slette hele dritten å gå bort fra brukernavn og passord i det hele tatt. :)
<jo-erlend> citoyen, Sakarias har forslått å sette opp beta.ubuntu.no og bygge noe nytt der. Jeg liker den tanken.
<jo-erlend> ikke noe hastverk her uansett. Det er vel egentlig bare positivt at hjemmesidene ser ut som de gjør. Det bare viser at vi har vært opptatt av Ubuntu! :)
<Sakarias> eller at man har gitt faen i hele greia de siste årene :P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, jeg forholder meg til det på samme måte som jeg forholder meg til Microsoft og Apple. :)
<Sakarias> De oppdaterer i det minste websidene sine :P
<citoyen> registrering har sine fordeler, men det kan gjerne gjøres mer lettvekt enn i dag
<citoyen> type "skriv inn brukernavn og ønsket passord, ferdig"
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, de er kjempeflinke. Men se hva _vi_ har å by på! :)
<jo-erlend> citoyen, bare det å spørre noen om passord, er frekt.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: en utdatert webside uten så veldig informatit innhold og som ikke støttet www. lenge :P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, MS-DOS støttet ikke USB. So what? Vi ser fremover! :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: det gjorde ikke linux 0.94 heller :P
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Passord kan forhindre at noen tar over en annen brukers identitet
<citoyen> poster under en annen persons nick f.eks
<jo-erlend> citoyen, falsk trygghet uansett. Og det er ekkelt at nettsteder krever å få utlevert brukernavn og passord, for vi vet helt sikkert at de fleste bruker dem om igjen.
<citoyen> ikke nødvendigvis falsk selv om den ikke er perfekt
<jo-erlend> det finnes andre begrunnelser også. Ubuntu SSO senker terskelen for å bruke LP. Det senker terskelen for å vise folk verdien av signerte eposter, etc.
<jo-erlend> akkurat nå tar Ubuntu all æren. Det er ikke bra. Vi må gjøre oss fortjent til den. Vi må gjøre ting som ingen andre gjør.
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde for eksempel en skikkelig sinna diskusjon forleden om hvorfor vi ikke kjører Vala og GIR for full guffe. Det irriterer meg. Det er antakelig det kuleste som har skjedd i FOSS siden 1997. For meg er det helt ubegripelig at ikke folk jubler i gatene.
<citoyen> De aller fleste, også Linux-brukere, er bare ute etter noe som virker, korteste vei til målet
<jo-erlend> men det er jo nettopp det som har skjedd.
<citoyen> jepp
<citoyen> my point exactly :P
<jo-erlend> det er jo det som er den radikale endringen i 12.04.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror virkelig at folk bare ikke har skjønt det enda.
<citoyen> folk er ikke så opptatt av kule nye features hvis det ikke løser et problem de allerede har
<citoyen> det tar tid å få folk med på nye måter å tenke på
<citoyen> LANG tid
<jo-erlend> det er i seg selv ingen uting. Det er mye å fikse.
<jo-erlend> jeg bare skjønner ikke helt hvor lite oppmerksomhet det får. '
<citoyen> Tjaa.. jeg jobber i IT, bruker Ubuntu og har knapt hørt om det før
<citoyen> Jeg aner ikke når og hvordan jeg burde brukt det
<citoyen> Jeg er ikke på jakt etter en løsning på et problem
<jo-erlend> si det sånn da; alle som kan et dynamisk språk, vil nå kunne bruke alle seriøse biblioteker.
<jo-erlend> du kan lage tunge multimedia-applikasjoner i Basic.
<jo-erlend> eller JavaScript. Gnome Shell er jo for eksempel skrevet i JS.
<citoyen> poenget er ikke egentlig hva det gjør, men at hvis noen skal begynne å bruke det må det evangeliseres slik at folk hører om det
<citoyen> ingen søker det opp av seg selv
<jo-erlend> "Alle som kan webutvikling, kan nå lage seriøs programvare for Ubuntu, Windows og OS X med samme ytelse som en C++-utvikler kunne for et år siden".
<jo-erlend> PHP, Python, Ruby, Perl, VBScript, JavaScript... Who cares?
<jo-erlend> man kunne kalle det .Net på steroider.
<jo-erlend> C#/C++ er så vanskelig å forholde seg til. Men hele G og Vala er flat C. Det kan kjøres hvor som helst og uten VM.
<jo-erlend> DBus er jo også selvsagt heftige saker. Fra et brukerperspektiv, er jo hele Ubuntu drevet av DBus nå og med et bibliotekspråk som har innebygget DBus...
<hjd> God kveld. Jeg oppgraderer til 12.04 nå, og har støtt på et lite problem med unity (som rett og slett har dødd litt). Noen som vet om jeg kan sjekke hva oppgraderingsprogrammet gjør under "Rydder opp"?
<jo-erlend> hjd, ting dør under oppgradering. Kan du gi litt mer presis informasjon?
 * jo-erlend er glad for at dette er siste gangen vi behøver å tenke på oppgraderingsproblemer! :)
<hjd> Ok, for ca en halv time siden forsvant alle vinduene og viste meg kun skrivebordsbakgrunn. Ok, jeg gikk til ctrl+alt+f1 og kjørte unity --reset, som av uvisse grunner feiler. Dog hvis jeg tok ctrl+z like før den prøvde å starte opengl fikk jeg beholde vinduene
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Hvor på webben finner jeg link til mailingliste?
<hjd> Så jeg har nå irc-klienten (som nå har begynt å reagere på tastatur igjen) og oppgraderingsprogrammet oppe (uten dekorasjoner som tittellinje eller knapper rundt vinduet). Sistnevnte reagerer heller ikke på noe som helst.
<hjd> citoyen: launchpad.net/~ ubuntu-no
<citoyen> hjd: Det var ikke det jeg spurte om :P
<jo-erlend> citoyen, til loggen som peker på loggen til IRC-kanalen, som peker til denne meldingen: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-no :)
<jo-erlend> citoyen, du kan være interessert i http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-no
<hjd> Oppgraderingsprogrammet har så vidt jeg kan se installert alle programmene, og driver nå med rydder opp. Jeg er egentlig mest interessert i hvordan jeg kan sjekke om det gjør noe nå, og om det er noen siste steg det _burde_ gjøre.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Foreslår at lenken legges et sted godt synlig på ubuntu.no
<jo-erlend> citoyen, jeg jobber med disse tingene, men det finnes jo begrensninger for hvor mye tid jeg kan bruke, jeg også.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, vi diskuterer webben. Les det månedlige nyhetsbrevet! :)
<citoyen> jo-erlend: bare et forslag :)
<citoyen> men
<citoyen> leggetid
<jo-erlend> citoyen, alt dette er helt nytt. Jeg jobber med å få kontroll, men det tar litt tid. :)
<jo-erlend> citoyen, send meg en mail: joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com
<citoyen> jo-erlend: jeg er jo på irc!
<citoyen> det får holde :P
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ja, omtrent like ofte som jeg drikker champagne. :)
<citoyen> har meldt meg på mailinglisten nå, ingen løfter
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Jeg er her hele tiden, sier bare ikke så mye
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. Ja, men det er godt å høre.
<citoyen> men det er bare å dulte borti meg om det er noe
<jo-erlend> citoyen, du vet at jeg har drevet med både kampsport og bowling, ikke sant? :)
<jo-erlend> "dulte"
 * jo-erlend minner alle som ikke har små barn, om å lytte på Severed Fifth's "Liberate". (Bandet til Jono og det er knallbra!)
<jo-erlend> http://www.severedfifth.com/releases/
<blaamann> jo-erlend: Hvem er Jono?
<jo-erlend> blaamann, Jono Bacon? Han er omtrent det Ingebrigt Steen-Jensen er for Stabæk Fotball. Community Manager eller noe sånt. :)
<jo-erlend> veldig kul fyr.
<Sakarias> og en av mennene bak "lugradio" podcasten som er nedlagt
<jo-erlend> men Severed Fifth er et skikkelig bra band hvis du liker metallmusikk. Litt tyngre enn Metallica.
<Sakarias> tidligere kde utvikler og journalist for Linux Format uk eller noe slikt
<jo-erlend> men mye mykere enn for eksempel Morbid Angel.
 * blaamann hører igjennom noen av lydspora som ligger ute.
<blaamann> jo-erlend: Høres ut som en blanding av trash fra 80 tallet med litt mer moderne vokal og riff.
<blaamann> Altså, etter å ha hørt 1 stk låt :-)
<jo-erlend> Liberate er et av de beste albumene jeg har hørt på svært lenge.
<jo-erlend> blaamann, alt ligger ute. Det er CC. Fair Pay, som de kaller det.
<malin> trash er herlig
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-03
<blaamann> I Ubuntu 11.10 hadde jeg ikke problemer med å spille av Flash fra lokal fil. Dette får jeg ikke til lenger, f,eks med http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/
<blaamann> Kan noen teste å se om de har samme problemet som meg? Last ned spilleren i lenka over, pakk ut og deretter åpne readme.html i nettleser med Flash installert.
<jo-erlend> blaamann, dukker opp som en svart rute i Chrome og Firefox, men ingen av dem spiller noen video.
<blaamann> jo-erlend: Ok, da er det ikke bare en feil hos meg. Takk.
<blaamann> Men det funket før i Ubuntu og det funker i W7.
<jo-erlend> aner ikke hva det kommer av.
<xt> RoyK: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=zfs_ext4_btrfs
<RoyK> xt: jau, zfs på disker aleine er ikke så raskt som enklere filsystemer
<RoyK> det tar litt tid å sjekksumme alt det der
<xt> det blir for tamt svar :)
<xt> btrfs har også checksum :)
<RoyK> skal du sammenlikne med ext4, så kan du først skru av sjekksumming i zfs - DA går det unan
<RoyK> og btrfs teller ikke, siden det ikke er stabilt
<RoyK> så sammenlikninga blir dårlig
<RoyK> zfs er noe helt annet enn ext4
<RoyK> ext4 er et enkelt filsystem, raskt og fint, med null støtte for det som gjør zfs verdt å bruke
<RoyK> så ext4 blir litt som en 1000 kubikk motorsykkel - liten og rask, men akk så sårbar
<RoyK> zfs er litt mer volvo - blir aldri like rask, men tåler mer
<RoyK> men igjen, du kan speede opp ting med SSD cache
<RoyK> og DA går det unna ;)
<xt> kor har du det frå at btrfs ikkjer er stabilt?
<xt> men ja, enig i at dei burde testa store arrays, ikkje single disk
<xt> men det seier jo litt med single disk òg.
<RoyK> det var ikke det jeg mente
<xt> eg veit det.
<RoyK> og btrfs er per definisjon ikke ferdig, ergo ikke stabilt
<xt> den ergoen er tullball :)
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> ikke for filsystemer
<RoyK> for en apache-modul eller et skript eller whatnot, greit nok, v0.0.1rc3 funker fint
<xt> når vart zfs ferdig
<xt> når vart xfs ferdig
<RoyK> men ikke for et filsystem der du skal lagre data
<xt> når vart ext4 ferdig
<RoyK> zfs har vært ferdig i produksjon i endel år
<RoyK> ext4, tja, etpar år? tre?
<RoyK> xfs, aner ikke
<RoyK> btrfs, gi det etpar år, kanskje fire
<RoyK> såpass treigt som det går der i gården, så kan et fort ta fem
<RoyK> for tre år siden var det en fsck "på trappene"
<RoyK> ...så den trappa må være ganske lang...
<RoyK> men tilbake til ext4 vs zfs, om du skulle teste det, så burde du ha testa ext4 på md eller lvm raid
<RoyK> gjerne med SSD cache der det er mulig
<RoyK> linux har jo støtte for noe tilsvarende det ZFS kaller SLOG (ZIL på SSD), tilsvarende databaselogger på SSD
<RoyK> s/linux/ext4/
<RoyK> hjelper lite for lesecache, da, men...
<hjd> hm, noen på 12.04 (64bit hvis det spiller noen rolle) som kommer noen vei med uck? Det ser ut som det avslutter etter at man velger språk helt i begynnelsen...
<RoyK> uck?
<hjd> Ubuntu Customization Kit. Er kjekt for å redigere liveCDer; legge til/fjerne pakker osv.
<RoyK> hm... visste ikke om den
<RoyK> får prøve en dag :)
<hjd> Funket veldig bra på 11.10, bortsett fra at den ikke likte 12.04 bildet.
<RoyK> sikkert en aldri så liten bug...
<hjd> Jeg gikk i utgangspunktet utifra at noe var endret med de nyere bildene som den ikke taklet, men regnet med at det ville være fikset i nyeste versjon :/
<trench> Bestillingen din er sendt.
<trench> 2081185	1	1	0	RASPBRRY-PCBA SBC, RASPBERRY PI, MODEL B	RASPBRRY-PCBA
<Sakarias> gratulerer
<malin> trench: nice... jeg har lyst å gå inn å bestille selv, men føler ikke jeg kan ta meg råd enda, selv om det er snakk om skarve 250kroner
<trench> malin: drikk mindre pils :P
<trench> malin: eller be irene kjøpe den i bursdagsgave til deg ^^
<malin> trench: tja, så du mener jeg drikker masse pils? :p
<malin> Irene?
<malin> kanskje det
<trench> malin: du er vel student?
<malin> ja
<malin> men drikker ikke ofte for å si det sånn
<trench> okey
<malin> :)
<malin> men var det du som ble med i ubuntu-norge-gruppa på facebook her om dagen?
<malin> var en som ville være med som jeg hadde en felles venn med
<trench> mm
<trench> stemmer
<trench> Irene bor borti her et eller annet sted
<malin> aha :)
<malin> kult
<malin> kjenner hun via pedagogstudentene jeg. Var jo med der en gang i tida
<trench> kjenner henne via et par venner som er gamer nerder
<trench> trax computer club greiene vi har
<malin> ah
<malin> så du er gamer?
<trench> nee
<trench> jeg er nok ikke det gitt
<trench> har ikke spilt ferdig half-life 2 engang
<trench> jeg er den som setter opp gamer serverne for dem :P
<trench> leser heller ting om unix/linux jeg da gitt
<MorphyNOR> nå ser det ut som om linux-gaming skal ta av
<MorphyNOR> både EA games og Valve har vært å snakket med canonical, ettersom jeg har skjønt
<MorphyNOR> Det tyder godt mtp. at det er 2 av 3 av de store spillhusene
<MorphyNOR> noen som har noe erfaring med å kjøre office 2007 i wine her?
<trench> MorphyNOR: for meg holder det med libre gitt
<malin> trench: I see :)
<malin> ser at gimp 2.8 er kommet nå
<malin> men må vel legge til ppa for å teste i 12.04
<malin> ser ikke heeeelt stabilt ut å oppgradere pga noe dependecies-greier står det her: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gimp-28-stable-finally-available-for.html
<malin> men jeg tror jeg tester litt
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-04
<carestad> ppa-en funker fint den
<carestad> brukt den i et par dager
<carestad> kom endelig oppdatering til stabil 2.8 i dag
<carestad> var bare rc tidligere
<RoyK> http://boingboing.net/2012/05/03/how-to-assemble-a-large-hadro.html
<RoyK> noen her som veit om alternativer til mailman_
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> altså ... mailman funker jo, men er litt tung å administrere for n00bs
<malin> hm.. om det er noe som heter mailman_ så burde det da vært noe som heter mailwoman_ også
<RoyK> mailottar? :D
<malin> hihi :)
 * RoyK gjetter på at "man" er forkortelse for "manager" og ikke akkurat relatert til kjønn
<malin> vi i kvinnegruppa ottar ønsker nå at alle man-sidene i linux nå blir omdøpt til woman
<malin> haha :p
<malin> ser for meg de kunne hatt ei sånn parole
<RoyK> noe sånt, ja ;)
<malin> nettopp
<malin> men hm.. manager
<RoyK> womanager og womanual og sånt
<malin> kan det bety at det bare er menn som kan manage ting? :p
<malin> mhm
 * RoyK kaster en tomat i retning malin
<RoyK> HANN-tomat!
<malin> iiiiiik
<malin> hanntomatene til RoyK er skumle
<RoyK> :)
<malin> ser ut som jeg skal få tilgang til et api, som gir meg sanntidsinfoen til bussorakelet også, så da vil det (usikkert når) bli implementert i en eller annen oppgradering av buss-linsa :)
<Sakarias> RoyK: http://www.sympa.org/ , http://mlmmj.org/ , http://www.greatcircle.com/majordomo/ , http://www.phplist.com/ , http://www.lyris.com/solutions/listmanager/
<RoyK> sympa hadde jeg visst hørt om også...
<malin> hvordan ville det vært å hatt google som linse?
<malin> kanskje det finnes allerede
<si-m1> du kan kjøre 1000 req mot google søkeapi per mnd elns
<si-m1> eller per dag er det kanskje
<si-m1> men tror folk måtte laget seg egne apinøkler som de puttet inn for å få det til å fungere
<malin> ah
<si-m1> du kan jo lage en linse som lenker til http://lmgtfy.com/?q=søkestreng
<malin> da så
<malin> :p :)
<trench> sånn da var det henting av raspberrypi :P
<jo-erlend> trench, take to ARMs! :)
 * jo-erlend elsker ARM.
<trench> hehe
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er sterkest av alle på nettopp ARM. Her snakker vi Non-Plus Ultra
<trench> har det kommet ubuntu til rasp da? :P
<jo-erlend> i 2009.
<jo-erlend> Jaunty Jackalope, tror jeg vi kalte det på den tiden. :)
<jo-erlend> det var vel i oktober 2008 at det ble bestemt at Ubuntu skulle satse hardt på ARM. Fremdeles mange som tror at Ubuntu bare er et merkelig lite utskudd av Debian, men det er altså endel år siden det var sant.
<jo-erlend> for alle som liker ARM, er Ubuntu først i klassen.
<Sakarias> debian kom med sin første arm port i 2000
<jo-erlend> I det gammeldagse, radikale, Linux-miljøet, vil det komme påstander om Systemd fremfor Upstart. Og det er ingen tvil om at Systemd har noen radikale fordeler fremfor Upstart, men på ARM, har de systemene ingenting å stille opp med mot Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ikke stol på bloggerne. Prøv å installer Debian, Fedora og Ubuntu på en Asus Transformer Prime på alle sammen. Så skjønner du.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: leser ikke blogger, leser release-notes til debian
<jo-erlend> Ikke stol på noen.
<Sakarias> ArmPort kom i 2000, ArmEabiPort kom i 2009
<Sakarias> mao, ikke stol på deg heller
<jo-erlend> jeg sitter med en ARM desktop som kjører Ubuntu. Dønn stabilt. Dønn heftig. Nå kommer de andre etter. Her er det ingen tvil om at Ubuntu er kongen.
<Sakarias> og?
<Sakarias> "jo-erlend | Ikke stol på noen."
<jo-erlend> poenget er at vi blir ofte tråkket på for å komme etter. Når vi går foran, så er det ingen som anerkjenner det. Det er rent-seeking.
<Sakarias> nuff said :P
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu hjalp meg med å få min første ARM-maskin opp og igang i Februar 2009. Ingen andre hadde engang planlagt noe sånt. Her er Ubuntu den ubestridte kongen.
<Sakarias> "jo-erlend | Ikke stol på noen."
<Sakarias> :P
<jo-erlend> jaja. Stol på Debian og stol på Fedora; "Det går ikke an". :)
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu virker når ingenting annet gjør det. Så enkelt er det.
<jo-erlend> jeg var Fedora Core-frik før jeg kom til Ubuntu. Ingen krefter i verden får meg til å si noe negativt om Fedora eller RedHat. Men på dette området, er det ingen som helst tvil om at det er Ubuntu som lager løypa.
<jo-erlend> hvis du sitter med en asus transformer prime, så har du ikke lyst til å prøve noe annet enn Windows og Ubuntu.,
<jo-erlend> og hverken Apple eller Microsoft har noe å stille opp med. Dette er sannhet. Her  er Ubuntu fremst i verden. Ingen kommer i nærheten.
<jo-erlend> s/Windows/Android/
<jo-erlend> når alt kommer til alt, så er jo Android et program for Ubuntu.
<malin> liker det du skriver på ubuntu-norge på facebook jo-erlend
<malin> enig.
<jo-erlend> malin, for meg er Ubuntu en perfekt kombinasjon mellom min ed som speider og min bunnløse nysgjerrighet hva angår datamaskiner.
<malin> ja :)
<malin> Jeg har sykt lyst på asus med ubuntu
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke så veldig lyst til å anbefale Asus, rett og slett fordi de ikke serifiserer maskinvaren sin mot Ubuntu enda.
<jo-erlend> men jeg håper og drømmer om at de skal gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> en ting jeg pleier å si, er at alle som støtter Linux, også støtter Windows. Dermed er det sånn, rent faktisk, at hvis du kjøper en PC som er støttet av Linux, så har du både støtte av Microsoft og Linux.
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ha Ubuntu opp til et helt nytt nivå. Vi må dra med oss de Eldre. Vi må lære dem internett og forklare hva det er vi driver med. Jeg er jo for eksempel stein-gammal når man snakker om data. Z-modem og Y-modem... Batch? Vi må gi beng i den gamle datadrikalderen. Vi må spre kunnskap til alle som vil ha den.
<jo-erlend> jeg har hatt noen fantastiske diskusjoner med både rms og sabdfl. Og jeg tror at begge er viktige. Men jeg tror at rms aldri vil kunne ta oss over grenselandet mellom datafrik og forbruker. Samtidig er jeg redd for at Ubuntu vil bli så vellykket at vi vil glemme målet. Vi trenger FSF og rms. Men det finnes ting vi trenger enda mer.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Det finnes jo ingen som helst sjanse for å at Ubuntu skulle ødelegge for Arch, Fedora eller noen andre. Vi gjør Fri Programvare bare litt bedre for en bestemt gruppe mennesker; de som ikke er datafriker. Det er det vi ønsker, det er det vi har lyst til å gjøre og det er det vi gjør.
<jo-erlend> Vi demokratiserer kunnskap og jeg har sluttet å be om forlatelse for det.
<malin> ja, jeg så at ikke alt fungerte optimalt der, men jeg håper de kan det. Jeg gleder meg til man får til mer og mer sertifisering og til slutt. Muligheter til å kjøpe produkter med Ubuntu pre-installert :D
<malin> jepp. Det som er Ubuntu. Linux for Human beings
<malin> det er spenstig å tro at mannen eller dama i gata skulle sette opp Arch
<malin> det skjer ikke
<malin> eller gentoo f.eks.
<trench> denne lukter jo nytt :P
<malin> får denne på mammas maskin: http://pastebin.com/BUkp4vtH
<malin> hva hun gjorde for å få det til aner jeg ikke
<hjd> Du er tydeligvis ikke alene http://www.google.no/search?q=gconf+TCP/IP+for+ORBit
<hjd> Noen spesielt du gjør når du får den?
<malin> mamma sier at hun avbrøyt en oppdateringsprosess i update-manager, skrudde så av maskinen og etter hun rebootet var det den meldingen på skjermen
<malin> gnome-panel dukker ikke opp og en får fargetemaet til "standard-gnome"
<malin> dette er på en ubuntu 10.04.4
<hjd> åpne update-manager, se hva den sier og eventuelt legge inn resten av oppdateringene?
<malin> den kom vel opp av seg selv, da update-manager gjerne spretter opp av seg selv 1 gang i uka-ish?
<malin> men vi får ikke opp gnome-panel, så spørs
<malin> og jeg har kjørt en aptitude update og en aptitude safe-upgrade uten problemer, så ingen brukne pakker
<malin> men her står det noe som kan hjelpe http://superuser.com/questions/163058/how-to-fix-a-gconf-error
<malin> ligner på samme problemet
<hjd> Da så. Avbryte oppdateringer høres potensielt skadelig ut, men jeg vet ikke.
<malin> spennende å se, men har bange anelser
<hjd> Forøvrig, noen som bruker Thunderbird?
<malin> nope, gjorde ikken oe
<malin> nope. brukte thunderbird før det ble standard i Ubuntu, men så gikk jeg over på evolution og pga mangel på kalender , så ble jeg i evolution. Veit en kan legge til kalender i thunderbird som plugin men
<hjd> Har du brukt RSS leser-delen av Thunderbird?
<malin> nei
<malin> kjører en dpkg-reconfigure -a
<malin> hjelper ikke det heller, bør jeg vel lete litt i logfiler
<malin> men ser i dmesg at det er en segfault på gconfd
<malin> men det ble litt vag beskrivelse, burde postet hele linja
<malin> hm.. kommanoden i sted var det noe feil med, den gjorde ikke noe
<malin> men ved å kjøre mv .configd/saved_state.bak logge ut og inne og vips
<malin> hvor er det iwconfig skriver til? Det man skriver inn når man konfiguerer trådløskortet med iwconfig
<malin> ønsker å resette det jeg skrev inn i sted
<malin> figured it out
<malin> var bare å resette routeren (pussig nok) og vips kom laptopen til mamma på nett også
<malin> Får lyst å søke jobb i canonical når jeg er ferdig studert
<trench> quantal gir en god del oppdateringer gitt :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-05
<RoyK> morning has broooooookeeeeeeeen
<RoyK> some time ago
<barf> Jeg har laga en minnepinne med amd64/mac iso imaget av ubuntu12.04, minnepinnen booter på macbookair4,2 men ikke på macbookpro5,5, noen som har en idé om hva som er ulikt i boot metodene på de 2 maskinene?
<malin> det kjenner jeg ikke til, men når det gjelder ubuntu på mac. Fungerer touchpad-saken like godt i Ubuntu som i os-x?
<barf> Det står at den skal funke otb
<malin> kult
<malin> men spent på å høre når noen har prøvd :)
<malin> er jo mulig å zoome inn og ut fra den osv i os-x
<barf> Åja
<barf> Men det er jo en OS funksjon
<barf> Jeg bruker som regel ikke GUI i Linux
<barf> Det har jeg Macen til.
<barf> Vet du noen måte jeg kan bruke vbox eller annen vm til å kjøre en fysisk partisjon som VM?
<blaamann> Etter å ha tastet inn passordet mitt for å låse opp skjermen min er Dash aktivert. Bug eller feature?
<barf> Dash?
<malin> blaamann: tror det skjedde meg i sted. Tipper det skjer fordi dash var aktiv når den gikk i lås?
<malin> forøvrig frustrerende at maskinen min i 12.04 ikke vil gå i suspend osv
<blaamann> barf: Dash er Ubuntu sin Start-knapp :~)
<barf> Den Unity dingsen på ssida?
<malin> blaamann: hm, ja, det kan jo sammenlignes med det ja
<malin> reprodusere: åpne dash, trykk ctrl + alt + l
<malin> så skrive inn passordet for å låse opp og dash er åpen
<malin> så spørs vel om det er en bug?
<barf> blaamann: Start-knapp?
<blaamann> barf: Knappen med ubuntulogo i launcher.
<barf> oki
<MorphyNOR> o/
<MorphyNOR> stille her i dag?
 * RoyK ser om han kan finne ut av hvordan Sympa funker...
<RoyK> MorphyNOR: ofte rolig her i helga
 * RoyK er gammel og konservativ og tviholder på Lucid på servere
<malin> RoyK: skulle da gå fint all den tid lucid er støttet til 2015 på server om jeg ikke tar feil
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> er det
<RoyK> venter til 12.04.1 før jeg oppgraderer noe
<malin> :)
<shazzr> http://www.globalonenessproject.org/videos/Ubuntu
<RoyK> og grabben i graven brevvid er en så altfor fantastisk film :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-06
<pheld> Er det mulig å starte installasjon av 12.04 slik at man hopper over partisjonering/formattering? Bruker swraid, skal reinstallere/oppgradere og samtidig bytte fra 32 til 64-bit. Boot fra DVD, manuell aktivering av RAID, reformatering av systempartisjoner som kan slettes og montering av hele hierarkiet for installasjon under /target er greit, men jeg finner altså ingen måte å starte installasjonen på slik at det hopper rett til valg av hva so
<jo-erlend> pheld, jepp. Du får tilbud om å oppgradere tidligere installert Ubuntu. Da sletter den rota, men ikke hjemmeområdet.
<RoyK> den sletter vel ingenting
<RoyK> dvs det spørs jo hva du velger
<RoyK> litt mer ryddig å lage nytt filsystem for rota enn å bruke det som er der
<pheld> Men hvorfor ikke la meg gjøre det selv uten å håpe at ting går bra. Installasjonen er jo ussel til  å finne ut av og montere SWRAID-filsystemer korrekt.
<pheld> jo-erlend: når man samtidig skal gå fra 32-64bit er ikke oppgradering et mulig valg. Man kan velge custom installasjon, men den har tynt med støtte for swraid selv om man installerer mdadm før installeren startes.
<pheld> forøvrig var det en positiv overraskelse at man fikk oppgraderingsmulighet (en slags re-install light) i 12.04 og kunne hoppe over flere releaser.
<RoyK> hva mener du med ussel?
<RoyK> den finner jo swraid
<RoyK> oppgradering fra LTS til LTS har vært der lenge
<RoyK> 8.04 oppgraderes normalt til 10.04, gitt prompt=lts
<pheld> installeren stokker gjerne om på filsystemene. /var kan bri brukt som /usr osv
<RoyK> installerern veit jo ikke hvor ting var montert før
<pheld> nettopp. derfor vil jeg helst organisere filsystemene og reformatere de som skal renskes helt selv
<RoyK> ja, så gjør det ;)
<RoyK> og om du synes installeren skal parse fstab for deg for å se hvor ting lå før, så registrer en bug på det :)
<pheld> men hvordan starter jeg installeren da. Tidligere var det en kommandolinje opsjon for å hoppe over partision/format/mount
<RoyK> høh? du booter på cd-en eller minnepinnen eller noe
<RoyK> så finner den raid-oppsettet automatisk
<pheld> eller er det slik at jeg bare må godta å la installasjonsprogrammet formatere / for å komme videre.
<pheld> booter fra DVD og det imaget skal vel dekke de fleste muligheter
<RoyK> nei, du bare velger manuell partisjonering
<pheld> swraid oppdages ikke automatisk fordi mdadm ikke er med (apt-get install mdadm)
<pheld> hvis man velger manuell partisjonering og ikke lar installasjonsprogrammet formattere noe filsystem (fordi det allerede er ferdig) nekter den å fortsette.
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> installeren finner det
<pheld> I såfall er mitt spørsmål om det er tilstrekkelig å la installeren formattere / siden en formatering fra eller til ikke spiller noen rolle
<RoyK> er rota di på et speil?
<pheld> ja.
<RoyK> eller er det bare dataene som er på swraid?
<RoyK> ok
<pheld> alle filsystemer er på raid1
<RoyK> men - installasjonsprogrammet finner det du vil ha
<RoyK> du trenger ikke gjøre noe manuelt
<pheld> installeren finner bare md0 automatisk hos meg. Sannsynligvis forutsetter den å finne mdadm.conf og fstab der, og det gjør den ikke hos meg ;)
<RoyK> merkelig...
<pheld> uten tilgang til gammel mdadm.conf og fstab er det ikke så lett å rekonstruere filsystemet automatisk
<RoyK> det ligger jo info i partisjonene
<RoyK> fstabben sier jo bare hvor ting skal monteres
<RoyK> og mdadm.conf var nødvendig for å få opp md sånn for kanskje 10 år siden
<pheld> mdadm --assemble --scan finner alle partisjoner så mdadm.conf er strengt tatt ikke nødvendig
<pheld> men installeren finner tydeligvis ikke fstab som ligger i / på md3 hos meg
<RoyK> mdadm.conf er veldig kjekk for å få kosistent navngivning av enhetene
<RoyK> jeg tror ikke installeren ser etter fstab overhodet
<pheld> "install -skipdriveconf" el.l hadde vært så mye enklere for meg ;)
<RoyK> kan du ikke bare be den bruke md3 til rota, da?
<pheld> Da er vi inne på tilordning av filsystemer i installasjonsprogrammet, og det stoler jeg ikke helt på siden oppførselen ikke er dokumenter skikkelig.
<pheld> Å peke på md3 til rot bringer ikke automatisk frem rett tilordning av de andre filsystemene heller
<jo-erlend> pheld, 32 til 64bit oppgradering blir sannsynligvis mulig mellom 12.04 og 14.04. Det er jo en liten stund å vente da. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg tror at oppgraderingen som gjøres vha live-sesjon til funke.
<jo-erlend> ser ikke noe stort poeng i å reformatere, egentlig. Nyere filsystemer fragmenteres ikke så mye under normal bruk uansett.
<malin> hm... ba om å få dette pakket på launchpad: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files men får denne feilen: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/104353734/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.unity-lens-buss_0.9.2-0~37~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<hjd> malin: har du sett på den loggen? :)
<hjd> malin: Det som ser ut som er grunnen er "Writing /unity_lens_buss-0.9.2.egg-info
<hjd> error: /unity_lens_buss-0.9.2.egg-info: Permission denied".
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det var ikke fragmentering jeg tenkte på, bare ryddigere å begynne fra scratch, så slipper du at det kanskje blir liggende igjen noe 32bit-greier
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke helt hvorfor dog. Har du forsøkt å pakke den lokalt?
<blaamann>  Har problemer med å logge på Google Talk med Empathy i dag.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det ville jo i såfall være en massiv bug.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: stort sett alle filsystemer blir fragmenterte om de er fulle, men bare FAT og NTFS klarer å bli fragmenterte uten å fylles opp ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nei - ikke massiv - men dpkg rydder ikke alltid like godt etter seg
<jo-erlend> RoyK, mhm. Og med normal bruk, regner jeg at du alltid har minst 20% ledig plass.
<RoyK> ja, 20% bør være safe
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vet ikke om ubiquity bruker dpkg til det der?
<RoyK> dpkg ligger vel i bunn av det meste?
<jo-erlend> ikke nødvendigvis. Jeg vet ikke så mye om hva ubiquity gjør der. Det finnes mange gode alternativer.
<RoyK> uansett er det veldig greit å reinstallere fra scratch
<xt> RoyK: zfs lager jo også fragmenterte filer, feks ved database skrive-oeprasjoner :)
<jo-erlend> altså; dpkg ligger helt klart i bunnen av å installere de nye pakkene, men hva som skjer med de gamle tingene, aner jeg ikke.
<RoyK> xt: zfs fragmenterer masse
<RoyK> fragmentering er ikke noe problem så lenge fragmentene er store...
<RoyK> og copy-on-write-filsystemer må jo fragmentere
<jo-erlend> hehe, vanskelig å unngå det. :)
<xt> RoyK: åja, så det du sa tidlegare var bare tull det da :)
<RoyK> hva da?
<jo-erlend> xt, det var vel stort sett jeg som sa at moderne filsystemer ikke fragmenterer. Det var i grunnen tull, men poenget var at det ikke er så nødvendig å formatere bare for å installere et nytt system, siden moderne filsystemer ikke har store _problemer_ med fragmentering.
<jo-erlend> hvis målet er å installere et nytt windows-system over et gammelt, så er det jo tullete å ikke formatere.
<RoyK> xt: fat/ntfs fragmenterer masse med bittesmå fragmenter på en helt fullstendig idiotisk måte
<RoyK> ntfs er bedre, fat er helt på trynet
<jo-erlend> fat er en nokså stor katastrofe der ja. NTFS er ikke helt godt det heller.
<xt> RoyK: kan du defragge zfs egentlig?
<RoyK> xt: nei, det funker ikke sånn
<RoyK> xt: dvs den ordner det sjøl
<RoyK> bare sørg for å ikke ha fulle VDEVer
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du kan vel kjøre noen offline-operasjoner som blant annet defragger?
<RoyK> går du over 95% fyll, går zfs over i galemathiasmodus og fragmenterer som en imbisil
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg kjenner ikke til noen sånne
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok.
<xt> btrfs kan!
<jo-erlend> fulle filsystemer er jo en uting uansett.
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<RoyK> Keep pool space under 80% utilization to maintain pool performance. Currently, pool performance can degrade when a pool is very full and file systems are updated frequently, such as on a busy mail server. Full pools might cause a performance penalty, but no other issues. If the primary workload is immutable files (write once, never remove), then you can keep a pool in the 95-98% utilization range. Keep in mind that even with mostly static content in the 95-98
<RoyK> (sier zfs best practice)
<jo-erlend> btrfs er jo herlig. Temmelig treigt på noen områder i 3.2, men de sier at det vil bli veldig forbedret i løpet av de neste versjonene.
<RoyK> hva med fsck?
<xt> RoyK, kva med det?
<RoyK> xt: btrfs har ikke fsck
<RoyK> "ennå"
<xt> jo?
<RoyK> nei
<jo-erlend> joda.
<xt> joda.
<RoyK> når kom det?
<xt> begynte vel i fjor
<jo-erlend> men det frarådes på det sterkeste å bruke det, siden det bare er i katastrofer at du vil kunne ha noen form for nytte av det.
<xt> det finst ein slik zero-log-tool, som tar dei fleste "vanlege" problem anyway
<xt> den spoler tilbake loggen til når den _veit_ den var ok
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<RoyK> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2MDI <-- det har visst kommet, ja
<RoyK> men det var ikke i fjor ;)
<xt> første versjonane var nok i arbeid i fjor, om announcen var 23 januar
<jo-erlend> jeg er litt usikker på hvordan dette med block-level raid fungerer, men det høres jo veldig fint ut. :)
<xt> jo-erlend: mdadm er block level raid
<xt> den første raid0 og raid1 i btrfs var/er file level
<jo-erlend> jeg mente object-level raid.
<xt> kva er object?
<xt> fil?
<jo-erlend> sannsynligvis. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er som sagt ikke helt stødig på hvordan det funker. Men veldig entusiastisk, naturligvis. :)
<xt> i den artikkelen RoyK lenka står det vel at raid5/6 i btrfs er block level
<xt> i raid1 er det veldig lett å forstå
<jo-erlend> ok?
<xt> om du har 10 disker i raid1 btrfs, så ligger alle filene lagra på minst 2 av diskane
<xt> ikkje verre enn det :)
<jo-erlend> xt, ok, så hele filsystemet er fremdeles stripet eller speilet?
<xt> neinei
<RoyK> xt: alle blokkene... på nøyaktig 2 av diskene...
<jo-erlend> det var det jeg trodde.
<xt> RoyK: neinei
<RoyK> ikke?
<xt> RoyK: nei.
<RoyK> er det som zfs' copies= ?
<xt> nå snakker eg om file level raidet i btrfs
<jo-erlend> men da skjønner jeg fremdeles ikke helt; altså... Si at du har en database i /var/mysql. Så du speiler den databasen. Så tryner den andre disken. Hvordan forholder du deg til den databasen?
<xt> eg veit ikkje kva zfs copies er
<RoyK> det er et flagg som settes på datasettnivå
<xt> jo-erlend, alle filer er på minst to disker
<xt> jo-erlend, så det går fint.
<RoyK> setter du copies=2, så blir dataene i det datasettet lagret dobbelt
<xt> err..ikkje minst, akkurat to disker
<xt> RoyK, ja, det høyrest likt ut, men dette er på fil-nivå på btrfs, i raid1
<jo-erlend> xt, ja, men da snakker du fremdeles om et speilet filsystem?
<RoyK> uavhengig av redundansnivået i underliggende zfs
<xt> jo-erlend: nei, ikkje speila filsystem, speila filer :)
<xt> metadata er feks for seg sjølv
<jo-erlend> xt, ok. Hele hierarkiet er speilet?
<xt> du kan ha data i raid1, og metadata i raid0
<xt> eller omvendt
<xt> (som er defaulten på multidisk i btrfs)
<RoyK> du vil vel helst ikke ha metadata uten redundans:P
<xt> (metadata raid1, data raid0)
<RoyK> tror jeg må sette opp en testboks med btrfs
<RoyK> har jo noen disker liggende ;)
<jo-erlend> btrfs har noen funksjoner som er relativt fantastiske for oss som er vant til litt mer .. primitive filsystemer i allefall. :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ville kanskje ha testet xfs også. Det ser ut til å ha noen fordeler i visse sammenhenger, sammenliknet med btrfs.
<jo-erlend> noe sier meg at du har litt andre databehov enn jeg har. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg har kjørt xfs på ganske store datasett tidligere
<RoyK> dvs det var stort for 10 år siden, halvannen terabyte
<RoyK> et lass med 120GB-disker :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<malin> hjd: har ikke prøvd lokalt. kan jo prøve det
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hva du enn gjør, ikke bruk xfs til spooling
<malin> hjd: får den lokalt også. den feilmeldinga
<hjd> malin: ok. Hva var sist fungerende revisjon og hva har du endret siden da?
<RoyK> prøvd hva lokalt?
<malin> jeg har endret hele strukturen for å få den godkjent av arb
<malin> RoyK: pakke prosjektet mitt
<hjd> hva er arb?
<malin> application review board
<malin> revisjon 34 fungerer
<hjd> malin: kan du prøve en og en revisjon fremover og se når/hva som brekker?
<jo-erlend> malin, hvorfor bruker du ikke ubuntu-app-devel@lists.ubuntu.com?
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg kunne vel spurt der også. jeg har spurt i ubuntu-unity + ubuntu-arb men ikke fått noe svar enda
<jo-erlend> det er vel foreløpig stort sett bare veldig spesielt interesserte som lytter til ubuntu-app-devel@l-u-c, tror jeg. Det er også akkurat de menneskene du ønsker hjelp av. :)
<jo-erlend> fordelen med email, er at det er hakket mer asynkront enn IRC og at du kan legge ved relevant informasjon som ikke blir borte. Det er søndag. Mange som har fri.
<malin> jepp
<malin> da har man meldt seg inn i e-postlista + sendt en e-post også, så får vi se
<malin> wendar på ubuntu-arb skulle vel sjekke ut prosjektet over helga så kan jo være hun kan sjekke ut hva som er feil også
<malin> Er visst hun som har laget parrot :)
<christoffer> jo-erlend, Hej hur går det för er?
<jo-erlend> hei christoffer. Vel. Det er mye å ta tak i på denne siden. Men det er fremgang. Hvordan er det hos dere?
<christoffer> Nja, det går segt. Inte så många som vill ta tag i saker och ting...vi famlar lite i mörkret men vi är målmedvetna och siktar framåt
<christoffer> Vi ska försöka få liv i hemsidan framöver
<christoffer> och våran wiki med guider/how-tos
<christoffer> jo-erlend, fick du mitt email från den 8e april?
<christoffer> eller skickade jag till fel adress?
<malin> christoffer: jeg tenkte jo å oversette den terminalskolan, som dere har til norsk, men så ble det liksom ikke noe av det. Kanskje noe jeg + noen flere kunne gjort i løpet av en kveld snart
<malin> er vel i såfall ment for de som har lyst å ta i bruk terminalen
<christoffer> malin, Härligt
<christoffer> Jag har funderat på att göra en videoguide om det faktiskt
<christoffer> https://vimeo.com/groups/videoguider
<christoffer> 6 filmer hittils
<malin> christoffer: ja, jeg kan ikke love at den blir oversatt med det første, men jeg kom på et nå, og det burde vært gjort. Jeg pratet med han som laget den orginale i alle fall og for han var det bare greit
<malin> en videoguide om terminalbruken? Ingen dum ide det
<malin> christoffer: fine vidoer. Sjekket ut en bare. Har litt trøbbel med flash nå med 11.2, prøvde en hack som virket litt, men så bare crasher flash, så ble å fjerne hackene for så å ta av hardwareakselerasjon igjen
<christoffer> "Sjekket ut en bare" ...vad betyder det?
<malin> at jeg bare har sett en av videoene, da jeg ble heftet med å dekativere nevnte hacks
<christoffer> jaha
<christoffer> jo
<christoffer> haft problem jag med ...med Flash
<malin> ja :S
<malin> jeg prøvde å fikse så jeg kunne ha hardware acelerasjonen på
<malin> virket vel en gang eller noe, også begynte flash bare å crashe
<malin> og da får jeg heller gjøre det tilbake som det var
<malin> på youtube kjører jeg html5 nå uansett
<malin> men syntes dette er dårlig av adobe
<jo-erlend> der var sommerbrygget satt! :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er tørst allerede. :)
<christoffer> :)
<RoyK> hehe
<malin> jo-erlend: tihi, du lager øl selv? :)
<jo-erlend> mhm
<malin> finnes jo ubuntu cola
<malin> kunne du ikke laga ubuntu øl?
<malin> (a)
<jo-erlend> jeg er litt bekymret nå, faktisk. Jeg brakk vispen, så jeg måtte ty til nødløsninger. Det behøver ikke alltid gå så bra.
<malin> så hva du brukte som visp i stedet ?
<jo-erlend> hehe, noe jeg fant i skuffen. Jeg vet ikke hva det heter. :>
<malin> :p
<malin> :)
<malin> går nok fint skal du se :)
<RoyK> malin: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3525
<hjd> Som en av de nevner, FreeBeer finnes jo allerede...
<malin> RoyK: så det finnes :)
<malin> :D
<malin> syntes jeg ser meg selv ute eller noe. Skal ha en Ubuntu-Øl jeg
<jo-erlend> ja, mener det var noen dansker som lagde et åpen-kildekode-øl i hvertfall.
<malin> også får man en sånn lilla øl eller noe
<malin> kult
<hjd> jo-erlend: jepp, nevnte FreeBeer. (http://freebeer.org/)
<jo-erlend> ah. De har skiftet navn på det ja.
<malin> hvor kan man laste ned det øllet? :p men artig at det tenkes slik om andre ting enn data
<malin> open source altså
<hjd> malin: nei, men du får <del>kildekoden</del> oppskriften :)
<hjd> så kan du <del>kompilere</del> brygge ditt eget.
<malin> hjd: som jeg tenkte
<malin> så ikke noe ferdig pakket?
<malin> må installere fra source
<malin> eller faktisk kompilere selv ja
<hjd> Det blir jo fort litt vanskelig å laste ned. For alt jeg vet kan det være mulig å bestille dog.
<malin> om det finnes, kan man vel høre med ultra om de finnes enda, eller meny eller noe om de kan ta det inn :)
<jo-erlend> malin, åpen kildekode kan heller ikke alltid lastes ned. OpenPGP måtte jo en gang i tiden kjøpes i bokform og skrives inn før du kunne kompilere det. :)
<malin> såpass
<jo-erlend> jepp. Amerikanske myndigheter mente at krypteringen var så sikker at det kvalifiserte som militært våpen. Derfor kunne han ikke eksportere det. Derimot kunne han trykke det i bokform. Da gikk det som ytringsfrihet.
<jo-erlend> veldig artig historie, det der.
<malin> lol
<malin> sier vel en del om kompetansenivået
<malin> i alle fall for få år siden
<jo-erlend> tja. Det var teknisk sett kvalifisert som militært våpen.
<jo-erlend> det var antakelig første gangen i historien at det oppsto en sånn konflikt. Ikke så rart at lovverket ikke var helt forberedt på det.
<hjd> Var det ikke en eller annen i USA som  bodde nær grensen og dro over til Canada for å skrive kode. Jeg husker ikke hva det var, men det var et eller annet krypertingrelatert prosjekt, så sålenge det var skrevet utenfor USA ble det ikke eksportert derfra. :p
<jo-erlend> vet ikke. De kunne godt ha laget en film om det der, synes jeg.
<malin> hehe :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg mener jo det. Den historien der er jo helt hollywood.
<hjd> Jeg klarer ikke huske hvor jeg leste det dog, så det er mulig det er urban legend versjonen av hvorfor OpenBSD er basert i Canada (http://www.openbsd.org/crypto.html#why)...
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> hjd: du skal ikke lenger tilbake enn på nittitallet at eksport av krypto over 56bit var regna som våpen
<RoyK> så det er ikke veldig hollywood, nei ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg mente det ikke på den måten at det er fantasi. Jeg mente det på den måten at historien er så sprø at det like gjerne kunne ha vært det. :)
<RoyK> ...og du skal ikke tilbake lenger enn til 1999 før det var *forbudt* med krypto i frankrike
<jo-erlend> det visste jeg ikke.
<RoyK> noe de åpna for etter at et universitet fikk masse krøll stælt etter passordsniffing av telnet...
<jo-erlend> hehe
<RoyK> sånn historiekunnskap er viktig ;)
<jo-erlend> enig i det.
<malin> den som glemmer historien må i verstefall gjennoppleve den
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> så, om du bruker facebook, så bruk SSL
<RoyK> f.eks.
<malin> kan noen prøve å reprodusere? bruke hud for å scanne i simple-scanner
<malin> dukker opp ikonet til hardware-driveres i stedet
<malin> og ikke scanner den
<malin> my bad, det virker, jeg bare valgte feil fra menyen, men ikonet er likevel rart
<jo-erlend> av og til, når jeg kompilerer programvare, så får jeg en sånn opplevelse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c
<jo-erlend> "it compiles... It compiles, it compiles!!! Oh, it compiles!"
<xt> kompilere programvare? bruker du gentoo/archlinux eller? :)
<jo-erlend> Vala! :)
<jo-erlend> hender at det sniker seg inn litt Python syntax og sånt innimellom, så det er på ingen måte garantert at det kompilerer. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: python er ganske stygge greier
 * RoyK har null respekt for et språk som bruker indentering i stedet for klammeparanteser
<xt> RoyK: du er sær :)
<RoyK> xt: hah - ikke mer enn nødvendig ;)
<xt> om du henger deg opp i ei så liten detalj så har det rabla for deg
 * RoyK tvinger xt til å kode FORTRAN77
<xt> du kan få lov å synes det er rart, eller unødvendig, eller plagsomt, men at det er "stygt"
<xt> kva er fordel med klammeparanteser liksom, hehe
<RoyK> xt: det er finere ;)
<xt> er jo verre med språk som krever semikolon…
<xt> RoyK: _det_ er subjektivt
<RoyK> xt: og hvilke adjektiver jeg bruker, er vel opp til meg :D
<RoyK> xt: *alt* er subjektivt
<RoyK> sånn rent bortsett fra matematiske konstanter og sånt, er alt subjektivt...
<jo-erlend> åh, jeg er veldig glad i Python.
<xt> RoyK: nei, alt er ikkje subjektivt. Det er feil.
<RoyK> så må jeg innrømme at jeg er glad i perl også, da, og perl er ikke alltid like vakkert det heller...
<RoyK> xt: der ser du - alt ser subjektivt - selv denne diskusjonen ;)
<xt> RoyK: men meiner du det med "null respekt" ?
<xt> eller er det bare trolling?
<RoyK> xt: en god porsjon trolling i den uttalelsen der ;)
<xt> RoyK: kan du slutte med det?
<RoyK> men at alt er subjektivt, er noe jeg står for
<jo-erlend> Genie er jo også et veldig lovende språk. :)
<xt> RoyK: er så bortkasta tid å prate med folk som bare sitter og troller..
<xt> og det er jo fint å holde ein kanal mest mogleg sakleg
<RoyK> xt: litt ironi må du da kunne tåle uten å kalle folk for troll
<xt> RoyK: det var ikkje ironi
<RoyK> neivel
<RoyK> flere subjektiviteter
<xt> hyperbole
<jo-erlend> hehe, folk er sensitive når det gjelder valg av språk, vet du! :)
<RoyK> mhm - selv om jeg valgte norsk ;)
<RoyK> xt: I all pedagogikk er det essensielt at pensum presenteres intelligibelt. Det er et elementært imperativ for alle pedagoger å unngå eksessiv anvendelse av idiomer med fremmed opprinnelse. I de fleste tilfeller eksisterer adekvate og relevante synonymer på norsk...
<xt> RoyK, ironi er definert, så det er ikkje subjektivt om du tar feil eller ei, er eg redd
<RoyK> xt: vel, "sannhet" er også definert, men det betyr ikke at det ikke er subjektivt - det er *stor* forskjell på hva folk legger i det
<xt> openbart.
<jo-erlend> xt, nå må du begynne å smile litt, ellers blir vi engstelige her :)
<RoyK> hehe
<xt> ser lite morsomt..
 * RoyK ser også svært lite morsomt i xts uttallelser...
<xt> då er me enige :)
<jo-erlend> det eneste problemet jeg har hatt med whitespace i Python, er at nbsp ikke tolkes som whitespace og det er en eller annen tastaturgreie som får meg til å skrive det veldig ofte.
<xt> nbsp?
<xt> har du tast som lagar det?
<RoyK> &nbsp;
<RoyK> i html
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg vet ikke helt hvilken.
<RoyK> shift+space, tror jeg
<RoyK> eller alt+space?
<jo-erlend> jeg har en følelse av at det skjer i forbindelse med firkantklammer.
<RoyK> nei, shift, tror jeg
<jo-erlend> det kan være det.
<jo-erlend> hehe, hvordan ser jeg forskjell? :)
<xt> få editoren din til å markere
<xt> blir ingen nbsp ved skift-mellomrom her
<geirha> Alt gr+space gir nbsp
<xt> Compose, space, space
<xt> foreslår wikipedia
<xt> geirha: ikkje hos meg
<geirha> Du kan skru det av i "keyboard layout"
<xt> ah, jo.
<xt> alt-gr space
<xt> ga 0xc2 0xa0
<jo-erlend> argh! Stemmer.
<jo-erlend> geirha, takker. Jeg husket det da du sa det.
<geirha> Hersens irriterende når man programmerer
<jo-erlend> noen som har adressen til den som har bestemt at det skal være sånn? :)
<xt> jo-erlend, vel, du står jo fritt til å skru det av
<xt> eller å slutte å klumse til på tastaturet ditt
<jo-erlend> det er forsåvidt greit nok at Python reagerer på det. Men jeg tror at Vala gjør det også.
<geirha> De fleste språk vil nok irritere seg over nbsp
<geirha> Pleide å treffe det med bash i alle fall, holder inne alt gr, skriver [[ etterfulgt av mellomrom. Av og til var alt gr inne ved mellomrommet, av og til ikke
 * xt leser om vala
<xt> jo-erlend: kvifor ikkje bare bruke c#?
<xt> det ligna jo veldig
 * xt leser FAQ
<xt> det står jo der!
<jo-erlend> likner veldig, men Vala kompilerer til C. Det er visse fordeler ved det.
<jo-erlend> og baserer seg på GObject, noe som jeg virkelig digger.
<geirha> slipper å bruke mono.
<jo-erlend> slipper å bruke VM i det hele tatt.
<xt> kan vel kompilere c# til C også, om det bare er ein preproc
<jo-erlend> nja. Kan du det og kjøre koden uten noen VM? Jeg mener... C# er jo GC?
<jo-erlend> men jeg er jo veldig glad i GObject uansett. Vala er kjempefint. :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-29
<RoyK> morgen
<SlimG> Noen som har lyst til å hjelpe meg med et ethernet link problem på Linux? -> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=199737
<SlimG> Problemet er at om jeg ikke har ethernet kabelen tilkoblet ved boot, får jeg ikke link etter boot når jeg kobler til ethernet kabelen
<SlimG> Med mindre jeg kjører "mii-tool --restart eth1" eller plugger ut og inn ethernet kabelen en ekstra gang
<SlimG> Problemet er når det er strømstans på både svitsjen den er koblet inn i (ProCurve) og OpenWRT boksen, så booter OpenWRT boksen raskere enn ProCurve, ergo er ikke link tilgjengelig når OpenWRT boksen booter
<SlimG> Jeg hadde håpt å få til dette uten workarounds som f.eks. forsinket boot
<pineappl1> Innevær i Oslo idag ja
<pineappl1> Kaldt og grått
 * pineappl1 står på plattform 10, Oslo S :-)
<Malinux> tihi.
<Malinux> ja, det er grått og kaldt
 * pineappl1 føler seg stalka :-P
<pineappl1> hehe :)
<pineappl1> Malinux: Er du i Oslo nå, isåfall i hvilket område? :-)
<pineappl1> 8,3ºC står det inne på toget
<Malinux> ja.
<Malinux> er oppe på Lutvann
<Malinux> i nærheten av Trosterud
<pineappl1> ok :) sa meg ikke så mye. google maps! /me er snart ved Holmlia
 * Mathias lives in a house, far, far, far, far away
<pineappl1> hehe 200 mil unna sivilisasjon?
<Mathias> føles som 200 lysår
<pineappl1> Mathias: Langt det! haha
<pineappl1> altså 189*10^12 mil
<pineappl1> Copy/paste funka dårlig i dennclienten
<Mathias> jau-ish
<pineappl1> Ja, det kommer vel ann på hva man regner som sivilisasjon da :-P
<Mathias> jeg har ikke funnet en by hvor alle kun bruker linux ellernor :s
<Mathias> skal vi slenge opp en base på dronning mauds land?
<pineappl1> ja, så du utvider søkefeltet til andre planeter?
<pineappl1> hehe
<Mathias> hehe :p
<Mathias> SETI@HOME vet du
<pineappl1> nei? :-P
<pineappl1> Hva mener du med det? :P Sitter på mobilen her :P
<Mathias> boinc-prosjekt
<Mathias> men tutes, stjernegåte og trøffelspising nå
<pineappl1> åja:P
<Malinux> pineappl1: oki. Trosterud er på linje 2 mot Ellingrud
<pineappl1> Malinux: NÃ¥ er ikke jeg veldig kjent i Oslo :-P
<pineappl1> Forhåpentlighvis blir det bedre :-P
<Malinux> det får vi håpe :)
<Malinux> du dro sikkert med buss, siden du skulle til Holmlia?
<pineappl1> Tog :)
<pineappl1> Skal til Mysen, også kjører jeg bil derfra og hjem
<pineappl1> Så bor ikke så veldig sentralt
<pineappl1> "Neste stasjon er Askim"
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> dette virket da i går, men ikke i dag da...
<Malinux> malin@malin-M15a:~$ sudo mount black-mamba@192.168.0.101:/raid/ekstern-disk/ /home/malin/black-mamba
<Malinux> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server black-mamba@192.168.0.101: Name or service not known
<Malinux> hm.. man skal bare ha med ip-en... :$
<pineappl1> Malinux: Er dette mouting av volum over ssh?
<pineappl1> mounting*
<RoyK> Malinux: du skal ikke angi bruker med nfs
<pineappl1> RoyK: altså ssh, har aldri hatt behovet for å mounte over ssh, må være kjekt om man har filene et annet sted :)
<RoyK> nfs bruker enten autentisering av ip-adresse eller kerberos. det vanligste for småsystemer er å autentisere på ip i /etc/exports
<RoyK> pineappl1: sshfs, da...
<pineappl1> okidok
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, det jeg plutselig fant ut :S
<Malinux> pineappl1: det er nfs
<Malinux> men ikke lett å alltid huske merker jeg. om jeg skal bruke bruker eller ikke
<RoyK> tror du har gjort feil der før også, ja :)
<pineappl1> Lag et notat med syntax og/eller lag et alias? :P
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, det har jeg definitivt gjort... Tror jeg nesten heiv pc-en ut vinduet eller noe også
<RoyK> det hjelper som regel ganske lite :P
<pineappl1> Bærbar? Kjøp sikkerhetslenke! Hvertfall hvis det ikke er i første etasje. HMS!
<Malinux> ja, det er nok lurt, men da forsvinner jeg med pc-en ut vinduet
<pineappl1> Fest lenken til en annens fot da? :P
<Malinux> ja :D
<Malinux> ^^
<pineappl1> Malinux: Bruker du Unity? Var det ikke snakk om at man kunne sniffe hva man søkte etter, ettersom den automatisk gjorde websøk?
<Malinux> bruker unity, men hm, mulig, men ser ikke ut som den gjør noen websøk mer. kanskje jeg har deaktivert det et sted. jeg kan ikke huske
<Malinux> hvordan kan man sette opp torrentrafikken når det er 2 stk på samme nett som laster både opp og ned.
<Malinux> degt er 25Mbit ned og 5Mbit opp
<Malinux> laster torrenten ned med bare 400Kilobytes ish, så klarer man ikke gå på youtube eller noe med en annen maskin igjen
<SlimG> Malinux: Om mulig kan du øke prioriteten på HTTP pakker i ruteren dere står bak
<RoyK> torrent er jo normalt http det også
<Malinux> do'h
<SlimG> GÃ¥r den ikke tradisjonelt sett over andre porter enn 80?
<Malinux> jo...
<RoyK> men opplasting bør ikke gjøre noe for nedlasting - DSL skal i utgangspunktet være full duplex og da er opp- og nedlasting på forskjellige frekvenser og dermed uavhengige
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men hvordan kan man da løse det?
<Malinux> nå lagger det jo
<Malinux> laster ned med ca 500-600 KB/s
<SlimG> RoyK: Er ikke DSL half-duplex siden den vanligvis går over et kopperpar?
<RoyK> SlimG: nei, "send" går over et annet, og smalere frekvensbånd enn "receive"
<SlimG> ah, da lærte jeg noe :)
<Malinux> og da er det ikke noe jeg kan gjøre ?
<SlimG> Malinux: Du kan forsøke å justere ned hastighetene i torrentklientene til du finner et kompromiss du kan leve med. Du kan også øke prioriteten på port 80 i ruteren din
<Malinux> men hvordan øker man prioriteten på port 80 ?
<Malinux> det er forøvrig to stk. som bruker torrent på samme nettet her også
<Malinux> og setter jeg i gang og laster ned, så får hun lavere fart og visa vers
<Malinux> det er snakk om betydelig lav fart
<Mathias> Malinux: arp-dos jævelen da :P
<Malinux> jeg har satt min til å ikke bruke mer enn maks 1000KB/s
<Malinux> arp-dos ?
<Mathias> bare å sette gatewayen til noe som ikke eksisterer
<Malinux> kan du ta det med teskje?
 * Mathias henter en teskje
<Malinux> takk :D
<SlimG> Det Mathias snakker om er å hindre internet-tilgang helt for den andre PCen som bruker torrent
<Mathias> superstraff vet du :P
<Malinux> Mathias: tror ikke besteveninna mi blir blidere av det...
<Mathias> http://hakipedia.com/index.php/ARP_Poisoning forklarer det greit nok
<Malinux> dessuten er det jo hennes nett
<Mathias> Malinux: joooda
<Mathias> du kan vel også cappe nettet hennes da :P
<Malinux> Mathias: kan du ikke foreslå noe som virker for begge?
<Mathias> kan dere ikke bli enige om å sette opp schedule på torrentene?
<Mathias> så dere har "full" guffe annenhver time ellernoe?
<Malinux> Mathias: jeg satte opp schedule så den bare skal kjøre om natta
<Malinux> kanskje like greit, men dustete og ikke en egentig løsning, men mer en workaround kanskje
<Mathias> eller at dere blir enige om en cap på linje ÷ antall folk - et par prosent av linja
<Malinux> dust..... :p
<Mathias> men jeg er jo bortskjemt med en 45 mbit linje for meg selv ^^
<Malinux> men her er det jo ganske grei linje og det er vel i routeren problemet er antar jeg
<Malinux> evt. i hodet til Malin
<Mathias> hvilken router har dere?
<Malinux> D-link Dir-655
<Mathias> DET er problemet
<Mathias> sky d-link som jensen, sky jensen som svartedøden^10
<Malinux> hvilken router skal hun velge?
<Malinux> noe som støtter open-WRT kanskje?
<RoyK> openwrt er stas
<Mathias> openwrt/dd-wrt/tomato er fine saker ja
<Mathias> gir ordentlig liv i routerne
<Mathias> men asus sine skal vel være fine
<Mathias> men noen fra buffalo(?) har ddwrt pre-installert
<Malinux> så asus driver med routere også
<Malinux> ddwrt preinstallert høres jo fancy ut :D
<RoyK> asus driver vel med det meste, som så mange andre :P
<Mathias> et par fra netgear er brukbare, men det er litt sånn "prøv-og-feil"-opplegg
<RoyK> jeg har brukt mye fra netgear uten spesielle problemer
<RoyK> men ikke alt støtter ddwrt
<Mathias> RoyK: har møtt på svitsjer fra netgear som monger totalt, unmanaged svitsjer altså
<Mathias> skulle vært forbudt å lage sånt skrap og slenge en høy prislapp på den i forhold til verdien
<Malinux> men det er kanskje en grunn til at d-linken er levert med egen bryter på ledningen....
<Mathias> trengs ikke
<Mathias> den krasjer jo annenhvert minutt :P
<Malinux> :p
<Malinux> så raskt er det ikke, men det er relativt ofte her :S
<Malinux> hm....
 * RoyK synes alle svitsjer burde være styrbare
<Malinux> da har man fått prioritert trafikk på port 80
<IvarB> artig vær her i dag
<IvarB> hagl så full sol
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/zMrgbWCy dårlig eller brukbart? (går gjennom 2 routere og 60 meter kabel)
 * Malinux regner med at typen til dama blir veldig fornøyd med at jeg har omprioritert trafikken her... :S
<Malinux> eh.
<Malinux> typen til veninna
<Malinux> lol
<Mathias> hahaha
<Malinux> men hun er jo dama til typen
<Malinux> den setningen ble veldig feil :p
<Malinux> altså er hun dama til typen sin
 * Mathias loller litt :)
<Malinux> hihi
<RoyK> google glass skal visst lanseres i Q1 2014 - sikkert ikke bare jeg som vil ha :)
<Mathias> ølglass? :P
<Mathias> tror jeg skal spise meg ihjel på trøfler
<geirha> Da må du være temmelig rik
<Mathias> sjokoladetrøfler altså
<Mathias> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<IvarB> helt sikkert ikke trøfler i dem
<Mathias> nei, men smaker sinnsykt godt
<geirha> Sikkert ikke femsifret kilopris heller
<Mathias> men om noen hadde spandert hadde jeg spist om kapp med meg selv :P
<Mathias> kan du si hvor mange sifre du har klart å tygge :P
<Malinux> ser ut som at når serveren min laster ned torrents, så går det utover vanlig nettrafikk for andre maskiner
<Malinux> selv om jeg altså har satt port 80 til førstepri og  torrentporten har fått laveste prioritet
<loldog> Malinux: det som vanligvis hjelper er aa sette upload til 80% av baandbredden ut
<Mathias> Malinux: kan du gi meg "nøyaktige" tall? linje ut/inn, torrent ut/inn-grenser
<loldog> Hvis man sitter paa en bedriten telenorlinje med 64KB/s opp saa vil torrent veldig lett kunne sla ut hele linjen
<Malinux> transmission-daemon settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616076/
<Malinux> er canal digital
<Malinux> som jo eies av stjelenor
<Mathias> s/telenor/stjelesvindleplyndreoghor/g
<loldog> Malinux: Har du 1mbps i opplastingshastighet?
<loldog> Hvis du har lite upload saa ville jeg heller kjort torrentene paa en $5 VPS
<loldog> Det vil gaa fortere (du kan laste ned mens du spiller av filen naar du laster ned filen fra begynnelsen)
<loldog> Og det vil ikke bruke noe av opplastingshastigheten din
<Malinux> loldog: nei, det er 25/5 og i følge speedtest.net så er det 24.76/4.99
<Malinux> en $5 VPS ? hva er det?
<loldog> En vps som koster $5 i maneden
<loldog> jeg bruker digitalocean
<loldog> Malinux: btw, du burde kanskje endre rpc passord
<Malinux> eh.. oi
<Malinux> så det er nok med den tallkoden til å knekke?
<Mathias> sikkert :P
<loldog> Malinux: Jeg er litt usikker paa hvilken hash det er, svaret mitt vil vaere kanskje
<Malinux> ok
 * Mathias knekker
<loldog> Malinux: Lurer paa om det er sha256, isaafall er det umulig-ish aa knekke et godt passord
<loldog> for kort til sha256, for lang til md5...
<Malinux> ah, ok
<Malinux> malin blir vekke litt
<Mathias> nautilus kuker litt
<Mathias> når jeg har launcheren låst i launcher-baren og har et vindu åpent som ikke er i ~ så åpner den et nytt vindu
<loldog> Min nautilus krasjer naar jeg drar filer
<loldog> Ugh, ubuntu lagde swap til meg
<Mathias> ok.... wtf? fant et hår voksende ut fra fotsålen
<loldog> æøå
<loldog> Kan dere se dem?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> gitt opp å gjeninnføre ASCII? ;)
 * RoyK sykla fra songsvann til grefsen i dag via gamle anker vei, og kan i hvert fall konstatere at det er *vått* oppi der
<loldog> RoyK: Jeg kan ikke se deres, men det er vel greit at dere kan se min æøå
<RoyK> æøå?
<loldog> Nå må jeg bare finne intel drivere
<RoyK> har du satt opp med unicode eller latin1?
<Malinux> loldog: men instillingene ellers? hvorda var de? altså i settings.json til transmission-daemon?
<RoyK> loldog: en vps til $5 i måneden? spekka hvordan?
<RoyK> test
<RoyK> hm... irssi logger av en eller annen grunn ikke lenger
<loldog> 20GB, 1 cpu kjerne og noe ram
<loldog> 512mb ram
<loldog> et par tb bandwith
<RoyK> det er *ikke* ille
<loldog> Malinux: prøv å halvere opplastingshastigheten?
<RoyK> loldog: opplasting bør ikke han noe med nedlasting å gjøre på dsl - er jo fullduplex
<loldog> RoyK: De har litt dårligere nettverk enn linode, men den funker bra til irc og småoppgaver
<RoyK> url?
<loldog> RoyK: Hvis du tar hele opplastingshastigheten vil de andre kunne få problemer med å laste sider for den opprinelige requesten blir droppet
<RoyK> sant, men da er ikke problemet at du "tar all båndbredden", men at ruteren bufrer ihjel linja
<loldog> RoyK: https://www.digitalocean.com/
<RoyK> sånt kan fikses fint med "tc qdisc (noe)" på en linux-ruter som dd-wrt eller tilsvarende
<RoyK> sett opp en kødisiplin som gjør at ting ikke bufres - buffering går *veldig* ut på deling av båndbredde
<RoyK> egentlig noe forbanna tull, selv om det hjelper litt om du har ei fillete linje og bare du sitter på den
<loldog> NÃ¥r noen sliter med det gir jeg de bare tilgang til en seedbox
<loldog> RoyK: finnes det noen "installer-intel+ati-drivere-for-idioter" program i 13.04?
<RoyK> hva slags drivere?
<RoyK> skjermkort?
<loldog> Ati HD7730M og intel integrert
<geirha> Malinux: Du bør begrense opplastingshastigheten
<loldog> geirha: Har ikke jeg sakt det fjorten ganger allerede? :P
<geirha> hadde visst kommet borti page up
<Mathias> geirha: du er ikke den eneste
<loldog> Skulle ønske grafikk ikke var så vannskelig
<loldog> jeg skulle også gjerne hatt mulighet til å bytte mens maskinen er på
<Malinux> geirha: ok. til 500? 250 ?
<Malinux> har prøvd begge de og begge gjør ting til suppe
<loldog> Malinux: prøv 50
<Malinux> oki :)
<Malinux> på upload?
<loldog> ja
<Malinux> okk. prver, så får jeg se om det er noen som klager på tregt nett :)
<loldog> amdccle vil ikke kjøre
<loldog> Malinux: Hvis jeg hadde 4 i familien hadde jeg bedt om 100mbit
<Mathias> om jeg hadde måtte dele linje hadde jeg bedt om 500 mbit :P
<Malinux> oki, det kan være hu fikser seg 70/10 i stedet
<Malinux> eler blir det kanskje bare 70/5 aner ikke
<Malinux> canal digital lissom
<loldog> 100mbit == 100/100
<Mathias> Malinux: og muligens ha et lite routerbytte
<loldog> faen
<RoyK> Malinux: stemmer for ruterbytte - finn noe med dd-wrt eller tilsvarende, så kan du sette opp en kødisiplin som forhåpentligvis fjerner problemet
<geirha> flytte inn på studentby, da får du 100/100 eller 1000/1000 :)
 * RoyK har 60Mbps symmetrisk og trives med det :)
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, og kanskje han fyren til veninna liker meg bedre også...
<RoyK> Malinux: hehe
<RoyK> Malinux: jeg har en dd-wrt-ruter du kan låne
<RoyK> ferdig installert - netgear-noe
<Malinux> han likte meg visst ikke fordi jeg visstnok skal ha gjort inntrykk av at jeg kunne mer it enn jeg kunne eller noe. Jeg kan ikke så mye, men men
<RoyK> 802.11n, tror jeg
<Malinux> hm.. det kan friste,
<Malinux> oi oi
<Malinux> men er det 150 eller 300 ?
<RoyK> husker ikke
<RoyK> vent litt - skal sjekke modell
<Malinux> oki :)
<Malinux> må uansett fikse en ny router når jeg finner mitt eget sted en eller annen gang, da blir det noe wrt-støtta
<RoyK> netgear WNDR3300
<RoyK> vet ikke helt hvor strømforsyninga er, men den skal ha 12V 1,5A (dvs 1,5A eller mer)
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> veninna mi spør. Hvilken router er den beste man kan kjøpe og hva koster den?
<Malinux> hm, det står da N300 altså 300 :D
<loldog> Hvordan endrer jeg IP i ubuntu? sånn at jeg kan logge inn på ruteren
<Malinux> lag en wired connection
<Malinux> og definer ip-en manuelt der
<RoyK> loldog: /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK> dvs enten det eller network-manager
<RoyK> men jeg pleier å bruke førstnevnte siden network-manager i hvert fall tidligere ikke satte ip før noen logga inn på boksen
<RoyK> funker dårlig om man skal ha tilgang fra utsida etter en reboot :P
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det er vel en innstilling for det i NM. "Bruk tilkoblingen for alle brukere" eller noe sånt. Ellers er det riktig som du sier, at du må logge inn først.
<Malinux> RoyK: wndr3300 virker da som noe man kan bruke midlertidig... :)
<RoyK> må bare se om jeg finner strømforsyninga
<RoyK> eller har du kanskje noe liggende?
<jo-erlend> "Tilgjengelig for alle brukere", heter det.
<loldog> DIR-600 rev b5, finner jeg dd-wrt for den?
<RoyK> mener jeg brukte det sist jeg satte opp noe, men adressen ble ikke satt før jeg logga inn
<RoyK> loldog: første treff på gugel http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/DIR-600
<loldog> RoyK: web guien skal endre seg når det funker, right?
<RoyK> ja, du får helt ny gui
<RoyK> mye finere :)
<loldog> Bah, ser ut som den støtter Rev B1/B2 men ikke rev5
<jo-erlend> finnes det noen god grunn til at apt ikke skulle kunne benytte seg av bit torrent for distribusjon?
<Malinux> godt spørsmål
<loldog> jo-erlend: Jeg har tenkt på det samme
<RoyK> loldog: kan jo hende dokumentasjonen ikke er helt oppdatert - prøve #dd-wrt
<Malinux> jeg har tenkt på hvorfor man ikke kan gjøre det samme med nettsider
<loldog> Først tenkte jeg hadde noe med sikkerhet å gjøre
<jo-erlend> Malinux, det kan man jo hvis man vil.
<RoyK> loldog: burde funke fint så lenge pakkene er signerte
<loldog> jo-erlend: Med local peer-exchange ville man jo kunne spart masse båndbredde
<Malinux> jo-erlend: kan man? i såfall er det jo genialt. jo flere som besøker et nettsted jo bedre kapasitet får de....
<jo-erlend> Malinux,  problemet er med dynamisk innhold. Men hvis man baserer det på noe sånt som CouchDB, ville man også kunne desentralisere databasen i mange tilfeller. Men det er endel ting som er veldig vanskelig å få til.
<loldog> Lagrer ikke apt originalpakkene du laster ned i en stund?
<jo-erlend> jo.
<loldog> da kunne de jo deles på lokalnettverket, så slipper man å laste ned pakker gørrsakte fra dårlige mirror. Etter at ubuntu ble populær synes jeg mirrorene har blitt trege
<jo-erlend> loldog, UIO sitt speil er ikke treigt. :)
<jo-erlend> spør Berge. :)
<loldog> og bittorrent velger jo automatisk peers som er i nærheten og som har bra konektivitet til deg
<loldog> jo-erlend: Var bedre når jeg hadde linje fra USIT
<RoyK> loldog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<loldog> RoyK: krever litt mye konfigurasjon
<jo-erlend> jeg har brukt apt-cacher her nokså lenge. Det er veldig fint når man har flere maskiner. Men jeg forestiller meg at det kunne ha vært bruksområder for en apt-bt-ting også.
<RoyK> det lærer du bare av :)
<loldog> Med mindre jeg lager min egen ubuntu iso så virker det ikke så mye enklere
<loldog> Skulle gjerne hatt en som valgte norsk alt som default, og valgte et fornuftig mirror
<jo-erlend> i mange områder har de veldig bra lokale- og regionale nettverk, men veldig dårlig uplink. Der kunne bit torrent være til stor nytte.
<jo-erlend> loldog, hva mente du med det iso-greiene?
<jo-erlend> loldog, tror Ubuntu velger UIO som speil automatisk når du sier at du er i Norge?
<loldog> jo-erlend: Jeg liker ikke spørsmålene til installasjonssaken
<jo-erlend> ok?
<loldog> http://no.archive.ubuntu.com
<jo-erlend> mhm, det er vel UIO?
<jo-erlend> irriterende med det speilet er at det ofte er nokså utdatert. Særlig under utvikling.
<RoyK> no.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for mirror.trivini.no.
<loldog> jo-erlend: Alle maskinene jeg installerer er norsk, jeg kunne gjerne hatt den velge automatisk
<RoyK> loldog: du har jo unattended install
<jo-erlend> hmm. Kanskje det kunne ha vært kult å ha en mulighet for å taste inn en URL for å slippe spørsmål når du installerer mange like maskiner?
<RoyK> Malinux: hva sier http://www.bredbandskollen.se/ om båndbredden din?
<loldog> RoyK: Jeg er redd for at den skal tulle med harddiskene mine
<RoyK> trodde du skulle installere på nye maskiner...
<loldog> Installerer mest på de samme gamle
<RoyK> hvorfor reinstallerer du så ofte?
<loldog> Harddiskene dør, eller noe slutter å funke
<loldog> NÃ¥ var det md og annet tull som gjor boot treeeeegt
<jo-erlend> Malinux, problemet med å bruke bit torrent _på_ hjemmesider, er begrensning i lagringsplass. Du får vel bare 64MB, såvidt jeg husker. Det er jo ganske mye for tekst og bilder, men for video er det relativt håpløst. Man _kunne_ ha laget noe sånt og det hadde vært kult, men sikkerhet er jo også en faktor.
<Malinux> RoyK: 24.82/4.96
<jo-erlend> det er ikke sikkert at du ville ønske at JavaScript på et nettsted ville kunne iverksette for mange tilfeldige tilkoblinger for så å bruke innholdet lokalt.
<RoyK> Malinux: burde jo holde ei stund...
<Malinux> RoyK: ja...
<Malinux> det erm ye som burde funke osv, men realiteten er at ting ble ganske jamma her i sted
<RoyK> telenor/canal digital overbooker jo 10x, minst, som alle andre, så du får nok aldri hele båndbredden med mindre klokka er halv tre natt til mandag :P
<loldog> Nå har jeg ødelagt gpu installasjon
<loldog> amdcccle installert med amd sine pakker, og da vil ikke apt fjerne dem
<RoyK> loldog: da er det bare å konfe opp X manuelt :D http://xkcd.com/963/
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, men det er noe galt når man bruker 500KB/s ish og den andre også gjør det og man bruker nesten 1megabyte og alt bare struper seg til tross for at man har begrensning på opplasten
<loldog> RoyK: den er ganske representativ for hva jeg synes om xorg
<Malinux> jo-erlend: oki
<RoyK> Malinux: ja, det kalles buffering, det er en buffer på ruteren som fylles opp sånn at ruteren kan mette linja best mulig. funker fint om det er én person på linja, men helt ubrukelig når linja deles. tc qdisc ... kan sette kødisiplin til å unngå slik unødvendig buffering
<RoyK> men da trenger du en linux-ruter
<Malinux> mulig....
<RoyK> tro meg - det hjelper
<Malinux> jeg har i alle fall satt opp trafikkprioritering nå, og det virker som ting går noe bedre
<jo-erlend> RoyK, lurer på om ISPene overbooker båndbredden mindre enn bankene overbooker utlån. :)
<loldog> NÃ¥ har jeg vel tre versjoner av fglrx driveren, og likevel funker det ikke
<jo-erlend> loldog, hehe, flere versjoner av en driver skulle redusere sjansen for at det ikke funka? :)
<Mathias> fancy, y-ppa-manager :D
<Mathias> slipper jeg å tråle gjennom alle ppa'ene :P
<loldog> jo-erlend: Når den første ikke funket gikk jeg over til neste versjon, og så igjen
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hehe
<Mathias> tror jeg trenger fler AP'er i huset
<RoyK> finn noe som støtter roaming
<RoyK> type, kanskje dd-wrt? ;)
<jo-erlend> btrfs er fremdeles veldig treigt på harddisk, stemmer det?
<Mathias> RoyK: trengs ikke, de aller fleste klienter har vett nok :P
<Mathias> har 2 AP'er i huset selvom 1 dekker halve feltet
<RoyK> litt mer sexy med roaming, da ;)
<loldog> ugh, hvorfor venter ubuntu opptill 60 sekunder på nettverksoppsett?
<Mathias> så den er sikker på at du ikke har slurvet
<jo-erlend> loldog, installerer du med alternate?
<Mathias> oooo, shutdown-dialogen er sexy
<loldog> jo-erlend: nei, dette er påå serveren min
<loldog> RoyK: satt du et root passord på boksen min? jeg har glemt login, lol
<RoyK> loldog: hehe
<jo-erlend> har du passord på root?
<RoyK> loldog: jeg har ikke satt et rotpassord - boot til single
<loldog> jo-erlend: tydeligvis ikke
<jo-erlend> skal vel helst ikke ha det.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: funker fint om man er litt paranoid - kanskje bare skru av root-login i sshd_config
<RoyK> men igjen - har du fysisk tilgang til maskinen, så kommer du nok inn med mindre alt er kryptert
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte reduserer det paranoia?
<RoyK> du slipper at noen kan komme inn enkelt ved å boote til single
<jo-erlend> fysisk tilgang er jo game over.
<RoyK> men igjen - om vedkommende har en minnepinne som er bootbar, så er du jo ute og kjøre med en gang
<RoyK> ja, med mindre alt er kryptert
<loldog> passwd funker ikke
<jo-erlend> nja... Jeg ville si at det var ganske game over uansett.
<RoyK> det blir vel litt å male faen på veggen
<RoyK> er ting krypta, så får ikke folk tilgang
<jo-erlend> jo, når de dekrypteres.
<RoyK> de kan jo ødelegge ting, men om datasikkerhet er temaet, så er det sikkert
<jo-erlend> relativt sikkert.
<jo-erlend> men da må du jo også ha tenkt over ting som firewire.
<loldog> passwd nekter aa endre passord
<RoyK> jo-erlend: alt er relativt, men hvordan vil du knekke et passord på 20+ tegn med AES256 som nøkkel? firewire-feilen er fiksa for flere år siden i linux-kjerna
<RoyK> loldog: passwd <bruker>?
<RoyK> rart om den ikke virker...
<jo-erlend> jeg tenker litt sånn at hvis jeg skal beskytte meg mot noen som har fiendtlige hensikter, så slipper jeg dem ikke inn i elektronikken min.
<RoyK> nei, men en laptop kan jo bli stjålet
<RoyK> osv
<jo-erlend> jaja, det er klart. Jeg prøver ikke å argumentere mot kryptering. :)
<RoyK> om du har noe å skjule for onkel og de kommer innom på befaring, så spør de jo ikke om lov
<loldog> token manipulation error
<jo-erlend> heh, hvis jeg var av den typen, ville jeg vel neppe vært i besittelse av maskinvaren selv engang.
<RoyK> loldog: ok, lag en ny bruker på en annen boks, passwd <bruker>, klipp ut hashen fra /etc/shadow og lim inn på maskina
<RoyK> kanskje litt vanskelig med klipp og lim i single, menmen...
<Malinux> loldog: var det du som foreslo 50KB/s opp? det ser da ut til å fungere enn så lenge i alle fall
<loldog> Malinux: det var meg
<Malinux> loldog: det jeg mente å huske ;)
<RoyK> loldog: har bare sett den feilmeldinga på systemer med annen autentisering enn filer (passwd/shadow etc)
<RoyK> loldog: dvs - eh
<RoyK> når du booter i single, så er rota montert read-only
<RoyK> mount -o remount,ro /
<loldog> ro == read only?
<RoyK> mount -o remount,rw /
<RoyK> bedre
<loldog> der funket det
<loldog> Jeg prøver å kjøle ned disken min litt, hvis det ikke funker vet jeg ikke helt hva jeg bør prøve
<loldog> skriptet fant ingenting
<RoyK> kjøling av disk betyr lite i dag
<RoyK> men om du har bitcoins på den, så bør nok gjenoppretting funke - koster litt, men du får jo endel tilbake om du får 150k ut av den
<loldog> mulig, men en liten pause kan ikke skade
<RoyK> tror ikke det gjør noe bedre :P
<loldog> men jeg stikker ned på pubben og tar meg en pils
<loldog> RoyK: kanskje har jeg flaks :P
<RoyK> jau
<loldog> 59gb er vel en hel platter som ikke funker?
<RoyK> mulig, men tror ikke jeg har sett ei hel plate feile
<RoyK> virker uansett litt rart - feil oppstår normalt jevnt over disken eller på enkelte områder
<loldog> og fryseren min er veldig kald, den fryser vodka
<RoyK> hvor er den pøbben på kringsjå?
<Mathias> helvette da
<Mathias> HELVETTE sier jeg
<Mathias> raring driver å locker alt jeg flytter rundt på i launcheren
<Mathias> ender jo opp med 40 ting i den da
<RoyK> kan du ikke bare fjerne dem?
<Mathias> jo
<Mathias> men hvis jeg skal flytte rundt på noe MIDLERTIDIG betyr det jo ikke at jeg har lyst til å låse de til launcheren
<Mathias> har drawere til det
<Mathias> rart
<Mathias> maskinen klarte ikke komme seg opp igjen etter at skjermspareren aktiverte
<RoyK> du får installere windoze :P
<Mathias> IKKE FAEN
<RoyK> ;)
<Mathias> ok.....? maskinen har sluttet å bruke swapen
<IvarB> natta folkens
<Mathias> rofl, stygge fstab
<Mathias> natta IvarB
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-30
<RoyK> fryseknepet kommer fra tidligere, da diskene ikke hadde kontakthoder, men hoder som svevde noen mikrometer over platene. for å unngå skade på platene ved eventuell kontakt, ble det brukt et tynt vokslag på skivene.
<RoyK> men om disken da gikk varm og så stoppa og ble kald, kunne du få "stiction", at hodene ble sittende fast i størkna voks. da funka det med fryser og så et forsiktig klask på sida av disken for å riste løs hodene
<RoyK> men det funker ikke i dag... og uansett - disken din spinner jo allerede
<Malinux> er problemet at den ikke vil lese fra disken?
<Malinux> hørt om disken som var analfabet, den kunne ikke lese og skrive :p
<Mathias> :p
<Malinux> tørrevitser.com :p
<Malinux> og nei, det er ingen faktisk adresse.....
<RoyK> æøå i .com-domener funker heller dårlig :P
<Mathias> :p
<Malinux> tja, rødt.no har da :)
<Malinux> men er vel i grunn enig at det er en mindre dårlig idè
<RoyK> det er bare noen toppdomener som tillater annet enn [a-z0-9\-]
<Malinux> oki
<Mathias> snart må jeg vel ta en macgyver og lage en hagle med en høyttaler, gaffateip og 4 tannpirkere
<IvarB> skikkelig boomblaster eh? :P
<Mathias> hufsa skal skytes
<Mathias> udyret kom opp fra kristiansand idag :/
<IvarB> ?
<Mathias> aka mamma
<Malinux> Mathias er glad i mamma skjønner jeg....
<Mathias> ekstremt
<IvarB> lol
<loldog> Mathias: Lag en drone med hagle
<Malinux> er det tilfeldig at du bor langt oppi Finnmark og moren din i Kristiansand ?
<loldog> Blir tran dårlig av å stå ute en stund?
<IvarB> ute?
<loldog> PÃ¥ stuebordet
<loldog> Det står den skal obevares kjørlig max tre månder
<Mathias> Malinux: bodde*
<Mathias> hun flytter opp igjen
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> trodde hu kom på besøk eller noe jeg
<Mathias> tror jeg flytter til oslo, så det er minst 200 mil unna henne
<Malinux> kult (at du flytter til Oslo altså)
<Mathias> legg merke til "tror"
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> rettelse:
<Malinux> kult (at du tror du flytter til Oslo altså)
<Mathias> :p
<Mathias> må jo uansett flytte sør hvis jeg skal jobbe innen it (utenom å være windustsupport eller sitte å rense laptoper dag inn og dag ut)
<loldog> Windows er ok å supportere
<loldog> Måtte ha lært meg windows 7 og vista da
<IvarB> hva er galt med mora di Mathias ?
<IvarB> eller, hvorfor hater du henne?
<Mathias> loldog: windows er ikke så ekstremt kuk, er folkene foran skjermen
<Mathias> IvarB: det er litt vel mye å ta her og jeg er på telefon. kan ta det på msg senere (halvtime-ish)
<IvarB> ok
<Mathias> pluss at jeg ikke trenger at log-boten hiver det ut på nett
<Mathias> noen her som vet hvordan selgerne hos unicall tjener penger?
<Mathias> skal ta hevn :p
<loldog> Ved å selge?
<Mathias> om de tjener på hvor lenge samtalen varer eller per vellykket terroroppdrag
<IvarB> er nok en kombinasjon av timelønn og prestasjonslønn tenker jeg
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> skal jeg spille windows neste gang de ringer
<IvarB> du kan reservere deg mot diverse reklame/spam via brreg.no
<IvarB> og du har lov å si i fra til de som ringer at de ikke skal ringe igjen
<Mathias> jeg er det
<IvarB> da sier du det
<Mathias> men skal sløse så mye tid jeg kan for telefonselgeren
<sigurdga> gjelder dessverre ikke om man har enkeltmannsforetak
<IvarB> da sløser du din egen også ;)
<Mathias> IvarB: worth it
<IvarB> du har for mye fritid :P
<Mathias> jobber du som telefonselger fortjener du det
<IvarB> dem er vandt til det
<Mathias> jeg har 28 timer fritid per døgn
<RoyK> hrmf - installerer en centos-vm her for å ta over for en stupgammal centos-installasjon og den bare henger :(
<RoyK> det er mye fint med OS X, jeg liker det, det er stabilt, det meste av gnu-ting bare virker, resten virker generelt veldig fint, men når jeg får beskjed om "ny oppdatering - vil du installere og restarte?" og det viser seg at det bare er safari som skal oppdateres, ja da blir jeg litt sutrete
<RoyK> reboot etter oppdatering av en nettleser, liksom?
<IvarB> må putte det skikkelig inn i alle skap og skuffer vettu
<Mathias> RoyK: apple har tatt fra explorer.exe
<RoyK> Mathias: eventuelt har de gjort de samme feilene - tviler *veldig* på at det er kode fra explorer i safari
<Mathias> altså, samme feilen
<Mathias> trenge å restøvle hele boksen vet du
<Mathias> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=779984 haha, den så litt kul ut :P
<RoyK> tja - men hva med kjølinga
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> tviler på luftflyten ja, men den ser fortsatt kul ut :P
<RoyK> om den er bygd inn i glassbur, så sikkert fint, men å ha noe stående åpent på den måten kommer jo til å gå rimelig varmt
<mariusko> loldog: forskjellen er om man trenger flaks for at ting fungerer eller om man vet på forhånd at ting fungerer. Og brekker ting så settes det pri. på å fikse støtten for sertifisert hardware. Og så fungerer vel supporten bedre, de kan ikke bare si at hardwaren ikke fungerer fordi den ikke er sertifisert.
<mariusko> Har slitt endel med min gamle laptop med bugs som ikke har vært mulig å få rettet
<loldog> jau, uburntu burde skrive alle driverene selv
<loldog> mmn jeg sitter midt på ryes plass å drikker så jeg må være klar til å rømme fra oslos finest
<RoyK> loldog: linuxfolket skriver alt de kan av drivere selv, men det er maskinvareprodusenter som nekter å frigi detaljer om driten de lager
<RoyK> loldog: og da blir det litt vanskelig å lage drivere
<RoyK> da blir det reverse engineering og halvgode løsninger
<Malinux> natta
<Mathias> natta Malinux :)
<Malinux> natta Mathias :) og alle sammen :) <3
<RoyK> Malinux: natti ;)
<pineappl1> Hvorfor? http://www.itavisen.no/nyheter/ny-ndsverklov-vedtatt-60271
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-01
<RoyK> pineappl1: ja, de tror at verden blir bedre
<pineappl1> Så stille det er på natta
<pineappl1> om**
<Mathias> pffsj
<Mathias> LIES
<pineappl1> Mathias: PÃ¥ denne planeten
<Mathias> åhhhh
<pineappl1> :L
<pineappl1> Mathias: sup? koder?
<Mathias> glor på SGU, chatter og prøver meg på CSA-knekking :P
<pineappl1> google sier meg, prøver du å skaffe deg gratis kanaler? :P
<Mathias> ikke jeg, og ikke gratis kanaler
<Mathias> en venn av meg som har lyst til å se på tv på maskinen sin :p
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje jeg skal kjøpe en ups
<Mathias> men, god natt!
<pineappl1> ups - de leverer pakker også? :P
<pineappl1> natta
<Mathias> (sak som forhindrer at du roper ut "HÆLVETTE" da strømmen går)
<pineappl1> Skjønte det :P
<pineappl1> Nææ, Windows boksen min fikk bsod!
<Mathias> surprise
<IvarB> morn
<IvarB> er matbutikker stengt i dag?
 * Mathias aner ikke
<Mathias> har ikke masse motorsager og en kikkert liggende
<Brik> regner med det
<Malinux> regn erm ed at søndagsåpne butikker er åpne i dag
<Mathias> hvorfor leste jeg "regner med at sandpapiret er åpent idag"?
<Malinux> fordi du drakk for mye i går?
<Mathias> eneste jeg drakk igår var pepsi og dr. pepper
<Malinux> der har vi det... altså drakk du
<Malinux> av pepsi og dr. pepper blir du dehydrert og halsen er som et sandpapir ;)
<Mathias> nehei
<Mathias> jeg heller i meg en liter brus om dagen...
<Malinux> hm.. altså er du sandpapir hver dag? da veit jeg ikke :)
<Malinux> kanskje du har dysskksli?
<Mathias> jeg har ikke diskolyksi (inside joke)
<Malinux> oki. kjener folk som er med i BMW
<Malinux> altså Norsk Dyslektisk Forbund :)
<Malinux> :p
<Mathias> hvis vi følger hvor mange på nff som sier de har dysleksi med resten av folkene og stapper inn det for resten av norge har 60% dysleksi :p
<RoyK> dyelektrikere
<Malinux> mhm
<loldog> Finnes det noen bra multi-platform programmer som kan brukes til å starte webcamera-chat uten at man må godkjenne?
<Mathias> hvem skal du spionere på nå?
 * Mathias har nettopp spist noe afghansk innbakt pannekake-sak med masse løk inni
<RoyK> hørtes snadder ut
<loldog> Mathias: dama mi usa, skype bråker når det blir brutt
<loldog> ikke spioneringen da
<Mathias> var godt ja
<IvarB> når matbutikker har bestemt seg for å holde stengt, da går man til naboen å får grillmat :P
<Mathias> hahahaha
<loldog> IvarB: faen da, jeg trenger grill, grillmat, og kull
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> eller bare tar et lite besøk innom en kokk
<Mathias> mat til en hel bataljon
<loldog> 1.2d siden siste suksessfulle read
<loldog> RoyK: Kan jeg lage en PPA? Jeg vil installere skriveren uten effort
<RoyK> kan du vel :)
<loldog> Kan jeg putte inn filene til brother der?
<geirha> kommer vel an på lisensen
<RoyK> loldog: hvor fant du filene?
<RoyK> dvs - har du url?
<RoyK> om lisensen er åpen, kan du legge dem i et ppa, om den er lukket, kan du skripte opp nedlasting med wget eller noe
<loldog> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-495CW
<RoyK> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc495cwcupswrapper-1.1.3-1.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl <-- gpl
<RoyK> så, ja
<RoyK> fint at brother velger å gpl-lisensiere driverne sine - da kan de jo faktisk brukes av distroer
<loldog> Ja, dette er 7. gangen jeg installerer
<loldog> Hadde vært enklere om jeg bare skrev: apt-get install brother-hl-3040cn, og så funker det
<RoyK> hva mer trengs enn å installere deb-fila?
<loldog> finne den, laste dem ned, kjøre dem i riktig rekkefølge, og så sette den som default skriver og skrive inn IPadressen
<loldog> debconf kan vel fikse det?
<RoyK> mulig - har ikke brukt debconf
<loldog> dpkg?
<RoyK> dvs
<loldog> Men hvis det er gpl, kan man vel modifisere kildekoden?
<RoyK> ja, men en ppa (hos ubuntu) skal jo være generisk
<RoyK> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_src.html
<loldog> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/hl3040cnlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<loldog> den var ikke gpl :/
<RoyK> nei... send mail og klag
<RoyK> men trenger du lpr-driver?
<loldog> Kun cupswrapperen som er gpl
<loldog> Jeg vet ikke, gjør jege?
<RoyK> tvilsomt
<RoyK> du bruker vel cups?
<RoyK> lpr er noe som tilhører fortida
<loldog> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of hl3040cncupswrapper: hl3040cncupswrapper krever hl3040cnlpr.
<geirha> du kan la pakken laste ned driveren fra brothers sider, slik det gjøres med flash og MS true type-skrifter
<RoyK> loldog: ah - da bruker den vel lpr-driveren med cups-wrapper
<loldog> Er lpr-driver noe nettverksgreier?
<RoyK> typisk teit - om de hadde gpl-a driveren eller skrevet en ppd i stedet og sluppet den under gpl/bsd/noe, hadde de jo sluppet problemet
<RoyK> lpr er printerstyring tilsvarende cups, bare eldre
<loldog> det er en ppd inni pakken
<RoyK> i lpr-pakka?
<loldog> The printer package you installed from Brother will put a ppd file in either /usr/share/cups/model/brhl3040cn.ppd and/or /usr/share/ppd/brhl3040cn.ppd. Enter this into the install dialogue.
<loldog> RoyK: jau
<RoyK> det er også en drøss med binærfiler der
<loldog> Er det stress å lage en .deb?
<loldog> da kunne jeg jo laget en deb som bare putter brhl3040cn.ppd
<RoyK> i hvilken fil var den ppd-en?
<RoyK> hvilken deb
<RoyK> ser at binærfilene er 32bit også
<loldog> tror det var i lpt tingen
<loldog> Idiotisk install pakke, den lager tomme mapper og den klager hvis den ikke får lagd dem
<RoyK> hl3040cnlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<RoyK> roy@smilla:~/tmp$ find . -iname \*.ppd
<RoyK> roy@smilla:~/tmp$
<loldog> merkelig, den tråden er fra 2010 da
<loldog> sudo apt-get install brother-lpr-drivers-extra brother-cups-wrapper-extra
<loldog> RoyK: ser ut som det kanskje funker
<RoyK> http://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging
<RoyK> ja, brother-drivere ligger visst i de offisielle repoene :)
<loldog> Skulle ønske jeg hadde effort nok til å lage minm egen installasjonsting
<RoyK> kan jo begynne å lese gjennom den introen
<Aeyoun> Norsk web banner. Om noen skulle ha en nettside med litt reklameplass til overs. http://77.40.241.40:8080/ubuntu.png Ingen hotlinking. Fjernes om et par dager, så ta en lokal kopi.
<Atluxity> kult
<Atluxity> jeg kan sikkert hoste det bildet om noen trenger
<Aeyoun> Basert på http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/site-button/website-banner-160x600
 * RoyK setter på Grex Vocalis' "Frihetens faner på ny" i ånd av dagen :)
<Aeyoun> Jeg trengte en filler ad til http://daniel.priv.no:8080, så fant ut jeg kunne fylle plassen med Ubuntu enn så lenge.
 * Aeyoun hører på Attempting Normal av Marc Maron http://www.audible.com/pd/B00CB2J6AA
<IvarB> å er .no mirror bare litt treg nå eller+
<IvarB> 450kb/sce
<RoyK> flott dag i byen i dag >(
<RoyK> :)
<IvarB> jaså du
<RoyK> ja, jeg er politisk tenkende
<RoyK> i motsetning til freppere og andre som bare tenker på seg selv :P
<IvarB> hadde blitt veldig overrasket om man fant frp'ere her inne på denne kanalen
<IvarB> da er det i såfall bare uvitende
<IvarB> :P
<Malinux> meg selv, så meg selv. meg meg
<Malinux> også er det om å gjøre å karre til seg mest mulig av kaka
<RoyK> kanskje man burde oppfordre røde til å melde seg inn i frp for å stemme?
<RoyK> blir nok litt krig :)
<Malinux> ;)
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-02
<IvarB> morn
<RoyK> mrn
<Brik> morn morn
<loldog> morn
<loldog> IvarB: Støtter AP ubuntu? Eller kaster de bort millioner på Winblows?
<IvarB> AP?
<loldog> Ap?
<loldog> arbeiderpartiet
<IvarB> hva får deg til å tro at jeg vet det? :P
<loldog> Du snakket om frp og ubuntu :P
<IvarB> åh
<IvarB> støtter du frp?
<loldog> Nei
<loldog> Jeg er ikke sosialist
<IvarB> neivel...
<loldog> Jeg kan ikke rettferdiggjøre å ta pengene fra alenemødre for å slippe bomber på lands infrastruktur mens mennesker sulter andre steder. Hvis man skal være utilitaristisk får man være det sikkelig.
<loldog> Ei heller kan jeg nyte et godt teaterstykke når jeg vet de stakkars narkomane som sitter ute å fryser måtte være med på å betale for det.
<IvarB> ?
<loldog> Narkomane betaler moms, moms brukes blandt annet på å gi kulturstøtte til teater.
<IvarB> hehehehe
<IvarB> hvorfor skal narkomane ikke betale moms?
<IvarB> andre syke folk betaler moms på alt mulig rart
<loldog> De skal gjerne betale moms, men momspengene burde ikke bli brukt sånn at jeg kan sitte i et fancy bygg og se på folk som har kledd seg ut.
<IvarB> skal det forskjellsbehandles bare fordi de er narkomane?
<loldog> De ville jo ikke vært fattige og bodd på gaten om vi behandlet rusmisbrukere på en verdig måte.
<IvarB> jaha?
<IvarB> er du sikker på det?
<loldog> Jepp, hvis vi bare delte ut diethylmorfin eller solgte det for tilnærmet produksjonskostnad ville de ikke måtte bruke alle pengene på uren og skadelig diethlymorfin. De får ikke engang kjøpe askorbinsyre sånn at de kan injisere på en trygg måte
<loldog> Jeg er litt bakfull, så jeg klarer ikke å stave diethyl :P
<loldog> diacetyl er det vel
<IvarB> "alle" "narkomane" går vel ikke på det samme stoffet? og derfor kan ikke alle "fikses" med de samme midlene
<loldog> Det går vel i alkohol, benzodiazepiner, opiater, amfetaminer og lettere stoffer
<loldog> Borsett fra benzodiazepiner kan vi lage alle selv
<IvarB> du kan ikke klassifisere alkoholikere samme kategori og så gi dem rusen de vil ha som hjelp, da dreper du dem
<IvarB> i samme*
<loldog> Ingen skal få, men de må ha lov å kjøpe rene trygge produkter. Sjokolade er ikke sunt, men det blir ikke sunnere hvis kriminelle bander selger det.
<loldog> Alkohol kan man kjøpe så mye man vil av. Alkohol er en av de verre stoffene da det fører til feilernæring og er skadelig for det meste av kroppen.
<geirha> Du kan ikke kalle en alkoholiker narkoman
<RoyK> loldog: du må jo ikke finne på å foreslå å legalisere narkotika - det vil jo ødelegge hele markedet for hells angels og gjengen!
<loldog> "legalisere" er ikke en mulig juridisk konstruksjon. Jeg snakker om å oppheve forbudene, eller regulere markedet
<loldog> geirha: Ikke en speedmisbruker heller i ordets riktige forstand
<RoyK> det er vel greit å kalle det "misbruker"
<RoyK> men igjen - det spørs jo på mengden
<geirha> amfetamin er vel et narkotisk stoff
<loldog> geirha: Ikke i ordets originale forstand
<loldog> Rusmisbruker er et langt mer passende og korrekt ord
<geirha> I mitt hode er en narkoman en person som misbruker narkotiske stoffer
<loldog> Amfetamin er ikke et narkotisk stoff
<geirha> Ikke?
<RoyK> definisjonen på "narkotika" er rimelig vid - og rimelig på bærtur. http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rational_scale_to_assess_the_harm_of_drugs_%28mean_physical_harm_and_mean_dependence%29.svg er en graf fra WHO...
<RoyK> det er åpenbart at alt skal forbys om det er sterkere enn kaffe, mens alkohol er helligbrøde og må tillates uansett hva forskere sier om skade
<RoyK> geirha: det spørs hvilken definisjon - "narkotika" var en gang noe man sa om stoff som kan føre til narkose, og det får du ikke akkurat til med amfetamin
<geirha> narkotika er bare en liste over stoffer som er sosialt uakseptert. Det har ingenting med om stoffer er skadelig eller ei
<RoyK> "sosialt uakseptert" :)
<RoyK> prøv "ulovlig" - det funker bedre
<loldog> "En snever definisjon av narkotika innebærer at bare opiater/opioider dekkes av begrepet."
<loldog> Den juridiske definisjonen er som vanlig idiotisk
<loldog> Du kan også inkludere stoffer som har lignende effekt som opiater og opioder
<RoyK> se på den grafen og sammenlikn alkohol med khat og cannabis ;)
<loldog> RoyK: den må være feil
<loldog> Løsemiddler mindre skadelig enn heroin?
<loldog> Jeg ville heller tatt heroin i tre år enn å sniffe lim
<geirha> Ser ikke poenget med å dvele med hva ordet betydde en gang i tida. Når man prater om narkotika i dag, mener man stoffer som har havnet i lista.
<loldog> Hvis de putter poteter på narkotikalister blir det ikke mer narkotika enn jeg blir en bil av å stå i en garasje
<geirha> Da ville en ganske stor del av befolkningen blitt narkomane
<loldog> Nei
<loldog> Lovene kan ikke omdefinere ord
<RoyK> tja... se http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=narkotika&begge=+&ordbok=begge og http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=narkotisk&begge=+&ordbok=begge
<loldog> narkotisk a2 bedøvande, smertestillande, sløvande
<loldog> Nynorsk har riktig definisjon ;)
<Malinux> spennende
<Malinux> driver med en blueray-iso, men den vil ikke spille i vlc
<Malinux> har prøvd første svar her: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140080/playing-blu-ray-using-vlc
<Malinux> men didn't work
<loldog> Jeg har lyst på blueray brenner for backup
<Malinux> ok
<loldog> kan jeg stikke et 3g modem inn i minnekortleseren?
<Malinux> du får prøve. Har aldri hatt noe 3g-modem
<loldog> jeg vil ha 3g i laptoppen
<Malinux> ok
<loldog> Men usb dongle virker helt idiotisk
<Malinux> enig
<Malinux> du har ikke noe ledig mini-pcie-port inne i lappen?
<loldog> nei
<loldog> klarte ikke å finne kombi wifi+3g(+bluetooth)
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> min laptop har nemlig en ledig mini-pcie-port, men å finne noe som har alt det der
<loldog> Min har to, men begge er brukt
<loldog> og den til wifien har kun plass til halvstørrelse kort
<Malinux> men hva brukes den som ikke er wifi til?
<loldog> usikker
<loldog> minnekortleser kanskje?
<Malinux> kanskje det
<Malinux> får montert isoen i cli
<Malinux> wow
<Malinux> men tja, får spilt av når jeg finner rette mappa og sånt, men det hakker og ikke var det på norsk osv osv :)
 * Mathias hater folk som kommer på besøk selvom du akkurat har fortalt dem at du ikke har lyst på besøk... jeezes
<Malinux> ja, sånt er irriterende. hiv han/hun på hue og rævva ut
<Mathias> eller rett inn på gamlehjem, er jo tydelig at de har alzheimers
 * IvarB har frisert busken til nabokjerringa
<IvarB> dvs han har klippet tuja hekken mellom oss...
<Mathias> og den lever? så tidlig?
<IvarB> tidlig? snart sommeren her nede ;)
<Mathias> "what kind of sorcery is this?"
<loldog> 4-Ã¥ring ble meldt savnet
<loldog> Et par timer senere ble gutten funnet sovende på vaskerommet i sin egen bolig.
<loldog> Fire år og allerede egen bolig :/
<Mathias> jeg vil ha en egen bolig
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> [15:44:17] <       loldog> 4-Ã¥ring ble meldt savnet
<Mathias> [15:44:19] <       loldog> Et par timer senere ble gutten funnet sovende på vaskerommet i sin egen bolig.
<Mathias> [15:44:25] <       loldog> Fire år og allerede egen bolig :/
<Mathias> hirr
<loldog> Mathias: Full? :P
<Mathias> nei, småirritert mikset med multitasking
<loldog> Irritert på?
<Mathias> naboene
<Mathias> faen de bråker og herjer mye
<Mathias> høres ut som det er noe NASCAR greier rett utfor vinduet...
<Mathias> også en eller annen nisse med en fløyte
<Mathias> ja
<RoyK> aften
<Mathias> aften ja
<IvarB> kveld
<RoyK> kveld, ja
<geirha> 2. mai
<RoyK> ja, dagen etter dagen :)
 * RoyK kosa seg i byen i går
 * Mathias mumler noe
 * RoyK hører ikke
 * Mathias mumler noe om hørsel
 * RoyK mumler litt til Mathias om irc og lyd og sånt
 * Mathias blir uten laptop fra tirsdagen :s
<RoyK> har ei gammal atom-basert nettbok liggende - noe crappy, men har i hvert fall en liten ssd
<Malinux> tihi
<Mathias> får enten ty til craptopen (som kun er cli) eller telefonen eller pien (OE/raspbian)
<loldog> Mathias: Hva skjernmed laptopen? Du kan bruke dem etter de går ut på dato
<Mathias> er ikke så interessert i å betale 2000 for en elendig laptop som har noen teite hw-problemer
<loldog> Leverer den tilbake?
<Mathias> jupp
<aXept> Hei, noen som vet hvordan jeg kan få et Alps touchpad til fungere 100%? Eller i allefall få til 2-finger scroll? Blir gjenkjent som Ps/2 Generic Mouse :(
<loldog> Jeg prøvde å bruke ps3 kontroller som mus, funket dårlig
<aXept> Får prøve xbox kontroller jeg da..
<RoyK> Mathias: du får jo en ny laptop ned mot 2k i dag :P
<RoyK> sannsynligvis rimelig crappy, men en rimelig ssd vil nok hjelpe på litt
<Mathias> sparer heller de pengene :P
<loldog> Min var ikke så dyr
<loldog> 4500 eller noe
<jo-erlend> Fikk meg en liten overraskelse for en stund siden da jeg plutselig fikk en kommentar på hvilken film jeg hadde sett på Netflix. De har publisert det på Facebook for meg. Kan ikke huske å ha gitt tillatelse til det?
<RoyK> lurer på hvor mye de såkalte klimaskeptikerne får betalt fra oljebransjen...
<Mathias> RoyK: lurer på hvor mange av de som har kork i hodet
<RoyK> heh
<Mathias> "global warming IS A MYTH" osv. loller like mye :P
<RoyK> ser ut som om S3-en min er syk - skrudde seg av :(
<Malinux> jo-erlend: si det. nå skal vel alt være på facebook. Det er i feil retning egentlig
<RoyK> Mathias: http://www.conservapedia.com/Global_warming :D
<Malinux> RoyK: s3en din er blitt klimavennlig. Skrur seg av 1030 til 0630 hvert døgn :)
<Mathias> RoyK: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<RoyK> leser du litt på conservapedia, så har du valget mellom så mangt, men det letteste er å le :)
<RoyK> Mathias: slå opp "dinosaur" eller tilsvarende der
<Mathias> "often believed to be extinct"
<Malinux> et vulkanutbrudd spyr vel ut en del mer co2 enn industri osv
<RoyK> tja - under utbruddet til eyjafjallajökull, var utslippene mindre enn normalt, siden fly ble satt på bakken ;)
 * Mathias mistenker at itavisen står bak den "wiki"en der :P
<Malinux> hva skjer foresten om man fanger for mye co2 ? ved forbrenning så bindes det jo 2 oksygenatomer til carbonet? Da bør man jo frigjøre oksygenet slik at det ikke blir mindre oksygen i atmosfæren
<Malinux> :p
<RoyK> Malinux: nei - amerikanske kristenfundamentalister ;)
<Malinux> ah
<Mathias> "creation science"?! wtf?
<Malinux> men det er jo en relevant problemstiling når man snakker om å lagre co2?
<Malinux> den egentlige løsningen på sikt må være å redusere antall mennesker på jorden over tid
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan le deg fillete av å lese litt på conservapedia
<Malinux> løser klimaproblemer, matproblemer osv
<Mathias> la oss heller selge klimagassene til månen, mistenker at den har bruk for de :P
<RoyK> månen har hverken magnetfelt eller gravitasjon til å holde på gasser
<RoyK> så funker dårlig
<Mathias> RoyK: kan fortsatt ha bruk for det :P
<Mathias> ikke spør meg om hva den skal med de
<RoyK> forsvinner jo bare ut i rommet, og som Malinux sier, vi trenger den oksygenen vi har her
<Malinux> karbonet kan sikkert brukes også
<Malinux> ellers er jo trær og blanter flinke til å ta til seg karbon og slippe ut oksygenet tilbake igjen
 * RoyK resiterer deLillos "vi kutter ned trær og bygger parkanlegg her"
<Mathias> faen ta discovery-norge
<Mathias> klarer ikke holde seg til originaltittelen på seriene og allikevel gå for noe på engelsk. jeeeezes
<Mathias> breaking magic ble "oversatt" til magic of science
<RoyK> sånt er ikke nytt ;)
<Mathias> men er like irriterende
<RoyK> i 1989 kom filmen "Gleaming the Cube" og ble "oversatt" til norsk til "skate or die"
<RoyK> vakkert :P
<Mathias> til "norsk" mener du :P
<RoyK> nynorsk, kanskje :)
<Mathias> haha :P
<Mathias> men er egentlig rart at "de" gjør det
<RoyK> det er mange flinke oversettere der ute, men spørs om majoriteten av dem jobber for filmbransjen
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9UutpkkbKY
<Mathias> RoyK: den var bra :P
<Mathias> litt småmongolid grammatikk på tur nedover så ante at noe var galt :P
 * RoyK liker språk
<Mathias> "språk er språk"
<RoyK> tja
 * pineappl1 føler seg 99% uthvilt
<Mathias> :o
 * Mathias har 60% prosent igjen på våkebatteriet
<loldog> Faen, jeg smakte på chilli for å sjekke hvor sterk den var
<IvarB> luring
<loldog> skulle ha tatt advarselen på pakken med alvor
<RoyK> loldog: mild chilli funker greit - om du smakte på noe heftig, så brant du deg nok litt :)
<Mathias> chilli <3
<RoyK> loldog: ei dame jeg bodde sammen med for noen år siden, hakka fersk chilli fra en plante vi hadde - rimelig potente greier - så tok hun av seg kontaktlinsene - ikke så lurt...
<Mathias> den brennende følelsen er god, mistenkelig nok
<IvarB> hahah
<RoyK> lett å glemme seg bort
<RoyK> men du husker det :P
<Mathias> fint å ha durende i bakgrunnen: http://candies.aniwey.net/
<IvarB> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsBpjqsI1tQ <- beste ever
<loldog> rawit rød sier pakken
<geirha> drikk litt olje, så blir det bedre
<loldog> blir det sterkere når det kokes?
<RoyK> Mathias: om du kommer deg til oslo etter hvert, så prøv Shalimar på Rosenhoff - pakistansk mat på sitt beste - bøtter og lass av chilli, men bedøvet av yogurt og sånt, sånn at du stort sett ikke merker det verste - helt sinnsykt bra
<RoyK> loldog: nei - caspicin (virkestoffet i chilli) bare fordeles bedre og maten blir bedre
<IvarB> capsaicin
<RoyK> ok...
<loldog> jeg puttet en i reinsdyrsgryta mi
<loldog> håper ikke det brenner av meg tungen :P
<Mathias> håper ikke reinen flyr :P
<RoyK> bare det er kokt inn godt, så funker det fint
<Mathias> da har du et forklaringsproblem
<RoyK> dvs med mindre du har kasta oppi mye :P
<IvarB> så mye at all reinen stakk av
<Mathias> æsj, tom for de fancye mint/eucalyptus-dropsene
<RoyK> "raindeer awoke in kettle, afraid of the peppers"
<Mathias> åpner nesa og det ser ut som at du har fått et slag ellernoe
<Mathias> RoyK: reindeer ifølge gugel translate
<RoyK> bah
 * RoyK fiker til Mathias med ei sild
 * pineappl1 fniser
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhJQp-q1Y1s
<loldog> skal koke det så lenge at jeg måtte lage spare ribs og løkringer mens jeg venter
<Mathias> loldog: haha
<pineappl1> RoyK: Den inneholder ikke mer sild?!
<pineappl1> haha! :P
<RoyK> sild og mort og sånt passer fint til fiking
 * Mathias klaser til RoyK med en marsipankake
<loldog> jeg fikk lyst til å lage chilivodka
<Mathias> klasker
<Mathias> har ikke klasekaker/bomber liggende her :\
<RoyK> klaser er kanskje bedre om det handler om kake :P
<RoyK> eller kliner?
<IvarB> er det noen som er litt sultene her eller? siden det bare snakkes om mat? :P
<RoyK> har spist noe dårlige greier fra burger king
<RoyK> men kanskje på tide å komme seg i seng
<RoyK> har en ørliten plan om jobb i morra
<Mathias> så tidlig? er det ikke torsdag idag?
<loldog> IvarB: jeg er skrubbsulten, men den brennende sensasjonen i munnen er litt buzzkill
<pineappl1> RoyK: Hva spiste du og ikek minst hvor? :P
<pineappl1> ikke*
<pineappl1> Pomesfritten på Oslo S burger king burde vært fjernet imo
<RoyK> var på ullevål og kjøpte en meny med noe chilli cheese nuggets eller hva de nå kaller det
<RoyK> masse fett og smaker godt, men kanskje ikke det sunneste
<loldog> RoyK: kjører du?
<loldog> virker grusomt langt med kollektivtransport
<RoyK> sykler
<pineappl1> kvakvakvak
<pineappl1> :P
<loldog> ah, det virker hakket bedre
<RoyK> loldog: hva virker grusomt langt?
<loldog> fra der du bor/er om kveldene til ullevåll med kollektivtransport
<RoyK> jeg jobber på bislett
<RoyK> sykler til og fra
<RoyK> grei måte å komme i form
<loldog> ja, jeg har vurdert det
<loldog> Men så ender jeg opp med en sånn "drikke bort bakfylla" uke
<RoyK> men et jævla slit nå på våren
<Mathias> RoyK: prøvd å kjøre skuter? :P
<loldog> søstra til dama mi kom, måtte selvfølgelig sjenke henne og drikke meg sørpa
<loldog> Mathias: Jeg ville heller hatt moped
<RoyK> loldog: kommer bedre i form med en sykkel ;)
<RoyK> loldog: koster mindre også
<Mathias> RoyK: prøv å kjør et par mil :P du merker det jævla godt i lårene/ryggen :p
<loldog> RoyK: Koster ikke en sykkel mer enn bilen min? :P
<Mathias> loldog: hvor mye kostet bilen din?
<RoyK> Mathias: jada, har hatt 1-2 mil om dagen de siste to ukene
<Mathias> RoyK: på skuter :P
<loldog> Mathias: 10-20k avhengig av hvordan du regner
<RoyK> Mathias: skuter funker dårlig i oslo
<RoyK> loldog: du får en rimelig god sykkel for 10k ;)
<loldog> veiene i finnmark er mye bedre enn i Oslo
<Mathias> RoyK: tja
<Mathias> om du bruker folk som snø burde det gå
<RoyK> loldog: tviler litt på en påstanden
<Mathias> loldog: hvor?
<loldog> Alta og hammerfest
<loldog> samt veiene mellom byene
<Mathias> jeg har fortsatt ikke møtt på brukbare veier i norge
<loldog> RoyK: Hammerfest har varmekabler
<RoyK> loldog: bare kjøp deg noe ræl til 2k på xxl eller noe, så finner du ut om det funker å sykle - så kan du kjøpe deg noe bedre etter hvert
 * pineappl1 deler ut redbull!
<Mathias> \o/
<loldog> jeg ville kjøpt på politiauksjon, men jeg leste om en fyr som gjorde det som fikk sykkelen tatt av politiet
<RoyK> haha
<Mathias> loldog: rofl
<RoyK> loldog: er jo bare å registrere den i sykkelregisteret
<loldog> Orginale eieren fant den visst utfor forelesningsbygget
<RoyK> loldog: er den registrert, vil nok ikke onkel se på det
<loldog> RoyK: hva stopper meg fra å registrere naboens sykkel?
<Mathias> loldog: vett
<RoyK> loldog: ja, men hva om du har kvittering fra kjøpet?
<RoyK> loldog: i så fall er det jo noen andre som har driti på draget
<loldog> stappmett og middagen er ikke ferdig
<Mathias> loldog: tidlig middag altså :P
<loldog> Lunch :ØP
<loldog> bakfull som faen, har lugget i senga hele dagen
<pineappl1> Hah, logisk! Facebook: "Gjør brukerkontoen sikrere[...] Legg til telefonnummer"
<loldog> Finnes det noen gode verktøy mot browser fingerprinting?
<loldog> jeg er unik bland alle de 2.5 millionene som har testet
<RoyK> url?
<loldog> Your browser fingerprint appears to be unique among the 2,864,984 tested so far.
<loldog> RoyK: http://panopticlick.eff.org/
<Mathias> loldog: jeg er også "spesiell"
<pineappl1> 2,864,987
<loldog> Hvis alle her tester burde jo noen være lik
<RoyK> Your browser fingerprint appears to be unique among the 2,864,986 tested so far.
<Mathias> *plopp*
<jo-erlend> <Malinux> jo-erlend: si det. nå skal vel alt være på facebook. Det er i feil retning egentlig <-- Mhm og det var en interessant diskusjon på omgubuntu angående at Geary ikke klarte finansieringen. Det dukket stadig opp folk som mente at man ikke lenger trenger programvare for epost ettersom vi har GMail. Det er ikke bare feil, men det er skikkelig skremmende.
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> jeg fikk lyst på kakao :l...
<jo-erlend> apropos klima, som dere snakket om, skulle det ha vært interessant å lese en rapport om hvor skadelig webmail/cloudmail er i forhold til lokal epost. Hvis jeg husker riktig, er lokal lagring med HTML begrenset til 64MB. Da vil jeg tro at de fleste laster ned den samme meldingen gang på gang.
<pineappl1> Noen publiserte to exe filer for å kunne supportere via en facebook gruppe. Mon tro om han har gjort noe med de filene, skummelt!
<pineappl1> Teamviewer.exe kjører jeg ikke om den ikke er lastet ned fra teamviewer.com!
<pineappl1> :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er ikke noen slik begrensning med mindre man bruker dårlig programvare
<Mathias> glad jeg ikke har windoze lengere :P
<jo-erlend> RoyK, å? Trodde det var spesifisert?
<loldog> Noen her som har fått windows update til å fungere i IE for linux?
<RoyK> nei, det er ikke noe i noen standard som begrenser størrelse
<loldog> jeg får nesten alltid den der: "Unknown error has occured"
<RoyK> loldog: eh - IE på linux?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hmm.. Jeg er usikker. Er det ikke en nokså enorm sikkerhetstrussel i det at et nettsted kan lagre hvor mye data de vil på PCen din?
<loldog> RoyK: Ja? IE 5,6 og 7
 * Mathias skriker løpende rundt
<pineappl1> Mathias: Jeg er i blandt! Men kun litt tilbakefall på world of warcraft, faktisk
<RoyK> loldog: jeg pleier ikke å bruke windows med mindre folk peker på meg med pistoler eller tilsvarende
<Mathias> ellernoe
<loldog> RoyK: Du har vel IE på ubuntuen din?
<pineappl1> haha
<loldog> IE kjører fint i wine
<RoyK> loldog: nei ;)
<Mathias> internet eludes
<RoyK> jo-erlend: de kan sende cookies, men de er begrensa
<RoyK> jo-erlend: normalt til størrelsen av HTTP GET/POST
<loldog> RoyK: Men hvordan klarer du deg uten minst 7 toolbarer til forskjellige søkemotorer?
<loldog> Mamma har alltid minimum 3. Hun søker på "Høyskolen i finnmark" isteden for å skrive inn hifm.no
 * RoyK lurer på hvor mye loldog har drukket i dag
<pineappl1> loldog: Godt spørsmål
<loldog> Idag er jeg smertelig edru
<jo-erlend> RoyK, men mener du at Gmail.com har lov til å dumpe en terabyte til disken min, for eksempel?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: den kan ikke dumpe en terabyte til disken din
<pineappl1> Det at jeg må pusse ut og rette skrivefeil i en treg ssh tilkobling med screen/irssi og bokstavene ikke henger med er ikke greit!
<pineappl1> Noen ganger henger jeg etter pga det!
<RoyK> jo-erlend: med mindre du velger å laste ned en terabyte med mail
<jo-erlend> RoyK, trodde du sa at det var ubegrenset hvor mye de kan lagre?
<loldog> jo-erlend: http://www.filldisk.com/
<pineappl1> Men det er ikke alltid en unnskyldning dog
<loldog> jo-erlend: bruker du chrome så går det fint :)
<pineappl1> :P
<Mathias> pineappl1: mosh eller kjør copy/paste :P
<pineappl1> mosh?
<Mathias> mobile shell iirc
<pineappl1> til pc?
<Mathias> har en slags predict-sak :P
<Mathias> apt-get install mosh
<RoyK> steike - sent
<Mathias> natta RoyK, siden du skulle legge deg for X Y siden
<pineappl1> usj, nå bruker jeg putty Mathias !
<Mathias> er du i windouche?
<pineappl1> winblows ja
 * Mathias løper skrikende vekk
<pineappl1> haha genialt :P
<pineappl1> Mathias: Kan man ikke kjøre apt-get fra windows egentlig?
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> Har kjørt bash fra cmd tidligere
<pineappl1> For å bruke g++ osv
<Mathias> er vel egentlig en putty-patch for mosh
<Mathias> http://mosh.mit.edu/
<jo-erlend> RoyK, «A mostly arbitrary limit of five megabytes per origin is recommended. Implementation feedback is welcome and will be used to update this suggestion in the future.»
<jo-erlend> fra W3C Web Storage.
<jo-erlend> http://www.w3.org/TR/2013/PR-webstorage-20130409/
<pineappl1> Mathias: Det så ut som en bra løsning, sjekker det ut på debian'nen min senere. Mener å huske noen anbefalte den på efnet også en stund tilbake, på #tg
<Mathias> predict-saken er litt mongo though
<jo-erlend> mente å huske at de hadde blitt enige om 64MB, men sånn er det når man er ute av det en stund.
<pineappl1> Mathias: Hvis jeg skal begynne å leke litt med virtuelle maskiner, hva anbefaler du?
<pineappl1> "virtuelle ting"!
<jo-erlend> pineappl1, hva er det du vil leke med? LXC er veldig spennende.
<jo-erlend> det er liksom hypen nå for tiden.
<pineappl1> takk, har lyst til å lære mer om lagring og disker, og virtualisering
<pineappl1> Men får spare litt til sommern, full fokus på matten og fysikken først
<jo-erlend> Det er et produkt som er basert på LXC, men jeg husker ikke hva det heter. Da kan du opprette et komplett Ubuntu-system på ti millisekunder eller noe sånt. Det er så raskt at du kan lage et virtuelt system, kjøre en kommando som ls og fjerne systemet igjen så raskt at du ikke merker forskjellen.
<pineappl1> Awesome! :D
<jo-erlend> det er ikke virtualisering, men det de kaller kontekstualisering.
<pineappl1> ok
<jo-erlend> effekten er den samme, det er bare det at du ikke bruker maskinkraft på å emulere maskiner. Ekstrem chroot, på en måte.
<pineappl1> Jeg googla "kontekstualisering" og fikk opp propaganda, hehe. Hva er forskjellen på det? :)
<pineappl1> Ah ok :)
<jo-erlend> haha! :)
<pineappl1> hehe
<jo-erlend> Docker, heter det. Du kan se en rask demo her; http://www.docker.io/
<jo-erlend> pineappl1, VirtualBox er _veldig_ brukervennlig. Hvis du ikke har prøvd det, så anbefaler jeg det.
<Mathias> jo-erlend: legg på en understrek til :P
<Mathias> eller fire
<jo-erlend> :)
<pineappl1> jo-erlend: Docker ser awesome ut :P
<pineappl1> Har lekt litt med winxp/virtualbox og meterpreter før, men er en liten stund siden
<pineappl1> :P
<jo-erlend> mhm, temmlig heftige greier. Det, i kombinasjon med JuJu kan bli temmelig kult. Det er basert på LXC og du kan bruke virt-manager til å bruke lxc, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> pineappl1, det er i hvertfall ingen som helst tvil om at hvis du vil leke med virtualisering og liknende, så er Ubuntu det riktige operativsystemet.
<pineappl1> jo-erlend: debian squeeze? :'P
<jo-erlend> nei. De mangler veldig mye som Ubuntu har.
<pineappl1> Jaok, men det kan installeres?
<jo-erlend> jada, hvis du absolutt vil. Men da må du gjennom endel ekstra.
<loldog> jo-erlend: XEN!
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> Jeg har aldri likt Xen. Jeg har alltid favorisert KVM, men nå synes jeg at LXC er mer spennende for mine formål.
<pineappl1> loldog: Mange som kjører det under gentoo?
<pineappl1> xen og kvm kjenenr jeg navnene på :)
<pineappl1> s/kjenenr/kjenner
<pineappl1> Æsj, boksen var tom
<pineappl1> redbull-boksen altså
<jo-erlend> pineappl1, hvis du har ssd, så kan du kanskje også ha moro av å gå over til btrfs.
<loldog> burde jeg bruke btrfs?
<loldog> Jeg må fjerne den fordømte swap partisjonen uansett
<jo-erlend> tja. Det kommer an på hva du vil. Det har endel sinnsykt kule funksjoner.
<jo-erlend> men du kan konvertere ext4 til btrfs med mulighet for rollback.
<jo-erlend> ting som cp --reflink er ganske kult, for eksempel. :)
<loldog> har den dedup?
<jo-erlend> det tror jeg ikke at btrfs har enda.
<loldog> dedup og kompresjon
<pineappl1> Features under development: Data deduplication
<pineappl1> ?
<pineappl1> Ikke at jeg vet hva det er enda :P
<loldog> pineappl1: hvis du har 15000 kopier av samme bilde tar det bare like my plass som et
<pineappl1> smart!
<loldog> jepp, så kan du ha puppebilder i ALLE mapper uten at det tar mer plass
<pineappl1> hehe, forutsatt at det er samme bilde kanskje? :P
<loldog> jau
<jo-erlend> kanskje et bedre eksempel; hvis du bruker et filsystem A som grunnlag for å lage femti servere, for så å installere oppgraderinger i alle de serverne, så tar det ikke mer plass. I dag vil det det.
<jo-erlend> tenk hvor mye mer plass Google gir enn de har. Det er ikke lite.
<pineappl1> google vs twitter
<pineappl1> brillene vs klokkene
 * pineappl1 setter på en ny time lang trance vid på utube!
<jo-erlend> men jeg må si at jeg er litt bekymret for fremtiden. Vi synes det er gøy at vi kan kjøpe en raspberry pi for en slikk og en ingenting, men jeg tror vi glemmer at det kan også de som selger trafikklys.
<pineappl1> Haha, godt poeng!
<pineappl1> :D
<pineappl1> Jeg husker de sleit med et lyskryss så mye at de bygde rundkjøring i nærheten av Askim
<pineappl1> Da jeg gikk data og elektronikk fag
<pineappl1> Men det var vel mer PLC basert
<pineappl1> Kanskje
<jo-erlend> PLC var moro :)
<pineappl1> var? :P
<jo-erlend> mhm. Vi har jo litt mer avanserte ting i dag? Det er liksom femten år siden jeg lekte med det. :)
<pineappl1> :O Det er fortsatt mye å bruk
<pineappl1> i*
<jo-erlend> tror Arduino er hypen for sånt nå, men jeg har falt helt ut. :|
<pineappl1> Kommer sikkert ann på bruksområdet. I matindustrien bruker de plc
<jo-erlend> Hvis jeg husker riktig, står det for programmerbare logiske kretser. Det utgår vel neppe som konsept med det første. :)
<pineappl1> Var med å testprogrammere en 6 akser robotarm en gang, men husker ikke hvilket språk det gikk i xP
<pineappl1> programmerbar logisk styreenhet
<jo-erlend> Tror Python har blitt populært i de miljøene.
<jo-erlend> ok, det var programmerbare reléer da jeg gikk på skolen. :)
<pineappl1> Det var temmelig likt BASIC, "lavnivå"
<pineappl1> tror jeg
<jo-erlend> Basic er høynivå.
<pineappl1> blæ
<pineappl1> Kommer ann på hvordan man ser det vel?
<jo-erlend> nei, når man snakker om programmering, så er det avstanden til maskinvaren man snakker om. Lavnivå er assembly, C og den typen ting. Høynivå er BASIC, Python, JavaScript, etc. Jo mer abstrakt, jo mer høynivå.
<pineappl1> ja, høres ut som vi har samme oppfattning :)
<pineappl1> Men BASIC er enda mer "basic" enn C?
<jo-erlend> For et menneske, er det det. For en datamaskin er Basic vanskeligere enn C.
<pineappl1> jaok http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASIC_Stamp
<pineappl1> Brukte BS2 på VG2
<jo-erlend> lenge siden?
<pineappl1> Ja! :P
<pineappl1> Året etterpå med generell studiekompetanse ødela hjernen
<pineappl1> Ble det jeg skrev der synligjort?
<jo-erlend> fikk meldingen?
<pineappl1> Hos meg kom det opp et rart tegn
<pineappl1> Det jeg skrev om påbygging til generell stud komp.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo sånn. Du kan gå gjennom pensum så mye du vil, men hvis du ikke driver med det, så forsvinner det. Jeg brukte en sommer på win32asm og det var artig, men jeg husker ikke en dritt av det. :)
<pineappl1> Ja, det virker kjent.
<pineappl1> :P
<jo-erlend> men jeg merker at jeg plukker opp ting veldig lett. Det var for eksempel en fyr som stilte et spørsmål om php og selv om jeg ikke har skrevet en linje i det språket på mange år, så var det lett å skjønne hva som var feil.
<pineappl1> jo-erlend: vet du noe om dette GLB stoffet som vistnok skulle være i noe smuglervarer?
<jo-erlend> GLB har jeg aldri hørt om.
<loldog> pineappl1: GBL
<loldog> pineappl1: hvis du har lest det facebook bildet har det flere feil enn det har faktaopplysninger
<pineappl1> loldog: GLB stod det på FB! :P Sikre kilder :L
<pineappl1> haha, jeg er treg!
<pineappl1> :'(
<loldog> pineappl1: Alt i det bildet er feil
<loldog> BDO er stoffet som ble skrevet om i media når bildet ble laget
<jo-erlend> Jeg er vel heller i det moduset at jeg vil lage vin av bjørkesevje enn å kjøpe smuglersprit.
<loldog> Ikke GBL, det brukes ikke til voldtekt, men det er populært å skylde på hvis du har drukket for mye.
<pineappl1> Kan du påpeke et par ting til, så skal jeg kommentere. Hun som delte det her er sosionom
<pineappl1> ok
<loldog> pineappl1: send meg bildet, en stund siden jeg så det
<loldog> husker ikke facebook passordet
<jo-erlend> men altså... Hva snakker vi om her? "brukes ikke til voldtekt"?
<pineappl1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/248004_10151623849101323_1593545967_n.jpg?dl=1
<pineappl1> jo-erlend: Programmerer legger merke til detaljer :D
<pineappl1> Programmerere*
<jo-erlend> det er vel et typisk kjennetegn.
<pineappl1> jo-erlend: Hørt om programmerer som skrev et program? :P
<pineappl1> arg... programmereren*
<loldog> pineappl1: Ikke 7 ganger sterkere enn GHB, men 1.6 ganger (dog er det dårlig ordbruk da sprit ikke er 7 ganger sterkere enn øl, det er bare mer konsentrert). "Ser ut som sprit" er forsåvidt riktig. Alle stoffer er dødelig så det er et nullutsagn. Leger har sakt de ikke har noen motgift, men de har flere ting de kan gjøre. Det finnes en motgift, denne brukes ikke i Norge, og er vanligvis ikke nødvendig.
<jo-erlend> Ok, kan jeg anmode dere om å prate om noe annet?
<loldog> Du dør av blokkerte luftveier, eller seizures, dette kan leger forhindre. Dessuten ville det vært idiotisk å bruke på et utested. Slem og unøyaktig skremselspropaganda.
<loldog> jo-erlend: noted
<pineappl1> loldog: Takk :)
<loldog> pineappl1: Hadde en lengre rant på facebook. Det bildet med "i en voldtektsmanns øyne" er også foreferdelig mtp fakta
<pineappl1> Bare bullshit :P
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke noe imot samtaleemnet generelt. Men denne kanalen er logget og indeksert. Hvis foreldre blir bekymret over at barna bruker mye tid på Ubuntu og dermed søker opp Ubuntu på nettet, så vil jeg ikke at de skal tro at vi snakker om narkotika her.
<loldog> Jeg ser den, beklager.
<loldog> har vi en offtopickanal?
<jo-erlend> nei, men kanaler opprettes når du joiner en.
<pineappl1> åh, gjør dem? :D
<jo-erlend> mhm
<loldog> Er ikke det en filosofisk ting? Jeg vil påstå at de alltid er der
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har skrevet ircd, så jeg vet at det ikke er tilfelle. :)
<loldog> Hater når noen ødeleger mine filosofiske synspunkt med fakta
<jo-erlend> :)
<pineappl1> ircd - irc server right
<pineappl1> `?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> har hatt det som vane å skrive irc-ting som introduksjon til nye språk.
<jo-erlend> så det har blitt endel klienter og sånt etterhvert.
<pineappl1> aha cool :)
<loldog> klienten trenger jo bare å sende tre linjer og dumpe alt i plaintext
<loldog> digget javascriptklienten før de stoppet websocket
<jo-erlend> hehe, en klient _kan_ være enkel, men hvis målet er å utforske språk, så kan en klient også være ganske avansert.
<loldog> klient i python: exec telnet; print blah blah blah" :P
<jo-erlend> jeg skrev for eksempel en liten IRC-klient i Vala for en tid tilbake. Da var målet å sjekke hvordan man kunne scripte ting via gobject introspection.
<loldog> Jeg vil lære meg python
<jo-erlend> Python er et fint språk. Det vil du ha glede av.
 * pineappl1 og
<jo-erlend> Vala er også et nydelig språk, men mer lavnivå.
<loldog> python er vel god start for OO
<jo-erlend> absolutt. Python er en fin start for all imperativ programmering, imho.
<pineappl1> Har lest http://www2.tisip.no/boker/cpp/ men ting går i glemmeboka også der dessverre
<jo-erlend> jeg er ingen veldig stor fan av c++, men det ser ut til å komme seg litt nå.
<pineappl1> jo-erlend: Jeg forstod at jeg hadde hatt godt utbytte av å lære meg mer C etter å ha starta på "hacking the art of exploitation"
<jo-erlend> C er jo grunnlaget for det meste. Vala kompilerer til C.
<pineappl1> lolbat: Og vips var du flaggermus?
<pineappl1> ok
<lolbat> jepp
<lolbat> har registerert 80% av lol-trebokstavsdyr nickene
<pineappl1> hehe
<pineappl1> Nettleseren min er stappa med google faner
 * pineappl1 dytter til Mathias litt
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-03
<lolbat> jeg må få meg quad core
<lolbat> Klarer ikke å fylle 16gb ram med firefoxfaner
<lolbat> før alt tryner pga cpu
<pineappl1> hehe, flere maskiner?
<pineappl1> og vnc?
<lolbat> x11 forwarding er vel bedre?
<pineappl1> Det er vel enklere, men en jeg kjenner ville bruke vnc for han var så lei av trege programmer med x11 forwarding
<lolbat> bedre integrering på skrivebordet
<pineappl1> Eller så kan man bruke teamviewer, som de gjorde på et lan party jeg var på en gang :L
<pineappl1> PÃ¥ storskjerm
<pineappl1> Har to ekstra bokser her jeg ikke bruker, en med single core og en med doble :P
<pineappl1> double*
<pineappl1> boksen min Athena har quad!
<Mathias> hysj, jeg sover
<jo-erlend> i forbindelse med x11 forwarding og vnc, vil jeg nevne NX og SPICE.
<Mathias> i forbindelse med x11 forwarsing vil jeg bare nevne xpra :p
<jo-erlend> xpra?
<Mathias> "screen for X"
<jo-erlend> mhm, det leste jeg. Men hvordan? Vi gjør jo det via NX også, men da er det vel vnc som brukes.
<jo-erlend> ah. Nei, du kan bare ha én tilkobling?
<Mathias> kan ha fler
<jo-erlend> interessant. Har ikke vært borti det der før.
<jo-erlend> x2go har jo integrert pulseaudio og sånt. Leser ikke om det for xpra?
<Mathias> jopp
<jo-erlend> det er jo kult.
 * pineappl1 blir tvunget til reboot
 * Mathias støvler pineappl1
<pineappl1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9qavey27Kc
<pineappl1> Limer den inn her, trenger etter reboot :D
<Mathias> men, god natt. neste som vekker meg for tidlig får smake sur rabarbarasaft
<jo-erlend> jepp. God natt. Er for gammal til å være våken så lenge kjenner jeg. :)
<pineappl1> God natt, hilight Mathias !
<pineappl1> HÃ¥per han har flombelysning til indikator over senga! :P
<pineappl1> SÃ¥ stille det ble da
<lolbat> hvorfor er ubuntuen min 50% nynorsk?
<pineappl1> Har du hatt denne oppe? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivar_Aasen
<pineappl1> Nei, nå må jeg slutte å tulle. Det hørtes rart ut
<geirha> lolbat: nynorsk er sikkert satt som språk nummer to, så det brukes hvis det ikke er bokmålsoversettelse
<geirha> lolbat: echo "$LANGUAGE"
<sigurdga> lolbat: sjekk at du har nb i rekkefølgen over språk (no er utgått)
<RoyK> lolbat: du må sette den til 100% nynorsk - mye bedre :D
<geirha> mykje betre
<SlimG> Noen tips til en KVM switch som støtter VNC? Trenger ikke mer enn én klient-tilkobling
<SlimG> dvs. KVM Switchen kjører VNC server
<RoyK> har brukt noen fra blackbox som støtta det
<RoyK> hva slags maskiner?
<SlimG> All slags maskiner, jeg driver endel fiksing av diverse skrivebordsproblemer for studenter og læreres laptops, så greit å ha mulighet til å gjøre det hjemmefra av og til bare jeg husker å koble til KVM-svitsj-VNC-server boksen
<SlimG> Så hadde vært fint med en som støtter VGA+USB2 og en som støtter DVI+USB2
<SlimG> ServSwitch Wizard IP + ser ut til å være løsningen
<SlimG> Takk for Blackbox tipset RoyK
<RoyK> har brukt nettopp den der
<RoyK> eneste problemet med blackbox er at det er så jævla dyrt
<RoyK> du betaler endel for selve kvm-svitsjen, og så i tillegg per modul - modulene er TP-VGA+USB eller tilsvarende
<Mathias> pineappl1: har irssinotifier :p
<Mathias> og telefonen halvveis under senga
<IvarB> jeg skal aldri klippe hekk mer i hele mitt liv
<IvarB> fyf så vondt i kroppen i dag :/
<Mathias> IvarB: aldri flytt inn i feltet her mens du er i gang med å ikke gjøre ting
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> måsene kommer rett ut fra helvetet
<Mathias> og inatt lot en nabo bilen stå å furte (piping og whatnot) i et par timer
<IvarB> he
<IvarB> alarm?
<Mathias> vettafaen, var sånn at du akkurat våknet av faenskapet
<pineappl1> Mathias: hehe
<pineappl1> Testet litt docker i natt da, det var ikke så komplisert :P
<pineappl1> Men skulle vært nice om jeg kunne fått nett på dem. Var super enkle å slenge opp kontainere
<pineappl1> enkelt*
<IvarB> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/282264_605604682785675_1736413213_n.jpg
<pineappl1> hehe :)
<pineappl1> http://bildr.no/view/1450449
<Malinux>  /go 5
<Malinux> hm..
<Malinux> jo-erlend: ja, de fleste bruker vel bare nettleseren til alt for tida
<Malinux>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<Malinux>                                            
<IvarB> ?
<Malinux> prøvde å fjerne noe fra space, men er visst hakk
<jo-erlend> Malinux, ekkel utvikling.
<Malinux> forsovidt
<Malinux> men hvorfor er det ekkel utvikling?
<lolbat> 1 protokoll til alt
<RoyK> lolbat: hvilken?
 * RoyK aner at det blir noe sånt som dette http://xkcd.com/927/
<IvarB> hehe
<Malinux> RoyK: ah, den ja.. :)
<lolbat> RoyK: html
<IvarB> http://xkcd.com/869/
<Mathias> er mer eller mindre sånn en venn av meg
<Mathias> er
<Mathias> tror jeg legger meg snart
<RoyK> lolbat: html blir nok ikke noen standard for alt...
<RoyK> xml er mye i bruk, dah, men det er jo bare fint
<RoyK> men tviler litt på at xml kommer til å erstatte RTP og sånt :P
<lolbat> Minnesegmentsfeil (core dumped)
<lolbat> Er det noe galt med rammen min?
<RoyK> test den
<RoyK> jeg skrev en snutt for en tid tilbake som heter memstress som bare stresser minnet fra linux
<RoyK> det sikre er imidlertid å ta det fra memtest86 (sikkert i grub allerede)
<lolbat> ja, ligger i grub
<RoyK> http://www.karlsbakk.net/memstress/ om du vil kjøre fra linux, men igjen, den sier jo ikke noe om hvor og sånt, den bare stresser minnet
<lolbat> Burde vel kjøre sikkelig memtest
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> bare skrev den der for å kunne stresse minnet på en server i drift
<RoyK> memtest86+ er nok rundt en dullion ganger bedre
<RoyK> hva slags maskin?
<lolbat> Samsung
<lolbat> Bærbar pc, 16gb ram
<lolbat> den knoter det til når jeg prøver å bruke bleachbits
<RoyK> om du tåler en times tid uten pese, så kjør på :)
<RoyK> dvs memtest86+ pleier å finne feil på de første passene, og de tar ikke så lang tid
<RoyK> en full sjekk av 16GB tar nok en halv dag, fort vekk
<RoyK> det var derfor jeg skrev den greia for å stresse minnet med noe jeg visste var god kode
<RoyK> for hvis den der segfaulter, så er noe galt
<Mathias> lolbat: kjør memtest når du legger deg :P
<Mathias> ooooo
<Mathias> en nabo griller
<RoyK> varmt der oppe?
<RoyK> nesten 10? :)
<RoyK> ikke noe varmere her...
<Mathias> 7
<Mathias> men føles som 70000
<lolbat> Mathias: bra plan
<RoyK> lolbat: er det mye som har segfaulta?
<RoyK> lolbat: av og til er det bare korrosjon på minnebrikka eller i sokkelen. har du noe tynner, gjerne rødsprit eller isopropanol, ikke whitesprit og i hvert fall ikke aceton, så kan du prøve å rense sokkelen og brikkekontaktene med det og en stiv pensel, gjerne noe i bast
<RoyK> whitespirit inneholder fett, noe du ikke vil ha der, og aceton har en lei uvane med å løse opp plast, noe som kan være litt dumt
<RoyK> Malinux: ganske guffent her også http://www.yr.no/sted/Norge/Oslo/Oslo/Grefsen/time_for_time_detaljert.html
<RoyK> menmen - normalt burde det ha vært 15 grader eller noe
<RoyK> argh
<RoyK> Mathias: !
<RoyK> Mathias: den var til deg, som vanlig
<Mathias> RoyK: du må bytte om på oss :P
<RoyK> er vel bare at l kommer foran t i alfabetet, evt at irssi har sin egen vilje
<Mathias> http://scripts.irssi.org/html/complete_lastspoke.pl.html
<RoyK> takk
<Mathias> np :P
<RoyK> lolbat: fant du ut av faenskapen?
<RoyK> Mathias: får se om den funker bedre :)
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> aften
<IvarB> kveld ja
 * IvarB vurderer å bruke nesten 2000 kr på belysning på soverommet....
<IvarB> ny takspotlampe med 2 stk leselamper på vegg over nattbord + nexa fjernstyringssystem på hele skjiten
<IvarB> :P
<pineappl1> Hva er greia med Telenors reklame om eneste tilbyder av 4G når netcom har samme sak? Leier Netcom 4G nettet?
<Malinux> aner ikke, men det er vel i grunn waste of money at forskjellige teleselskaper skal sette opp egne master osv
<pineappl1> Malinux: Ja, men det kan være kjekt med mer enn 1 nett? :P
<pineappl1> I tilfelle dommedag
<Mathias> i tilfelle korrupsjon*
<Malinux> et backupnett er sikkert ikke dumt
<Malinux> men det er tullete at de forskjellige tilbyderne bygger egne nett
<pineappl1> Men i såfall er Telenors reklame missvisende
<Malinux> det er den om netcom har det samme
<pineappl1> Malinux: Det mindre Netcom ikke har utstyr for 4G og må leie
<Malinux> ja
<pineappl1> Telenor, Netcom og Network Norway :P
<Malinux> ja :S
<Malinux> altså blir ting 3 ganger dyrere
<Malinux> fordi man må gjøre jobben tre ganger
<Malinux> sette opp master og hva nå enn de gjør
<pineappl1> hm ja, men de kan vel presse prisene enda lavere også om de slipper leie, etterhvert?
<pineappl1> Vurderer skikkelig å gå over til Netcom :P
<pineappl1> Malinux: Ser ikke noen froskjell xD http://www.onecall.no/abonnement/ VS https://www.chess.no/abonnement/
<Malinux> det er dyrere fordi noen må sette opp mastene?
<Malinux> de kunne jo gjort noe annet
<Malinux> enn å sette opp master som allerede er der :)
<Malinux> men nå ser jeg det i den store sammenhengen da
<pineappl1> ja, men om mastene er oppe, er det billigere å vedlikeholde enn å leie?
<Malinux> i et sånt samfunnsperskepektiv
<Malinux> det aner jeg ikke
<Malinux> man kunne jo hatt en leverandør også kunne prisen hvert kun det det koster
<Malinux> med flere selskaper så blir det mange som jobber i unyttige jobber
<Malinux> folk som jobber med å få deg som kunde f.eks.
<Malinux> alt dette må jo vi betale for
<pineappl1> Flere arbeidsplasser
<Malinux> men det er jo arbeidsplasser som ikke trengs
<Malinux> blir som å ansette flere papirflyttere
<Malinux> ;)
<pineappl1> hehe
<Malinux> blir jo ikke skapt noen nye verdier av det
<pineappl1> Netscom smart basis koster 300/mnd for 1,5G byte og resten ubegrenset
<pineappl1> Netcom*
<Malinux> ja og ?
<pineappl1> for 50kr mer i mnd får jeg 700MB mer, og resten ubegrenset, og i tillegg også i Sverige
<pineappl1> Sammenlignet med Telenor Komplett M
<Malinux> kult da
<pineappl1> Huff, de har meg nesten på kroken
<pineappl1> :P
<Malinux> og hva vil du frem til?
<pineappl1> Veit ikke om jeg har behov for det
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> om du ikke har behov for det, så er det vel ikke vits?
<Malinux> liksom. betal 50kroner med og få med noe drit på kjøpet du ikke trenger :) ta 3 betal for 2 osv :)
<pineappl1> Kjøper jo ekstra datapakker i ny og ne for ~80k, men
<pineappl1> Og er så heldig at foreldrene mine betaler summen av 250 for abonnementet, alt over betaler jeg selv
<pineappl1> Malinux: Tenk! Hvis du kjøper bare 5, så får du 6når du betaler :D
<Malinux> oi oi
<Malinux> ikke dårlig altså
<Malinux> så en butikk en gang der det stod ta 3 betal for alle :D
<pineappl1> haha!
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> Hvis du fikk valget: Vær smart, velg netcom eller vær intelligent velg telenor. Hva hadde du valgt Malinux ?
<Malinux> da hadde jeg valgt ingen av dem. makan til lavmål
<pineappl1> haha :D
<Malinux> hva har det med å være smart å gjøre liksom?
<Malinux> man bruker en telefon til å ringe med og sånt
<pineappl1> «smart som en rev»
<pineappl1> «slu som er rev» :P
<Malinux> lev av kapitalinntekter....
<Malinux> for å fullføre for deg
<pineappl1> Hva er en kapitalinntekt?
<pineappl1> "i hermetegn"
<Malinux> man lever på aksjeinntekter. altså er man smart som en rev og slu som en rev
<Malinux> man lever jo av at andre jobber inn de penga...
<pineappl1> åja, ja :P
<pineappl1> Intelligent er det jo, men også dårlig moral og en smule egoistisk kanskje :P
<pineappl1> aka «smart» :P
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> men nesten alle er jo slaver for dem ;)
<pineappl1> For 30kr mer kan jeg også bruke sim kort i ipad'en igjen, hm. Telenor tar 50!
<pineappl1> Kanskje jeg skal slå til på det, for i sommer. Hm
<pineappl1> Tenkte kanskje ta en bilferie til Stockholm til sommeren om været er bra
<Malinux> og du tenker alltid like høyt om alt ?
<IvarB> tenke høyt er en ting, men å skrive om det.... kalles blogging ;P
 * pineappl1 er naiv, snill og dum :)
<Malinux> ja. jeg trener på å ikke si alt jeg tenker høyt hele tida. De fleste bryr seg nada om det
<Malinux> pineappl1 er en hyggelig fyr som de fleste andre her inne
<Malinux> av de her som er fyrer
<pineappl1> hehe, i likemåte, som de andre jentene her inne
<Malinux> tihi :D
<pineappl1> Det kan kanskje komme av all denne fb lesningen og chattingen at man «tenker høyt»
<Malinux> er nok det ;)
<Malinux> men jeg har vært sånn siden før internett og facebook og sånt
<pineappl1> Hva da? Hyggelig? :)
<pineappl1> Fantes det på den tiden også ja
<pineappl1> :P
<Malinux> ja, var hyggelige folk før internett
<Malinux> nei, jeg tenker på det å snakke med seg selv :)
<Malinux> eller si det man tenker høyt hele tida
<pineappl1> Ja, men en ting er sant. Hvis man snakker med seg selv, så får man svarene man selv vil ha, skummelt i grunn
<Malinux> ja :)
<pineappl1> Kan jeg adde deg på fb Malinux ? :P
<Malinux> må gjerne gjøre det :) Ellers er jeg vel like tilgjenglig på irc
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-04
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<geirha> mn
<RoyK> "for jeg er snill og smart..." (deLillos)
<RoyK> (som svar til hva pineappl1 sa tidligere)
<RoyK> hellu
<IvarB> hallo
<RoyK> er visst meldt finvær i morra :)
<IvarB> jaså
<RoyK> rundt de 15 her i oslo
<RoyK> snart shortsvær :D
<IvarB> det er på tide
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> kjipt med klimaendringer...
<RoyK> selv om ingen egentlig *vet* at det er den globale oppvarminga som gjør at det har vært kalde vintre de siste åra, er det mye som peker mot nettop det...
<lolbat> RoyK: De har byttet navn. Det heter klimaenderinger, ikke global oppvarming. Det virket ikke så hipt å klage på at det var for varmt mens man sto å frøys.
<RoyK> lolbat: det er uansett global oppvarming... kloden blir varmere, selv om vi her oppe får det kaldere
<RoyK> den siste teorien er vel at på grunn av kraftig oppvarming rundt svalbard/grønland, er den polare jetstrømmen svekka, sånn at blokkerende høytrykk fra sibir ikke slipper til de vanlige lavtrykkene som drar med seg varmluft innover landet her på vinterstid
<lolbat> Finnes det noen god og relativt billig måte å få mobilt bredbånd på laptopen? Jeg vurderer nesten å kjøpe en sånn ruter.
<RoyK> for linux er nok det sikreste å skaffe seg noe med wifi
<RoyK> mye kødd med drivere og sånt
<lolbat> Jeg vil definitivt ikke ha usb
<IvarB> global oppvarming er nok ganske naturlig, men vi hjelper nok til litt også
<IvarB> men i realiteten så må vi huske på at vi fortsatt har noe som heter isbreer her i landet... og de er ikke borte enda ;)
<IvarB> og de henger igjen fra forrige is-tid
<IvarB> så... skal vi si 85% naturlig og 10% solar faktor og 5% menneskeskapt?
<IvarB> klar, ferdig, MOTSI! :P
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, du kan snakke :)
<RoyK> men det er den høyeste konsentrasjon av co2 og andre klimagasser i atmosfæren siden sist gang vi hadde massedød etter vulkanutbrudd eller astroidetreff, og det er jo klimagassene som holder på varmen her nede
<RoyK> prøv å kjøre kjøleskapet ditt med oksygen og nitrogen og du vil få et rimelig varmt kjøleskap...
<RoyK> co2, n2o, ch4 og h2o er gassene som primært holder varmen her nede, de absorberer sol og stråler langbølget lys, ir, varme
<RoyK> når det blir mer av de gassene, som nå, så blir det varmere, det er ikke til å unngå
<RoyK> enkelte vil ikke lese seg opp på dette og heller holde seg til klimaskeptikere framfor å holde seg til vitenskap, og det er trist
<RoyK> glemte visst ozon der - legg til o3 i lista
<IvarB> men er VI den største utslippskilden eller har isen som smelter noe å si?
<RoyK> se http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenhouse_gas for en kjapp gjennomgang av klimagassser
<RoyK> det er vi som slipper ut bøtter og spann av co2 og sånt
<RoyK> noe som gjør at det blir littegranne varmere, som gjør at isen smelter og at tundraen omkring i sibir og sånt smelter, noe som frigir metan (ch4), som fører til lokal oppvarming (ch4 brytes ned ganske raskt), som fører til mer varme osv osv osv
<RoyK> en klimaforsker jeg snakka mye med i gamlejobben mente vi nådde vippepunktet allerede for noen år siden når det gjelder arktis - havvannet der oppe er *mye* varmere enn for bare 10 år siden
<RoyK> og varmt havvann vil føre til mer foråtnelse av gamle dyre- og planterester, som frigir mer metan, som fører til mer oppvarming osv
<geirha> Og om det skulle være naturlig klimaendring, synes jeg det er enda bedre grunn å kutte klimagasser. Uansett vil det ha store konsekvenser for livet på jorda, vi trenger ikke fylle på med mer.
<RoyK> 2-3 graders stigning i midddeltemperatur virker kanskje lite, men middeltemperaturen under forrige istid var bare 2 grader lavere enn den i 1980
<RoyK> det har ikke vært noen endring av strålinga fra sola
<RoyK> den går i sin vante syklus
<RoyK> dvs eneste endringa er at sola stråler litt mindre enn antatt, den burde ha vært på topp nå i sin 11-årig syklus
<RoyK> og når vi kjenner kjemien til atmosfæren såpass godt som vi gjør nå, så er det rimelig sannynlig at menneskeskapte utslipp er hovedårsaken til klimaendringene
<IvarB> datt ut av samtalen jeg
<RoyK> ok
<IvarB> men det du mener er at vi mennesker har all skylda for global oppvarming?
<RoyK> jeg mener det er stor sannsynlighet for det, ja
<RoyK> så store temperaturendringer på så kort tid har ikke skjedd før av hva vi vet med mindre det var i forbindelse med vulkanutbrudd i megaskalaen eller astroider, og i disse tilfellene sank temperaturen kraftig på grunn av støv/aerosoler i stratosfæren
<IvarB> skulle likt å sett et sånt bilde av våre utslipp sammenligned med størrelsen på jorda
<IvarB> http://infosthetics.com/archives/2008/06/all_the_water_in_the_world.html
<IvarB> dette gjelder vann og "luft"
<RoyK> men skjønner du hva jeg snakker om?
<IvarB> ja
<RoyK> om jeg tviler på en teori, som for eksempel global oppvarming, så pleier jeg å prøve å søke etter svar fra alle mulige kilder
<lolbat> global oppvarming er en OK teori
<lolbat> forklaringen bak den globale oppvarmingen er heller tvilsom
<RoyK> nå skal jeg ikke prøve å fremstå som nøytral, for hvem er nå det, men jeg har lest meg opp endel og snakka med diverse forskere
<RoyK> lolbat: hva er tvilsomt?
<lolbat> Og uansett er det irrelevant. Lokal forurensing er det vi burde ha fokus på
<RoyK> vi bør ha fokus på begge
<RoyK> de er to forskjellige problemer
<RoyK> om du har influensa, vil du ikke ignorere beinbrudd?
<lolbat> "Global oppvarming" tillatter politikerne å bruke penger på CO2-kvoter som er verdiløse og ikke birdar til reduserte utslipp
<lolbat> RoyK: Jeg ville ignorert influensaen
<RoyK> ja, men om det var noe alvorligere...
<RoyK> co2-kvoter er vissvass
<RoyK> det vi trenger er reduksjon i co2 i atmosfæren
<RoyK> og det er ikke så lett
<Atluxity> husker dere før global oppvarming? Da var det surt nedbør som var krisen
<RoyK> ja, det ble løst
<lolbat> Hvis jeg hadde ebola eller noen av de alvorlige sykdommene kunne jeg nok trygt ignorere et benbrudd
<RoyK> de tok ut svovelet fra bensinen og fikk redusert so2-utslipp fra industrien
<lolbat> RoyK: Det finnes fortsatt surt nedbør
<lolbat> Og det viser bare, lokal forurrensning er det man bør tenke på
<RoyK> lolbat: ja, det er sur nedbør her og der, spesielt i finnmark og på kola
<RoyK> lolbat: men ikke sånn det var på søttitallet
<lolbat> Å reise rundt i privatfly for å circlejerke om co2-kvoter og annet tull hjelper jo ikke
<lolbat> Å bytte ut søppelbiler med elektriske biler hjelper.
<RoyK> nei, litt mye rare ting der...
<RoyK> søppelbiler kan vel ikke elektrifiseres - de flytter for mye
<RoyK> men i urbane strøk, bør nok folk gå eller sykle mer, eller ta trikk eller tog eller noe
<lolbat> De burde bli hybrider
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> det hadde hjulpet litt
<lolbat> En 7 liters dieselmotor som går non-stop hele dagen der halvparten av tiden bilen står i ro er waste
<lolbat> My viktigere å endre det enn å gjøre noe med corollaen min
<RoyK> den bruker jo ikke spesielt mye diesel når motoren ikke belastes
<lolbat> Mer enn min når jeg kjører
<lolbat> store motorer bruker en del selv på tomgang
<RoyK> det er ikke søppelbiler som står for de store utslippene
<RoyK> det er det personbiler som står for
<lolbat> Nei, men legg det sammen med bussene, varetransporten, båtene osv
<RoyK> og diesel er verstingen der - 20 ganger mer NOx enn bensinbiler
<lolbat> Ja, bussene burde byttes ut umiddelbart
<lolbat> bioethanol eller gass
<RoyK> det er jo endel busser som går på gass og bioetanol
<RoyK> men bioetanol gir jo minst like store NOx-utslipp som diesel
<lolbat> RoyK: du mener biodiesel
<lolbat> ethanol har ikke noe NOx i seg
<lolbat> du kan putte bioethanol i en ildfast form å ha bål på stuebordet
<RoyK> lolbat: det har ikke diesel heller, men forbrenninga gjør at nitrogen og oksygen fra lufta danner NOx ved høy temperatur
<lolbat> RoyK: ethanol brenner helt rent
<lolbat> bortsett fra co2
<RoyK> bensinbiler slipper også ut NO og NO2 (NOx), men bare 5% av den av diesel
<RoyK> lolbat: ja, men forbrenninga fører til NOx-utslipp - se over
<RoyK> høy temperatur på diesel- og bioetanol gjør at det dannes NOx
<lolbat> bioethanol brenner ikke varmere enn bensin?
<RoyK> tror den eksploderer på omtrent samme temperatur som diesel
<RoyK> og det er det som danner NOx
<RoyK> hadde man tilført bare oksygen til forbrenninga, hadde nok det hjulpet, men litt klønete å gjøre i praksis
<lolbat> Nå fikk jeg lyst til å fylle E85 på tanken
<RoyK> lolbat: er det bensin-erstatning eller diesel-erstatnig?
<RoyK> lolbat: er det bensin-erstatning eller diesel-erstatning?
<lolbat> bensin
<RoyK> så, enda mer nox
<RoyK> er det billigere?
<lolbat> men mindre av giftige ting
<RoyK> nei
<lolbat> ja, billigere bensin
<RoyK> det giftige fra bensin, er stort sett nox
<RoyK> det var svovel i bensinen før, men de fjerna den i løpet av åttitallet
<lolbat> "As vehicular emissions contribute a smaller and smaller share to overall air pollution, the question of whether ethanol reduces or increases emissions becomes more and more irrelevant."
<lolbat> "Similarly, ethanol replaces many of the toxic components of gasoline. Ethanol use decreases emissions of benzene, a hydrocarbon classified by the EPA as a known human carcinogen. Benzene accounts for about 70% of the total toxic emissions from vehicles running on conventional gasoline.6 According to the EPA's hazard summary, exposure to benzene can lead to blood disorders, including anemia, and higher instances of leukemia, as well as shor
<lolbat> RoyK: jeg vil heller ha NOx enn benzene og formeldahyde
<RoyK> utslippene av formalin og benzen er vel rimelig små
<RoyK> det er nox folk dauer av
<IvarB> jeg er så drittlei av å prøve å lage mat av prior produkter
<IvarB> legger kylliing i wokpanna.... stirfry...
<Atluxity> solvingen ftw?
<IvarB> ser ut som vannet gikk på kyllingen etter 2 minutter
<lolbat> IvarB: jeg hater når de har det der hvite gørret i vannet
<lolbat> IvarB: jeg tror at litt av poenget er at noen folk skamsteker kyllingen og derfor trenger vann for å ungå at den blir tør
<IvarB> eh nei
<lolbat> hvorfor har de da vann i den? Hvorfor folk kjøper kyllingfilet er jo også interessant, du kan jo bare kutte opp en hel kylling
<IvarB> hvis du steker prior kylling så slipper den vannet, deretter koker den og blir gjennomvarmet, så ser den ustekt ut utenpå og DERFOR blir den tørr fordi folk da fortsetter å steke den
<IvarB> de har vann i den for å jukse
<IvarB> på vekta
<RoyK> lolbat: de har vann i den for å få opp vekta
<lolbat> Men skjønner ikke alle det og sammenligner prisen på den faktiske kyllingen?
<RoyK> juksemaker pipelort
<RoyK> lolbat: litt vanskelig å prute på ica
<lolbat> I svergie gjør de heldigvis ikke slikt, der kan du kjøpe pølser med 150% kjøtt
<RoyK> jo, de gjør det i sverige også
<RoyK> 150% kjøtt høres fett ut :D
<lolbat> Ja, jeg vet, jeg har sett masse kylling i sverige som er sånn 40% vann
<lolbat> da er det billigere med kyllingen jeg kjøper. 2kg frosen kylling til sånn, aner egentlig ikke
 * RoyK laster ned deadwood
 * lolbat henter Hadia Tadjik og banker på døra til RoyK 
 * RoyK sender lolbat til sibir
<RoyK> har noe så spesielt som en meget oppegående og kulturinteressert frisør
<lolbat> Vi må jo støtte milliardbedrifter i utlandet! Og norske filmer er jo ikke støttet av skattepenger.
<RoyK> får rabatt hver gang, selv om jeg ikke har gjort noe stort, og fyren er flink og kanskje litt skeiv
<RoyK> lurer på hvor mange mannlige frisører det er der ute som ikke er litt skeive ;)
<lolbat> Jeg klipper håret sjeldnere enn en gang i året. Det føles litt bortkastet.
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> thing? is that you? :P
<RoyK> ?
<IvarB> ergh
<IvarB> mente it
<RoyK> godt ord
<RoyK> snakk norsk, eller et annet språk, så forstår folk kanskje noe
<lolbat> Jeg synes det er gørrvanskelig å kommunisere med min amerikanske kjæreste
<lolbat> engelsk er så merkelig
<RoyK> ja, norsk også http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9UutpkkbKY
<lolbat> Youtube funker dårlig nå for tiden. Jeg skulle ønske jeg kunne sette vlc som default avspiller for youtube
<IvarB> IT fra The Addams Family
<IvarB> ref. lolbat som klipper seg en gang i året...
<IvarB> IT har mye hår
<IvarB> følg med da
<IvarB> :P
<RoyK> det lysner opp litt - mot 15 grader i morra
<RoyK> spørs om det blir en liten tur i skogen
<IvarB> tja
<IvarB> kanskje her også
<RoyK> hvor bor du?
<IvarB> horten
<lolbat> støtter dd-wrt roaming mellom to internetlinjer?
<lolbat> hvis jeg plugger ut laptopen fort og plugger den inn på det andre rommet, så har jeg samme ip og ssh-tilkoblingene brytes ikke
<RoyK> lolbat: du kan bruke flere linjer, men det er litt kløn med tcp-sesjoner og sånt
<lolbat> egentlig brude jeg vel kanskje bare oppgradere, men litt kjipt å ha en ekstralinje
<IvarB> *elske screen*
<RoyK> lolbat: har ikke du nett fra uninett?
<IvarB> kan man kjøre tmux fra screen? hehe
<IvarB> eller en screen i screen?
<IvarB> screenception,,,
<lolbat> RoyK: nei, jeg har fra lynet.no
 * Mathias prøver å bli vandt til å bruke pien
<Mathias> IvarB: går fint å kjøre screen i screen
<lolbat> Hvorfor finnes det ingen brukbare nettlesere?
<lolbat> Mathias: jeg liker å ha tmux - screen - tmux - screen for å gjøre det morsommere
<lolbat> eller en tmux splittet i 4 med en screen i hver
 * Mathias splitter lolbat i fire og springer vekk
<lolbat> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2265744/government-forces-benefits-claimants-to-use-windows-xp-and-ie6
<lolbat> Heh
<lolbat> Kombatibilitet på det høyeste
<Mathias> lol
<lolbat> "There is also a high risk that if you use browsers not listed below, including Chrome, Safari or Firefox, the service will not display all the questions you need to answer. This is likely to prevent you from successfully completing or submitting the form. You may wish to claim in another way."
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> trenger ikke åpne urlen engang
<RoyK> var i møte med mediagruppa på hioa.no i går - i går for html5 only
<lolbat> Du må ha windows xp og ie6, eller windows 98. den støtter også en gammel firefoxversjon på xp
<Mathias> RoyK: :o
<Mathias> vellykket eller?
<RoyK> får se
<Mathias> en god mediespiller til raspbian?
<Mathias> måtte fjerne berryboot og OE
<lolbat> Mathias: videolan!
<Mathias> får prøve
<Mathias> må bare rote fram nøkkelen til mpeg 2 først :P
 * RoyK stikker - møte en gammel kompis
<RoyK> vel - trikkene går litt i utakt
 * RoyK skylder på Malinux 
<Malinux> stod en del sl-95 på Grefsen....
<Malinux> også var det fullt av boogier (understell) her og der
<Mathias> the boogieman
<Malinux> Mathias: ja, det kan man trygt si. Er noe sprekker eller noe så alt av de stygge italiatrikkene er tatt ut av drift
<Mathias> du må slutte å skråle så høyt at stål sprekker
 * Malinux visker
 * Mathias hvisker til Malinux at viskelær ikke hjelper
<Computron_> hei
 * Malinux visker ut Mathias med viskelær
 * Malinux visket ut en lærer med viskelær en gang og siden har ingen sett hu
<Mathias> D:
<lolbat> RoyK: Hører du rakketer? skudd?
<Malinux> smeller det over byen?
<Malinux> oi, ja, det er fyrverkeri
<Malinux> jeg ser det
<Malinux> ser hele byen her
<Malinux> oppe på holmenkollåsen en plass. i nærheten av hotellet muligens
<Malinux> litt nedenfor hotellet faktisk
<lolbat> ahh
<lolbat> Mathias: aner du hva anledningen er?
<lolbat> Malinux: ?
<Mathias> hirr
<Mathias> tror jeg bytter nick anart
<Mathias> snart*
<IvarB> til hva da? Mathilde? :P
<IvarB> hihi
<RPI-Mathias> burde hindre mer tullhilighting
<RPI-Mathias> kunne vel egentlig også gått for GaleMathias
<lolbat> RPI-Mathias: Ja, ingen her snakker med RoyK, så du blir nok aldri highligthed nå
<RPI-Mathias> man ser lett forskjell på nicket mitt og RoyK
<RPI-Mathias> kan ikke si det samme om Malinux :p
<IvarB> nå må man venne seg til om man vil skikke mellom å ro eller å ri :P
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> jeg er dum
<IvarB> og blind
<IvarB> og jævlig dum egentlig
<RPI-Mathias> ?
<IvarB> rpi
<IvarB> ikke RI
<IvarB> <- bør holde kjeft
<RPI-Mathias> du leste ri?
<IvarB> jada
<RPI-Mathias> haheha
 * IvarB skammer seg
<RPI-Mathias> jeg har spyttet ut mer tilbakestående setninger enn det :p
<Malinux> lolbat: ja?
<lolbat> Malinux: hva da?
<Malinux> du skrev: Malinux?
<Malinux> men nå er det trøbbel med ting her. har en sånn WD-tvboks her og nå dukker ikke serveren opp der under windows shares
<Malinux> den gjorde det her om dagen
<RPI-Mathias> problemet ligger i "windows shares"
<Malinux> den dukker ikke opp i nautilus heller
<Malinux> jeg kan nå den i nautilus om jeg skriver inn ip, men det går dårlig på den boksen
<Malinux> og det virket jo her om dagen
<RPI-Mathias> http://open.spotify.com/track/0ZkLBauXOMQLQAdzQKawSl
<Malinux> skriver jeg smb://<ip til servern>/ så dukker den opp
<Malinux> men den burde jo egentlig vært på smb://WORKGROUP/
<Malinux> men der er den ikke
<Malinux> til tross for at det i smb.conf står workgroup = WORKGROUP
<RPI-Mathias> restartet den?
<IvarB> Malinux: det problemet har jeg også, finner ALDRI ut av det :|
<RPI-Mathias> http://open.spotify.com/track/2rzw0hfaTpxuRqYnPqe8pf
<Malinux> jeg har restartet /etc/init.d/smbd
<Malinux> IvarB: ah :S
<Malinux> syntes samba kan stappes et visst sted. eller windows shares da
<RPI-Mathias> Malinux: hmm, prøv å endre workgroup, restart den, endre tilbake og restart
<Malinux> wintendo up my asssss
<IvarB> Malinux: enig
<Malinux> når jeg får meg eget sted og sånt, så blir det en raspberry pi som mediasenter og ikke noe som bruker windows share
<Malinux> RPI-Mathias: jeg kan jo prøve, men har endret fra lowercas til uppercase
<RPI-Mathias> Malinux: nfs på den da? :P
<IvarB> Malinux: bare kjøp en samsung smart tv som støtter plex mediacenter så slipper du å sette opp noe mediaboks ;)
<RPI-Mathias> IvarB: eller en pi som kjører OE og plexbmc :P
<Malinux> RPI-Mathias: ja
<Malinux> skal ikke ha smart-tv
<RPI-Mathias> UIet er litt sirup men er overlevbart :P
<Malinux> skal ha lerrett og prosjektor jeg. tar mindre plass
<RPI-Mathias> har bare prøvd uten overklokking though
<RPI-Mathias> Malinux: projekt og lerret er <3
<RPI-Mathias> man kan få en fin størrelse på skjermen til liten pris
<RPI-Mathias> pluss er jo 90% lettere å trekke med seg
<Malinux> ja. tanken er at man har et lerret og da kan det festes i taket og vips er det ute av verde når man ikke ser tv
<Malinux> :)
<RPI-Mathias> Malinux: restart smbd mens du er i gang og, husker ikke helt hva den er for men har noe å gjøre :P
<Malinux> jeg har restarta smbd en del ganger nå, men kan jo prøve å endre evt. kommentere ut workgroup-navnet
<Malinux> men prøver å bare endre til noe sært først
<Malinux> usj, også kommer han der Computron_ og skal ha noe oversatt også :S
<pineappl1> ohai! :) Endelig tilkobling! Hva skjer med ditt nick Mathias? Har du fått deg raspberry pi?
<RPI-Mathias> har hatt lenge
<RPI-Mathias> gikk bare lei av at "alle" feilhilighter meg og Malinux :P
<pineappl1> vel.. :P
<Malinux> jøss, når jeg endret navn fra WORKGROUP til FISKEGRUPPE så får jeg ikke kontakt med ipadressen mer :S
<IvarB> lol
<RPI-Mathias> hahahahaha
<IvarB> prøv små bokstaver?
<Malinux> jeg kan jo det :)
<pineappl1> :L
<Malinux> nå prøvde jeg fiskegruppe med lowercase og vips man kan nå den med ip igjen, men ikke med gruppenavnet
<RPI-Mathias> hurr, hva er det som eter opp disken på laptopen nå da?
<Malinux> disketrollet
<RPI-Mathias> tunefind var en fin plass å lete etter musikk fra tv-serier :D
<lolbat> RPI-Mathias: kanskje det er swap?
<RPI-Mathias> bruker ikke mye minne
<Malinux> :(
<Computron_> hei
<pineappl1> Computron_: hei på deg! Hva oversetter du nå? :)
<RPI-Mathias> ca. 1 gbyte-ish
<RPI-Mathias> også kommer buffer inn
 * RPI-Mathias lager en spotify liste med all musikken fra SGU :P
<Malinux> pussig nok så virker windows shares alltid på laptoppen
<Malinux> den dukker alltid opp
<Malinux> er visst noe som heter nmbd også som er en service som skal restartes, får prøve å se
<RPI-Mathias> skrev jeg det eller smbd?
<RPI-Mathias> mikser med de navnene hele tiden...
<RPI-Mathias> så, en fin måte å fjerne alt innhold på disken på?
<lolbat> RPI-Mathias: wipe med masse flagg?
<lolbat> overskriver minnekort 26 ganger
<lolbat> Hvilken backupløsning er trygg og pålitelig?
<lolbat> RPI-Mathias: etterpå dev zeroer eller dev ener jeg dem avhengig av hvilket media
<RPI-Mathias> mkey
<RPI-Mathias> er ikke så ekstremt nøye, men så lenge det ikke er dødslett å gjenopprette dataen på den :P
<lolbat> jeg skulle ønske bleach ikke segfaulted
<lolbat> wipe da er du relativt sikker
<RPI-Mathias> eventuelt tar jeg den ut og snur platene oppned, burde vel forvirre litt? :P
<lolbat> noen vil si at 0er en gang fikser biffen
<lolbat> RPI-Mathias: "Recovery of supposedly erased data from magnetic media is easier than what many people would like to believe. A technique called Magnetic Force Microscopy (MFM) allows any moderately funded opponent to recover the last two or three layers of data written to disk; wipe repeatedly overwrites special patterns to the files to be destroyed, using the fsync() call and/or the O_SYNC bit to force disk access. In normal mode, 34 patter
<lolbat> fra wipe manualen
<Malinux> RPI-Mathias: du skrev smbd :)
<RPI-Mathias> tenker mer på "stappe inn i maskinen og kjøre noe restore-program"-duren
<IvarB> Malinux: fikk du det til?
<lolbat> RPI-Mathias: Hvis det er hele disken kan du jo bare bruke shred, /dev/zero eller hurtigflagget til wipe
<RPI-Mathias> lolbat: hele disken skal til helvetet ja
<Malinux> IvarB: nei
<Malinux> men må ta kvelden nå, så får se på det i morgen i stedet eller noe :)
<Malinux> natta
<RPI-Mathias> natta
<lolbat> RPI-Mathias: skal den kassereres eller brukes etterpå?
<IvarB> natta
<RPI-Mathias> synd du legger deg på morgenen
<RPI-Mathias> lolbat: det aner jeg ikke
<RPI-Mathias> skal levere inn laptopen på tirsdagen
<RPI-Mathias> så da har jeg kun en pi, en telefon og en laptop
<lolbat> Sett opp wipe og la det kjøre til du går tom for tid?
<lolbat> DBAN funker vel også?
<RPI-Mathias> kan vel alltids bare smelte disken også :P
<Malinux> RPI-Mathias: ja, noen må legge seg om morgenen
<lolbat> Jeg ville gått for wipe
<Malinux> jeg har snart ikke telefon jeg da, for min lader stadig ut og tar ikke lading, så blir sendt inn så snart jeg får sånn insendekonvolutt
<RPI-Mathias> sto opp kl. 7-8 idag (19-20 deres tid)
<lolbat> det er planen med alle mine filgreier
<Malinux> men jo, det ble visst natt og sånt.
<RPI-Mathias> lolbat: tror også litt thermite er relativt effektivt
<lolbat> RPI-Mathias: da får du vel ikke levert den tilbake?
<RPI-Mathias> hadde vært litt morsomt da :P
<RPI-Mathias> se trynet på it-admin når disken er smeltet
<pineappl1> RPI-Mathias: hehe hva planlegger du?
<RPI-Mathias> i hodet midt? smelte disken med thermite
<RPI-Mathias> de sier ikke hvilken aggregattilstand de skal ha maskinen tilbake i da
<pineappl1> hm :P
<pineappl1> Hva skal til for å smelte diskene uten fysisk kontakt?
<pineappl1> en disk*
<pineappl1> generelt sett
<lolbat> pineappl1: jeg ville heller satset på å lure ftu om at det var normal bruk
<RPI-Mathias> pineappl1: induksjon kanskje :P
<RPI-Mathias> mikrobølger
<RPI-Mathias> er sikkert et par andre ting også
<pineappl1> Og stråling er ikke fysisk?
<pineappl1> :P
<RPI-Mathias> eller kommer an på hva du mener, om "ikke røre, men smelte med lasersynet" eller noe annet
<pineappl1> hehe, visualiserte for meg selv å ikek være i nærheten av, som i over internett feks, eller med telepati
<RPI-Mathias> ahh
<RPI-Mathias> arduino med ethernet shield og en liten elektrisk fyrstikk/fenghette
<RPI-Mathias> krever litt arbeid da :P
<pineappl1> haha
<RPI-Mathias> eventuelt en pi
<pineappl1> Gjøre som i DieHard 4, legge inn litt sprengstoff + en microcontroller og gsm modul
<RPI-Mathias> pffsj
<RPI-Mathias> bare å bruke en eldgammel nokia som splintmateriale/detonator
<pineappl1> haha, og sprengstoff da?
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> Uff, var det ikke noe om at denne kanalen ble logget offentlig? Er dette dumt å diskutere her kanskje?
<RPI-Mathias> den blir det :P
<RPI-Mathias> men tilbake til disksmelting
<RPI-Mathias> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/04/%23ubuntu-no.html om du vil lese gårsdagens logg
<pineappl1> Jeg har de på en disk her også, np :P
<pineappl1> Eller i tyskland :P
<RPI-Mathias> jeg har de her, i oslo og i tyskland :P
<pineappl1> hehe
<lolbat> Jeg hater filer
<lolbat> og kryptering, og passord
<RPI-Mathias> skulle gått an å konvertert folk til filer
<RPI-Mathias> kunne man fjernet og herjet med de så mye man ville uten at de kunne gjøre noe med det
<lolbat> jeg vil shrede alle minnekortene mine
<lolbat> så de er trygge og bruke anywhere
<RPI-Mathias> knekk de i to og brenn de
<pineappl1> Hvilken wm bruker du RPI...?
<RPI-Mathias> lxde :P
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> ok
<RPI-Mathias> skulle egentlig hatt noe enda mer lightweight
<RPI-Mathias> mulig at jeg bare kjører helt cli
<pineappl1> awesome wm?
<RPI-Mathias> er du tullete? :P
<pineappl1> Det er jo funksjonelt :P
<RPI-Mathias> litt knottete å bruke da :P
<pineappl1> ja, men man står jo fritt til å legge opp desktopen akkurat slik man ønsker
<pineappl1> med litt lua :P
<lolbat> kjipt at jeg trenger mer disk for å få plass til alle mine harddisker
 * RPI-Mathias disker opp en kake
<RPI-Mathias> skulle gjerne hatt en egen bolig nå, spilt skithøy musikk dagen/natta rundt
<RPI-Mathias> eller skaffet meg ordentlig headset og lydkort
<lolbat> Jeg trenger også en bra måte å fjerne alle forespørseler om flash og java
<RPI-Mathias> er jo billigere å leie en leilighet i et oar mnder da :P
<RPI-Mathias> lolbat: blokker alt av swf og java shit i abp :P
<RPI-Mathias> så whitelister du bare
<lolbat> Jeg kan ikke tenkte meg en eneste tjeneste som jeg vil ha kjøre java
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-05
 * RPI-Mathias lurer på om RoyK er i live
<RPI-Mathias> eller nvm
<lolbat> <3 I/O når man skriver på flere disker og leser flere enheter
 * pineappl1 kjørte nettopp hjem en full fyr som forsøkte å legge ann på seg
<RPI-Mathias> haha
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> Hilighting RPI-Mathias Hva driver du med da?
<RPI-Mathias> hører på musikk
<pineappl1> I headset?
<RPI-Mathias> uheldigvis, ja
<RPI-Mathias> fikk lyst til å lage en http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2007/bristlebot-a-tiny-directional-vibrobot/ med subwooferen
<pineappl1> hehe, stilig :P
<pineappl1> nomnom nattmat
<RPI-Mathias> :P
<RPI-Mathias> nattmat på dagen altså
<RPI-Mathias> jaja
<pineappl1> åja, søren :P
<RPI-Mathias> hmm, tror headsettet mitt lekker litt :P
<pineappl1> pass på du ikke søler da
<pineappl1> så*
<pineappl1> :P
<RPI-Mathias> lot den hvile på en flaske så den ikke blir mongolid, hører musikken gjennom døra
<pineappl1> Kanskje du må lydisolere?
<RPI-Mathias> men døra er jo bare 2 lag med tynt papir :P
<RPI-Mathias> og hengslene hater meg
<RPI-Mathias> risikerer å få døra i trynet hver gang jeg åpner den
<pineappl1> huff da
<pineappl1> hehe
<RPI-Mathias> nederste hengselet detter ut hele tiden for alt av gjenger (til den saken som liksom skal "låse" den) er jo borte
<pineappl1> åja
<RPI-Mathias> og øverste hengselet er vel ikke langt unna å feile
 * RPI-Mathias smelter bort, hele 12,3°C ved gulvet
<pineappl1> Bor i andre etasje i garasjen her. Måtte inn i kjøleskapet i huset for å finne mat. Da gjelder det å være stille!
<pineappl1> ehh...
<RPI-Mathias> hmm
<RPI-Mathias> feil kanal? :P
<pineappl1> Feil kanal?
 * RPI-Mathias er ikke helt her idag
<pineappl1> Hvor ellers?
<pineappl1> :P
<Guest16476> mulig å få litt hjelp til å sette opp hdmi utgangen på laptoppen?
<Mathias> skyt :P
<Guest16476> jeg har en ganske fersk 13.04 installasjon
<Guest16476> og oppløsningen stemmer ikke
<Mathias> hvilket skjermkort har du?
<Guest16476> gammel HD ready LCD TV
<Guest16476> ATI
<Guest16476> skjermkort
<Guest16476> finner ikke noe tredjeparts driver i oppdateringer eller i lista hvor sånt pleier å dukke opp
<Guest16476> jeg har stort sett erfaringmed NVIDIA
<Guest16476> problemet er at bildet går uten for TVskjermen
<Mathias> ahh
<Guest16476> selv om oppløsningen er satt lavere
<Mathias> overscanning
<Guest16476> ja jeg syns jeg leste om noe sånt
<Mathias> jeg har aldri slitt med det :P
<Guest16476> men blir helt svett av artikler som ikke er om de passer tilden distubisjonen jeg har
<Mathias> merke på skjermen? om den er en samsung har den nok en "just scan"-modus
<Guest16476> gammel sharp
<Guest16476> jeg har lett etter innstillinger på TV uten hell
<Guest16476> Windows fikser det fint selv uten min innblanding
<Mathias> kan alltids prøve å google litt for deg :P
<Mathias> er bare på en raspberry pi nå så går litt tregt
<Guest16476> he he
<Guest16476> ok
<Guest16476> hver gang jeg forsøker å følge en artikkel som innvolverer terminalknot blir det backlasj og tull og jeg ender opp med ke noe bilde eller system som fryser :P
<Mathias> hehe
<Guest16476> det er en laptop som hadde knust skjerm. så hdmi er alternativet
<pineappl1> Ikke at jeg har noe erfaring med dette, men kanskje denne kan være til hjelp? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pineappl1> :)
<Guest16476> tenkte den kan tjene fint som media/stue PC
<Mathias> Guest16476: utvilsomt :P
<Guest16476> :)
 * Mathias har tastatur og pc-mus til verdien av 6,5 rpier...
<Guest16476> jeg har testet den gflrx driveren som er tigjengelig i software center en gang tidigere
<Guest16476> skjermkortet skulle være støttet
<lolbat> Guest16476: jeg har tre ati-drivere, ingen av dem funker
<pineappl1> Mathias: 2268,5,-?
<Guest16476> men det endte i skallfritt skrivebord
<Mathias> model b
<Guest16476> Radeon HD 3670
<Guest16476> masse knot og googling før jeg fant en løsning på ren lykke
<Guest16476> Det står på siden det ble linket til her: The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Hardware Drivers manager in Ubuntu.
<Guest16476> det var det jeg gjorde forrige gang og det endte dårlig
<Guest16476> da er jeg scheptisk til å følge samme guide igjen
<Guest16476> sorry
<Mathias> hehe, det er forståelig
<Guest16476> det er ingen driver i listen der
<Guest16476> men jeg brukte den jeg fant i software center
<Mathias> der trynte midori (nettleseren)
<Mathias> skal vi se om jeg husker google sine magiske saker :P
<Mathias> "ubuntu 12.10 OR 13.04 overscan ati radeon 3670" burde duge
<Guest16476> ingen gode treff på det
<Mathias> :\
<Guest16476> men hvordan går en frem for å installere dette her da? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates
<Mathias> det er ganske lett
<Guest16476> det er linket til herfra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Mathias> ser du den linja der det står The Raring Ringtail (current stable release) fglrx trunk series 2:9.012-0ubuntu1
<Guest16476> jja
<Guest16476> forstår det er den som gjelder
<Guest16476> den linker til en like kryptisk side
<Mathias> hehe, bare å finne fram alle .deb'ene til arkitekturen :P
<Guest16476> ser bare to tar.gz filer og en dsc fil
<Guest16476> dsc har jeg aldri hørt om
<Mathias> har du i386 eller amd64?
<Guest16476> amd64 .hvorfor er noe som burde være så enkelt så komplisert
<Guest16476> hvorfor er ikke dette tilgjengelig via oppdatering eller software center?
<lolbat> hvorfor er det ikke på ubuntucdene
<Guest16476> det har vel med copyright å gjøre?
<Mathias> lolbat: er som regel pga lisensene
<Mathias> eller at de er gigantiske
<Guest16476> men nvidia er i allefall tilgjengelig selv om det ikke alltid er problemfritt heller
<Guest16476> jeg klør meg fremdeles i hodet og lurer på hvordan jeg skal gå frem her
<Mathias> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/2:9.012-0ubuntu1/+build/4505903
<Mathias> så scroller du til built files
<Guest16476> alle tre inn i den rekkefølgen?
<Guest16476> noe jeg må gjøre etterpå?
<Mathias> bare å åpne i software-center
<Mathias> men nå skal jeg overklokke pien litt til
<Guest16476> ja det går vel av seg selv
<Guest16476> deb'ene
<Guest16476> altså
<Guest16476> takk for hjep
<Mathias> jeg bruker sjeldent source-saken til launchpad
<Guest16476> hjelpen
<Guest16476> en overklokket pi blir det pir**2?
<Mathias> pi²
<Guest16476> du må ha med r for racer :P
<Guest16476> hvordan skriver du opphøydtotall?
<pineappl1> a²
<Mathias> shift + ^ en gang (ikke to) og et tall
<pineappl1> aha bare tegn ^ tall
<Mathias> ¹²³⁴⁵⁶⁷⁸⁹⁰
<pineappl1> hos meg hvertfall
<pineappl1> :P
<Guest16476> ¨122334"##¤¤^^^""""""
<Mathias> eller altgr + shift + 1/2/3
<Guest16476> :/
<Mathias> men det hjelper deg ikke i alle situasjoner
<Guest16476> ²³³¼‰¼‰‰¼¼²³²³³² :D
<Guest16476> sweet
<Guest16476> nå skal jeg reboote
<Mathias> er masse kombinasjoner :P
<Mathias> jeg òg :P
<Mathias> skal jeg se om overklokkinga er stabil
<Mathias> er slengt opp på 1 ghz :P
<Guest16476> om jeg ikke er tilbake om noen minutter gikk det dritt med gflrx nå også :P
<Guest16476> takk for hjelpen (tror jeg) :D
<pineappl1> Mathias: Pass på temperaturen i rommet nå. :P
<pineappl1> ping Mathias
<tor_> nå er alt fucked'
<tor_> jeg ser ikke det jeg skiver
<tor_> dvs hele vinduet
<Mathias> tor_: mye som mangler?
<Tor_> vel vel.. dette gikk dritt. HDMI ATI guest fra i stad her nå
<Tor_> 720*480 som eneste tigjengelige oppløsning nå og ingen unityshell
<Mathias> synd at drivere er et helvette i ubuntu
<Tor_> mildt sagt
<Tor_> hvordan blir jeg kvitt alt jeg installerte?
<Mathias> men er så ekstremt elsk når ting funker som f.eks. et nytt tastatur, slipper å vente i 10 minutter som med windouche
<Tor_> sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Tor_> ??
<Tor_> banne
<Tor_> oppløsningen gjør at jeg ikke får gjort en dritt. ting havner utenfor skjermen
<Tor_> elsk når ting funker? tja... det er jo egentlig å forvente
<Tor_> kommando for å stenge et aktivt vindu?
<Mathias> alt+f4
<Mathias> det du tenkte på? (fungerer som å krysse ut)
<pineappl1> awesome wm er det per default Shift+Super+C
<Tor_> ja det gjorde jobben
<Tor_> jeg fant heldigvis igjen løasningen fra sist gang
<Mathias> 1 ghz ble litt for mye for pien :\
<Mathias> den krasjet og tok med seg sd-kortet D:
<Tor_> æsjda
<Mathias> *flashe på nytt*
<Mathias> bra jeg tester mens jeg fortsatt har laptop :P
<Tor_> ok, ikke dødt kort mao
<Mathias> jeg har plenty med sd-kort :P
<Tor_> men har du sett vannkjølingen til PI
<Tor_> ?
<Mathias> 2*16gb, 1*2gb og et på 4gb som jeg ikke aner hvor er
<Mathias> hahaha, det trengs nok ikke :P
<Tor_> :)
<Mathias> men om jeg skal "vannkjøle" den er bare å senke den ned i mineralolje
<pineappl1> hej, da må du stryke "vann" mister
<pineappl1> :P
<pineappl1> Hadde vært kult, men det er kanskje leit å få av oljen etterpå?
<Mathias> drukne den i isopropanol :P
<Guest99937> <---også kjent som Tor_
<Guest99937> nå er jeg tilbake der jeg var i stad
<pineappl1> notert!
<Guest99937> gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins var løsningen etter å ha purget driveren
<Guest99937> så nå lurer jeg på om noen har en annen  ide
<Guest99937> jeg liker å se hele desktoppen :P
<Guest99937> er det en måte å fikse dette med over/underscanning uten å innstallere drivere?
<Mathias> som regel på selve tven
<Mathias> eller skjermen
<Mathias> brb igjen, fikse legokassa til pien
<Tor_> ikke på den dinosauren jeg har
<Tor_> windouce takler det helt perfekt uten min innblanding
<Tor_> strøkent og riktig skalert bilde
 * pineappl1 har lyst på en slik http://tinyurl.com/bm32s6n
<pineappl1> Men nestegang jeg prøver å fjerne foten på den; kapper jeg den heller av!
<pineappl1> Dårlig fot og ramme, men panelet er fantastisk. Så planen var å bruke et annet stativ, men endte ikke bra.
<Guest99937> kvesta du hele greia?
<Guest99937> fra spøk til revolver. er det ingen her som er i stand til å hjelpe meg?
<Mathias> ikke bare å skru av foten?
<Mathias> Guest99937: vent en time eller to så kommer supernerdene :P
<Mathias> men da er kassa til pien ferdig :D
<Mathias> med "litt" bedre kjøling
<Guest99937> den kassa kan vente ;)
<Mathias> er kanskje ikke så interessant for deg men f.o.m. tirsdag er jeg uten laptop/desktop i et par mnder
<Mathias> så må ha noe å knote med så man ikke blir sprø
<Guest99937> he he
<Guest99937> legoen stikker vel ikke av
<Mathias> er det kassa er laget av ^^
<Mathias> skulle gjerne fått lagd en i tre/aluminium, men har ikke ressurser til det :\
<Guest99937> sånn er det
<Mathias> kan alltids bøye plast, men det ser ikke like fancy ut :P
<Guest99937> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<Guest99937> '
<Guest99937> får denne feilen når jeg aktiverer canonical partners ppa
<Guest99937> derfor jeg ikke får tredjeparts drivere?
<Guest99937> i lista
<Guest99937> som her: http://i.stack.imgur.com/zpY6O.png
<geirha> Får du til å åpne den urlen i en nettleser?
<Guest99937> kommer ikke opp et eneste alternativ der
<Guest99937> ja bildet åpner fint her
<Guest99937> får ikke du åpnet den?
<geirha> Jeg mener http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg
<Guest99937> å ja
<Guest99937> ja
<Guest99937> det går fint
<Guest99937> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
<geirha> SÃ¥ nettleseren klarer det, men ikke apt. Merkelig.
<Guest99937> den sier jo something wicked happend
<Guest99937> så da er vel noe wicked ;)
<Guest99937> har vært sånn en innsallerte
<Guest99937> *siden
<Guest99937> *siden jeg inntallerte
<geirha> Kan du huske å ha satt opp noen proxy-instillinger?
<Guest99937> nei det er kke blitt gjort
<Guest99937> jeg er tilkoblet trådløst til et mobilt modem fra telenor om det har noe å si
<geirha> Det kan være tilkoblingen ikke er helt stabil, og at apt ikke takler det særlig bra når det feiler mitt i en nedlasting.
<Guest99937> men det er alltid den samme som feiler
<Guest99937> har og prøvd foskjellige servere
<Guest99937> og den feiler alltid
<geirha> Hvis du åpner en terminal og skriver:  sudo apt-get update   får du samme feilmeldingen?
<Guest99937> men det er ikke urimelig å tro tilkoblingen er dårlig for det er treg respons i firefox ofte også
<Guest99937> det er da jeg får den meldingen
<Guest99937> r jeg oppdaterer i terminal
<Guest99937> *når
<Mathias> det der problemet ja
<Guest99937> men jeg tror ikke dette problemet er relatert til dårlig tilkobling. da ville jeg slite med andre ppa'er i blant også.
<Mathias> sudo apt-get update --fix-missing <-- prøvd den?
<Guest99937> nå har jeg det: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<Guest99937> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Guest99937> jalp ikke nye
<Guest99937> hjalp
<Guest99937> er det flere her som har fått forespørseler om å oversette?
<Guest99937>  på kanalen her som sendte PM og ville ha noe setninger oversatt til norsk?
<geirha> Ja, det er en fyr som oversetter wikinews-artikler til gebrokkent norsk.
<Guest99937> seriøs?
<Guest99937> jeg spurte hva det var til og for hvem. men har ikke fått noe svar på det
<pineappl1> Noen av dere som befinner dere i oslo området og kan sitte på utetermometeret og bekrefte at ca 11 grader celsius stemmer? :-)
<pineappl1> titte*
<Guest99937> he he
<pineappl1> Er ikke interessert i resultatet om noen skulle sitte på termometeret altså :P
<Guest99937> jeg vil gjerne ha litt guidence iht ppa'en og evt driver/overscan-problematikk jeg :D
<Brik> :D
<Tor_> welcome :)
<Tor_> det var visst feil tastatur :P
<IvarB> splittttt
<Mathias> bare fordi jeg sier \o på #irssi
<IvarB> jeg tok en apt-get upgrade på en maskin her
<IvarB> trodde det var meg
<Mathias> jeg har apt-get'et i et par timer nå :P
<Mathias> viser seg at pien ikke er den raskeste teskjea i syltetøyglasset
<Malinux> viser seg at wd-tv støtter linux-shares. lite om jeg bruker det istedet for windows shares :D
<Tor_> og jeg er ikke den skarpeste kniven på søyden. noen som er opp for å hjelpe meg nå?
<Mathias> Malinux: skrem vekk overscanningen til Tor_ :P
<Tor_> i need that
<Malinux> oversanninga?
 * Malinux skremmer bort overscanninga til Tor_
<Tor_> takk
<Tor_> den er visst ikke borte ennå :/
<Mathias> for stort bilde i forhold til skjermen
<Tor_> :D
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> har du noe scaling eller noe du kan velge?
<Tor_> jeg får ikke installert fglrx
<Tor_> mener du på TV'en? nei
<Tor_> ingen muligheter der
<Malinux> tenker i innstillingene for skjermoppløsning osv
<Malinux> men tja, jeg har sett det der med med mitt nvidia-skjermkort på en tv en gang
<Malinux> at man ser at bildet går litt ut av skjermen
<Tor_> nettopp
<Malinux> og jeg fant ikke ut av det :S
<Tor_> jeg har har problemet en gang med nvidia på samme tv'en
<Tor_> mulig du som hjalp meg da og
<Malinux> hm, gjorde jeg?
<Malinux> kanskje
<Tor_> det løste seg enkelt i kontrollpanetet til nvidia
<Malinux> den tv-en jeg herja med er også en gammel lcd-tv. men tror den støtter 1080p
<Tor_> det er værre nå uten driver og kontrollpanel
<Tor_> min er HD ready
<Mathias> Tor_: btw, prøvd xrandr-metoden?
<Tor_> nei
<Tor_> jeg leste litt om det tidligere
<Malinux> http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/27/hd-101-overscan-and-why-all-tvs-do-it/
<Mathias> skal være at man kan sette "border" med den
<Tor_> men det jeg leste var kryptisk og usikker på om det ville funke her
<Tor_> men det snedige er at windows løaser dette fint på samme maskin
<Malinux> ja, så noe mangler visst
<Malinux> i den linken jeg sender, så er det visst mulig å korrigere overscan på enten tv-en eller i nvidia-software-instillingene
<Malinux> men jeg har ikke sett det i Ubuntu
<Malinux> men skal se en film nå :D
<Malinux> så er tilbake litt senere :D
<Tor_> er det noe poeng i å ha canonical partners ppa aktivert?
<Mathias> bare å se hvilke pakker som ligger i den, er det noe du driter i så er det bare å deaktivere den
<Tor_> jeg får jo ikke brukt den
<Tor_> vankelig å se noe da
<Mathias> bare å deaktivere da, like så greit :P
<Tor_> dessuten vet vel ikke jeg hva jeg skulle trenge av pakker
<Tor_> spørsmålet er om det er noe som er elementert feks iht grafikkdrivere som jeg knoter med
<Mathias> hva var navnet på ppaen?
<Tor_> canonical partners
<Tor_> den følger med innstallasjonen
<Tor_> men husker ikke om den er aktivert by default
<heinkel_111> hei, jeg har en kubuntu maskin og en win 8 maskin. Har installert putty og xming pä windowsmaskinen og ved hjelp av de kan jeg bruke windowsmaskinen som en tynnklient
<heinkel_111> og kjøre programvindu, for eksempel konsole, dolphin og libreoffice
<heinkel_111> dette gjør jeg ved å finne kommatndoen for å starte de og starte de fra puttyterminalen
<heinkel_111> men
<heinkel_111> hvordan kan jeg få opp et fullt skrivebord?
<heinkel_111> jeg satset på startx men det hadde jeg ikke lov å gjøre sa maskinen
<Mathias> heinkel_111: er et par metoder, er også et par metoder som ikke trenger hele skrivebordet (winsitch for eksempel)
<Mathias> vnc/rdp funker vel óg
<heinkel_111> jeg prøvde vnc og var ikke fornøyd med responstiden
<heinkel_111> libreoffice fungerer for eksempel bedre over X
<heinkel_111> enn med vnc
<Mathias> er fordi ting tegnes på klientsiden om jeg husker rett
<heinkel_111> ikke spør hvorfor: men det er en observasjon --ahhh kult med svar mens jeg skriver
<Mathias> har holdt litt på med å kjøre ting eksternt :P
<heinkel_111> med klientsiden mener du tynnklienten som kjører win8 antar jeg, jeg er litt forvirret siden X serversiden vel = windowsmaskinen?
<heinkel_111> jeg prøver å lese meg litt opp
<heinkel_111> uansett, kde-applikasjoner ser ut til å være en helt annen greie
<heinkel_111> de er ganske treige
<heinkel_111> Mathias: hvordan får jeg opp skrivebordet da? Jeg fikk til dette for 6 år siden men har visst glemt en del ting
<Mathias> er på en raspberry pi nå så orker ikke kravle meg gjennom nettleseren i raspbian (den er sirup). men er en veldig fin guide på ubuntu-wikien :)
<heinkel_111> hmm den fant ikke google for meg, takk for tipset
<heinkel_111> jeg skal lete
<heinkel_111> hei Mathias.. var det alle sidene relatert til LTSP du hadde i tankene?
<Mathias> nei, men ser ut som noe som passer for deg faktisk
<heinkel_111> ikke helt, slik jeg forstår det er det mere tiltenkt dedikert hardware som tynnklient
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> LTSP har veldig med tynnklient å gjøre, ja
<Guest98638> hei det er meg igjen tor_. er det noe håp for å få litt hjelp her nå. ATI drivere/overskanning HDMI problem
 * Mathias gjesper høylytt og forbanner cython
<Guest98638> var det et demonstrativt gjesp?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> har tilogmed drept X og hoppet til en TTY så det skal gå litt fortere å kompilere Cython
<Guest98638> javel, hva betyr det?
<Guest98638> :D
<Mathias> kort fortalt, X er skjermserveren, TTY er fancy sak med kun tekst
<Guest98638> ok, ala termnal
<Guest98638> ?
<Mathias> jau
<Guest98638> skjønner mener
<Guest98638> jeg syns du kunne kommet hit og fikse alle mine problemer i stedet
<Guest98638> :P
<Guest98638> har koblet tl med VGA kabel nå men det ser helt dass ut. uskarpt og tungt for øynene
<Mathias> VGA er dass ja :P
<Guest98638> er det her noe som kan bære frukter? http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<Guest98638> nei det er det vel ikke
<Guest98638> jeg har ikke noe hybrid
<Guest98638> hvis jeg følger denne http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<Guest98638> får jeg beskjed om når jeg kjører installasjonsprogramet at your system is not supported by this driver
<RoyK> aften
<Malinux> aften paften :D
<Malinux> hvordan gikk det med overscanninga?
<RoyK> overscanning?
<Malinux> ja, var det ikke noe sånt som skjedde med tver?
<Malinux> dette: http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/27/hd-101-overscan-and-why-all-tvs-do-it/
<lolbat>  srm er treg som faen
<RoyK> srm?
<RoyK> Malinux: ah
<lolbat> secure rm
<lolbat> kanskje jeg skal prøve meg på ati drivere igjen?
<RoyK> sikker sletting kan gjøres med shred
<lolbat> Nei
<RoyK> nehei?
<lolbat> srm kjører først en runde med 0er, så 5 med dev/urandom, så 28 med peter gutman sin metode, så 5 urandom
<lolbat> Jeg legger i tillegg til et flagg så den skriver over med 0er til slutt
<pineappl1> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/datalagringsdirektivet-vil-koste-nesten-en-halv-milliard-det-forste-aret/132991
<RoyK> lolbat: det holder med shred - du må tilbake til tidlig nittitall for å kunne gjenopprette overskrevne data på en snurredisk
 * RoyK lurer på hva slags butikk lolbat driver for å være så paranoid for dataene sine ;)
<IvarB> sikkert noe skummel porno
<lolbat> Bare pinlige bilder
<lolbat> Etter å ha sortert litt på bildemapper har jeg bestemt meg for å ikke drikke på en stund
<geirha> Enklere før i tida, når telefonene ikke hadde kamera
<lolbat> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<geirha> betyr at du har fjerna katalogen sh stod i
<lolbat> det var AMD som gjorde det, men ja
<geirha> Er sjelden du finner noen som skriver robuste skript. AMD er ikke av den sjeldne typen.
<lolbat> jeg vedder en femitlapp på at x ikke funker etter at jeg rebooter
 * RoyK vedder ikke imot
<lolbat> bare sånn 10-12 feil når jeg laster installerte driverene
<geirha> Skulle ønske Matrox hadde hengt med i 3d-kappløpet. De hadde bra drivere for linux, open source og greier.
<Malinux> fett
<Malinux> men nå er det natta
<lolbat> faen da
<lolbat> fortsatt ingen driver
<lolbat> og alt+f2 tar tre minutter i xfce
<lolbat> Iallefall et
<RoyK> hva gjør alt+f2 i xfce?
<geirha> det samme som i gnome
<RoyK> som er
<lolbat> gir meg en plass som jeg starter programmer
<RoyK> ok
<lolbat> Halve workflowen min
<geirha> "Kjør program" eller hva det nå heter
 * RoyK glemmer fort hva tastetrykk gjør i linux-land, bruker bare linux til serverting
<lolbat> alt+f2 -> vlc, alt+f2 -> skype, alt+f2 -> xfce-terminal og så videre
<geirha> Bruker super'n i unity til slikt jeg
<pineappl1> i awesome wm er der per default super+r for å kjøre programmer i likhet med alt+f2
<RoyK> super? som i meta?
<pineappl1> RoyK: Som i windows tasten :P
<RoyK> meta
<pineappl1> ahok, tror den kalles noe annet i lua configene for wm'en også
 * RoyK har fått seg 20 stk 3x1W GRB-LEDs
<RoyK> den heter meta
<pineappl1> Åja :)
<RoyK> epletast eller optiontast eller windowstast eller supertast eller whatnot
<RoyK> men meta
<geirha> Nei, vanlige tastatur til PC har ikke meta-tast.
<RoyK> jo, det kalles bare windows-tast
<RoyK> samme scankode som meta
<pineappl1> Vil flest forstå meg om jeg sa windows tasten eller meta key?
<pineappl1> tro? :P
<RoyK> vel - natta
<geirha> Windows-tasten
<lolbat> kan jeg hoppe over denne versjonen?
<lolbat> at det skal være så umulig å installere drivere
<Computron_> hei
<lolbat> jeg tror jeg klarte å gjøre det verre...
<lolbat> Jeg mistet aticonfig
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-29
<skandix> Morning
<Malinux> morning :)
<citoyen> morn
<IvarB> morn
<skandix> Står ti?
<Malinux> hva var det som var tatt over for ffmpeg?
<Malinux> avconv kanskje?
<RoyK> Malinux: libav/avconv
<Malinux> oki
<RoyK> Malinux: har vel ikke "tatt over" - ffmpeg finnes fremdeles - men avconv er valgt av debian framfor ffmpeg
<Malinux> I see. jeg fikk gjort det jeg skulle med avconv, men jeg vil også deinterlace videoen uten å komprimere ytterligere
<RoyK> burde vel funke?
<Malinux> kanskje. jeg får foreløpig ikke til. det står q=28 i stedet for 1.0
<RoyK> avconv -i asdf -c copy -deinterlace out
<RoyK> avconv -i <input> -c copy -deinterlace <output>
<RoyK> f.eks.
<Malinux> oi, dette kan jo funke :)
<Malinux> tja, videoen ble ikke deinterlaced
<RoyK> :P
<Malinux> ser ut som flagget er for å deinterlace bilder
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> kanskje -ilme kan hjelpe? usikker her
<Malinux> er noe som heter -vf vadif
<Malinux> eh.,  yadif mener jeg
<Malinux> yet another deinterlace filter
<skandix> http://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/2489f0/you_do_not_need_them/
<skandix> hehe
<Malinux> nei, er jo umulig å deinterlace jo
<Malinux> kanksje fordi man må re-encode når man skal deinterlace
<Malinux> men hvor mye er det igjen av kvalitetn da, som allerede ikke er alt for god
<Malinux> fungerer nå. tar tid, da den omkoder
<Malinux> men det er nettopp det, den koder om
<RoyK> til hvilken kodek?
<RoyK> koder du om til h.264, så burde det jo ikke bli så mye tap
<Malinux> libx264 fra H.264
<Malinux> så er vel samme kodeken ish
<Malinux> æsj
<Malinux> tar liksom vinter og vår å kode om
<RoyK> men libx264 er i hvert fall flertråda
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> bruker alle kjerner nå, eller bare ei? ser det er en -threads-opsjon
<RoyK> type -threads `cat /proc/cpuinfo | awk '/core id/'| sort -u|wc -l`
<RoyK> :P
<Malinux> command not found
<Malinux> men er kanskje uten disse? `
<RoyK> eh
<Malinux> `cat /proc/cpuinfo | awk '/core id/'| sort -u|wc -l`
<Malinux> 2: command not found
<Malinux> men når jeg kjrøer uten ````symbolene
<Malinux> så får jeg bare
<RoyK> avconv (blabla) -threads `cat /proc/cpuinfo | awk '/core id/'| sort -u|wc -l` -o bla
<Malinux> 2
<Malinux> ah
<RoyK> evt bare legg på -threads 2
<Malinux> mulig, men jeg starter ikke den på nytt
<RoyK> siden du har to tråder
<RoyK> kjør htop
<RoyK> og se om den bruker begge kjernene
<RoyK> mulig den er smart nok til å telle kjerner sjøl
<Malinux> jeg har 4 oppføringer på avconv
<Malinux> og begge cpu-er ser ut til å kjøre på full pupp
<RoyK> da kjører den nok på begge
<Malinux> jepp
<RoyK> Malinux: du skulle hatt en sånn en http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358265/
<Malinux> en ? en 56-core?!
<RoyK> 64
<RoyK> 4 stk 16core opteron
<RoyK> ...og en kvart tera minne :P
<Malinux> 16 cores faktisk
<Malinux> shit
<Malinux> er dette ting som går i servere?
<RoyK> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/server/6000/6300#
<RoyK> litt guff der ;)
<Malinux> eh, her, hvor er det man får tak på de prosessorene?
<Malinux> men regner vel egentlig med at vi etterhvert får 512-cores, 1024 osv på en enkeltprosessor
<Mathias> Malinux: en kiliatetracosa-core?
<Mathias> om jeg tolket IUPAC-artikkelen rett da :P
<Malinux> Mathias: noe sånt
<Mathias> err
<Mathias> tetracosakilia!
<Mathias> latinsk/gresk er ikke helt norsk :p
 * skandix er så trøtt.
<Aeyoun> Jeg har en VPS som  kernel panicker ved høy nettverksaktivitet. Feks. apt-get update. Er det noe særlig å gjøre med sånne situasjoner annet enn å begynne på nytt? Får ingen logger eller noe. Maskinen bare powerer off.
<Dry_Lips> Aeyoun: åpne en ticket? Hvem er det du bruker?
<Aeyoun> Skjedde etter oppdateringer til Ubuntu Server 14.04
<Dry_Lips> Er det din egen fysiske server, eller leier du en VPS? Hvis du leier, så er det vel en sak for kundeservicen?
<Aeyoun> Leier en VPS. Hva skal kundeservice gjøre med det?
<geirha> Er antagelig ikke så lurt å oppgradere en VPS
<Aeyoun> Ta seg godt betalt? :P
<Aeyoun> Ja, jeg tror jeg har funnet ut det. ;-)
<geirha> Linux Sucks. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOxlazS3zs
<Malinux> hehe :) ser på. var ca halvparten som brukte unity med ubuntu og bare noen få av de var misfornøyd med unity :)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: du har ikke et snapshot av den før du oppgraderte den?
<RoyK> s/før/fra før/
<Aeyoun> Nope. Får ikke det fra leverandøren.
<Aeyoun> Norske VPS tilbydere er litt … stusserlige.
<Aeyoun> Ordet “lowcost” manglet.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: host1!
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hvilken?
<Aeyoun> RoyK: nordkappnett.
<Aeyoun> Ikke fornøyd. Alle tjenestene har forskjellige passord og brukernavn. Alt er koblet sammen med lim og minimal effort.
<RoyK> :D
<Aeyoun> Mathias: host1 er 16
<Aeyoun> *150kr mer i mnd.
<RoyK> http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/pricing/
<RoyK> :P
<Aeyoun> RoyK: jeg vil ha noe i Norge. Eller norden.
<RoyK> der styrer du snapshotting og sånt sjøl
<RoyK> Aeyoun: forstår
<Aeyoun> Før eller senere ender jeg kanskje opp med å jobbe for ett av disse selskapene.
<Aeyoun> SÃ¥ fint om de har kunder. :-P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> webhuset.no skryter av at de "snart" kommer med snapshotting
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva var feilen?
<Mathias> Aeyoun: så du på cloud eller ren vps?
<RoyK> Mathias: og forskjellen skulle være?
<Mathias> cloud er mer betal-for-forbruket
<RoyK> cloud er bare et tåkeord
<Mathias> nå tenker jeg på host1 sin cloud1 :p
<RoyK> joda, men "the cloud" eller "skyen" er bare tåkeprat. det er virtualisering gone large, ikke noe mer :P
<Mathias> det vet jeg :p
<Mathias> mem brb
<Mathias> men*
 * Dry_Lips er en smule skeptisk til ordene "norsk" og "vps" i samme setning
<Dry_Lips> prisene pleier å være ublu
 * Dry_Lips liker http://ramnode.com/
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: tror kanskje at Aeyoun ikke liker at NSA eller FRA skal kunne overvåke VM-en
<Dry_Lips> RoyK: De har noder i nederland
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: uten at trafikken går gjennom sverige? ;)
<Dry_Lips> Den blir verre ;-)
<RoyK> https://clientarea.ramnode.com/cart.php?gid=21 <-- 0 available :P
<RoyK> uansett konfig
<Dry_Lips> RoyK: Spurte nettopp, og de skal ha nye tilgjengelig i kveld etter maintenance
<RoyK> k
<Dry_Lips> Men ellers er jo også https://www.providerservice.com/ billige og bra
<Aeyoun> cloud er et synonym for «someone else's servers»
<Aeyoun> Mathias RoyK Dry_Lips: Jeg vil ha i norden. «Før eller senere ender jeg kanskje opp med å jobbe for ett av disse selskapene.»
<Aeyoun> Tenk globalt, handle lokalt, og alt det der. Spesielt når det er potensielle arbeidsgivere i fremtiden. ;-P
<Mathias> Aeyoun: cloud1 kjører på 5 hypervisore nedi oslo :p
<Aeyoun> Ellers hadde jeg bare endt opp på DigitalOcean som alle andre. Ser ut til å være en superior tjeneste.
<Mathias> hypervisorer kanskje?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: spesialiserer du deg på nettverk? eller virtualisering? eller hva?
<RoyK> Mathias: 5? får jo ikke kjørt så mye på sånt :P
<RoyK> Mathias: dvs - jo - kanskje - om du er gjerrig på minne...
<RoyK> vi har vel cirka 200 VM-er på 11 vertsmaskiner
<Aeyoun> Jeg kjører en «VPS-25». https://nordkappnett.no/no/info/vpskonto/
<Aeyoun> 100 NOK/mnd for 512/25/150
<Aeyoun> +mva, of course.
<Mathias> forbanna mva :p
<Aeyoun> Mathias: nei, den er fin. Betaler for mye bra.
 * Aeyoun does not mind paying it
<Mathias> kjøp en rpi fra rs da :p
<Aeyoun> Mathias: du tenker på en forkortelsesordbok?
<Mathias> kjøp en raspberry pi fra rs-online :p
<Mathias> var en krone eller to over tollgrensa, endte opp med mva+toll :p
<Mathias> som kostet mer enn rpien
<Aeyoun> Mathias: mva. er ikke problemet der. DETTE er problemet, https://www.tollsjekk.no/om-import#gebyrer
<RoyK> Mathias: du får dem jo billig fra norske butikker også...
<Aeyoun> Jeg kan ikke hoste ting hjemmefra.
<Aeyoun> Se tidligere diskusjoner om avtalevilkårene til Get og Canal Digital. Ingen servere på deres nett.
<Mathias> RoyK: nå ja :P
<Aeyoun> (Upload er farlig for pairing agreements, vet du.)
<Mathias> men før de var i norske butikker vet du
<RoyK> Mathias: joda, kjøpte også fra rs
<Aeyoun> Jeg solgte min Pi til Malinux. Jeg håper den fikk et bedre liv og mer oppmerksomhet fra henne. :-)
<Mathias> Malinux kjører vel openelec på den
<Aeyoun> De få VPS-tilbyderene vi har i Norge vet å ta seg godt betalt for lite. Blir skeptisk når copyrightåret i footeren er to–tre år tilbake. (Dette som var utgangspunktet for https://twitter.com/Aeyoun/status/460080377588363265 )
<Dry_Lips> Ayeoun: Jeg betaler 3.5 EUR minus 18% moms
<Dry_Lips> Altså under 3 EUR i måneden, tror jeg
<Aeyoun> Av de norske ser det ut til at det kun er UniWeb som har «made a freaking effort».
<Dry_Lips> 1 GB RAM, 30 GB SSD
<Dry_Lips> 1 TB bandwidth
<RoyK> per mnd?
<RoyK> år?
<Dry_Lips> pr mnd
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: i Norge? ;) Norden?
<Dry_Lips> Tyskland
<Aeyoun> Skal jeg lengre unna blir det DigitalOcean.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: ja :) pi-en er flink til å kjøre openelec :) så den viser filmer og sånt :)
<Dry_Lips> Men det var ett introduksjonstilbud
<Aeyoun> Alt de gjør er sexy og de gjør det langt billigere.
<Aeyoun> Pluss at over-capacity-chargene er helt ok. De fleste stenger endten av når du går over kvoter eller belaster helt ville gebyrer. Blir fort mer enn mnd. prisen for hele tjenesten per gb.
<Aeyoun> Også har vi de morsomme som bare tilbyr CentOS. :P https://www.agdernett.no/?vis=vps
<RoyK> centos/rhel suger ganske hardt imho :P
<Aeyoun> Jeg tror jeg skal velge denne! Bare utrolig lite minne og båndbredde til en helt latterlig skyhøy pris. http://www.genialt.no/vps.php
<Aeyoun> Ordentlig genialt.
<RoyK> joda, du kan få det til å funke ganske greit om du installerer en drøss med pakker fra EPEL og sånt, men...
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> centos 5, faktisk
<Dry_Lips> Aeyoun: lurer på om det noensinne er noen som kjøper en slik løsning... (genialt.no)
<Aeyoun> 600 /mnd for 50 GB. Nesten på nivå med de nye prisene fra Netcom og Telenor.
<RoyK> gode, gamle centos 5 fra 2007
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: Helt sikkert.
<Dry_Lips> Ouch
<Aeyoun> Jeg tror faktisk NordkappNett har den beste prisen og løsningen i Norge. Det er litt trist for kompetanse i landet.
<RoyK> nå kjører nok enkelte på eldre versjoner av linux-distroer med vilje, sånn som ISS som kjører på debian squeeze, for å være helt sikre på at ting ikke tryner
<RoyK> meeen - de fleste er kortere vei unna en tekniker enn folka oppe på ISS
<Aeyoun> Korreksjon. Denne er kanskje bedre. http://minecraftvps.no/
<RoyK> den virka jo bra
<Aeyoun> Fantastisk. Alle ordene er egne bilder. http://minecraftvps.no/om-oss/
<RoyK> men er det kvm/vmware/hyperv/noe eller bare openvz?
<Aeyoun> De reseller DigitalOcean (basert på IP-adressene de oppererer med). Ikke i Norge.
<RoyK> ah
<Aeyoun> De ser ut til å være ferdige droplets (vms) de deployer på dine vegne hos DigitalOcean. Ikke en generic tjeneste.
<RoyK> mulig de er låst ned til bare minecraft-bruk...
<Aeyoun> Det er litt tungtå søke etter VPS i Norge pga. alle blåskjortene som søker på «verdipapirsentralen».
<Aeyoun> Copyright 2010, ja disse bryr seg virkelig om tjeneste. «Laget med innlevelse» betyr jo også virkelig ingenting. http://qts.no/web-hosting/
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva skal du kjøre på skiten?
<Aeyoun> RoyK: fra alt til ingenting.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: mistenker jeg ender opp med 2 stk. og public-facing tjenester på den ene og noe privat på den andre.
<RoyK> ok, så du trenger fra 128MB til 16GB RAM og fra 8GB til 8TB diskplass? ;)
<Aeyoun> RoyK: 512mb ram tror jeg holder lenge. 20 gb disk også. båndbredden må være fleksibel. overcharging som gir mening.
<Aeyoun> At de skrur av krana om jeg går over kapasitet er uaktuelt.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7360623/
<RoyK> Aeyoun: du trenger bare en sånn en på gutterommet :D
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> feil
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Avtalevilkårene til nettleverandøren lar meg ikke ha servere hjemme.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7360634/
<RoyK> litt bedre
<RoyK> Aeyoun: ah - noen som lever på nittitallet? ;)
<Aeyoun> RoyK: bare Canal Digital og Get. De har monopoler i de ulike bygårene her i Oslo. :P
<Aeyoun> Når det ikke er noen konkurranse, hvorfor skal de være kundevennlige.
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> ikke sant
<RoyK> men er det ikke viken fiber i nærheten?
<Aeyoun> Det er borettslaget som bestemmer.
<Malinux> ideelt sett ser jeg ikke noe poeng med mange tilbydere. Kan man ikke gjøre et vedtak på at televerket skal bygge ut fiber til alle husstander. Alle får
<Malinux> alle får full fart
<Aeyoun> Jeg fikk brev på døra i går. Borettslaget bytter fra Canal Digital til Get. Så fra asken til iden.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: joda, men der har du jo stemmerett
<Malinux> så slipper man at pengene går til å reklamere for hvem som er best og billigst og jeg veit ikke hva
<Malinux> og alt kan bli ca 20% billigere.
<Aeyoun> Gullord fra avtalevilkårene til Get: «[tjenesten kan ikke benyttes til] Å videresende kjedebrev og/eller oppfordre til sending av slike.» Inkluderer det retweets? eller bare kattemail?
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Jeg liker at det er konkurranse. Så de ikke kan drive med sånt tull som det over.
<Aeyoun> Jeg har heller ikke lov til å sende lenker over IRC via nettet til Get. :P
<RoyK> post- og teletilsynet burde slått ned på sånt
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Jeg har prøvd i fire år. Ingen er interessert i dette.
<Aeyoun> http://www.get.no/kundeservice/veiledninger/_attachment/7592?_ts=12e5cee00e1&download=true
<RoyK> Aeyoun: har du prøvd å kontakte http://www.npt.no/ ?
<Aeyoun> Jeg har ikke lov til å BANNE på IRC lengre. Faen heller.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Ja. Jeg har vært gjennom hele regla. Har forsøkt diverse aviser også. Selv IT-blekkene på nett er uinteressert i å skrive om dette.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: prøvd å gå gjennom EFN?
<Aeyoun> EFN er dødt. Nettsidene er et historisk museum.
<RoyK> ikke veldig aktivt forum lenger, men det er endel folk der med kontakter
<RoyK> epostlista er aktiv
<RoyK> mer eller mindre
<Aeyoun> Avtalevilkårene til Get sier at jeg ikke har lov til å avbryte noen andre som snakker på IRC eller å poste en melding over flere linjer.
<Aeyoun> Det er jo helt absurd.
<Aeyoun> Hva katta har de med dèt å gjøre?
<RoyK> regner med at de har 10 mann ansatt for å passe på :D
 * Aeyoun går forbi kundesenteret til Get hver dag
<Aeyoun> Har lyst til å brenne ned bygget.
<Aeyoun> Nei vet da, det der var vel trakassering og mobbing. Jeg har ikke lov til det lengre.
<Aeyoun> Trusler også. :-P
<RoyK> hjelper nok lite. det er nok noen hvitsnipper på toppen som har bestemt at Sånn Skal Internett Være
<RoyK> og som faktisk tror at de klarer det :P
<Aeyoun> Det er også ikke tillat å ha venner som bruker Windows Phone 8.1. De kan ikke komme på besøk. WiFi Sense vil automatisk gi kontaktene dine midlertidig tilgang på WiFi passordet ditt. Dette er ikke lov.
<Aeyoun> Grr.
<Aeyoun> Jeg har heller ikke lov til å sende den samme eposten til to mottakere. Så om jeg sender en epost til én venn, så kan jeg ikke sende den samme til en annen. :P
 * Aeyoun håper noen andre synes dette er sinnsykt og ser på hvilke avtalevilkår deres ISP har prakket på dem
 * RoyK sender klagemail til get
<RoyK> :)
<Aeyoun> Takk, RoyK. :)
<Aeyoun> http://www.vps.me/ — jeg likte denne. Kult at illustrasjonen endrer seg etter hvert som du endrer på slideren.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: nei - klager på DEG! du FORURENSER IRC! :D
 * RoyK dukker
<Aeyoun> RoyK: jeg bruker ikke Get før i slutten av mai.
<Aeyoun> Sprer jeg ikke glede? ^______^
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: da får du i det minste gleden av den sinnsyke oppetida til Get
<RoyK> etter hva jeg kjenner til, så er den oppimot 98%!
 * RoyK grins
<RoyK> jeg har vel hatt viken fiber/altibox i 4 år eller noe. og ja, det har vært litt nedetid. husker for 2-3 år siden, så var det nede i 2-3 timer!
<RoyK> men det er vel det jeg har sett av nedetid ;)
<RoyK> ...så tror jeg finner noe annet å klage over ;)
<Malinux> men om post- og teletilsynet var de som stod for leveransen f.eks.
<Malinux> sånne avtalevilkår er jo bare teite
<RoyK> nei - post- og teletilsynet står ikke for leveransen, men de er jo tilsynet som er autoritative på hvordan ting skal gjøres
<Malinux> virker som reglene til get er slik at det er umulig ikke å bryte dem
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, men de kunne kanskje bare levert fiber til alle
<RoyK> at anal digital/get lager regler som er så sinnsyke som det det ser ut som, så er det jo alarmerende når de sammen i praksis har monopol der det er lagt kabel
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> snart er det bare lov å lytte på musikk via wimp om du har anal digital tipper jeg :p
<Malinux> siden de leverer det inkludert i abonnementet
<RoyK> det har vært flere saker om kabelselskaper i media om nettopp det med monopol
<Malinux> dumt når private får monopol
<RoyK> ja... litt som norgesgruppen og reitan-gruppen - de eier jo nesten alt
<RoyK> og konkurransetilsynet sitter og lurer på hva de kan gjøre :P
<RoyK> evt gir faen
<geirha> dig +short TXT google-public-dns-a.google.com
<RoyK> hehe
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Det har ikke vært noe om dette i Norge.
<Aeyoun> Amerikanerene har begynt å klage på det nå. ISPene der har blitt mer og mer abusive.
<RoyK> om hva?
<Aeyoun> RoyK: meldingen fra 19:26
<RoyK> Malinux'?
<geirha> 19:26      RoyK ┃ det har vært flere saker om kabelselskaper i media om nettopp det med monopol
<geirha> antagelig
<RoyK> http://www.forbrukerradet.no/annet/blogg/digital/snever-konkurranse-p%C3%A5-bredb%C3%A5nd
<RoyK> det ble skrevet endel i media om dette også
<Malinux> RoyK:  ja?
<geirha> genitivapostrof
<RoyK> geirha: ja, ikke garpegenitiv ;)
<RoyK> garpegenitiv er en uting!
 * geirha venter på hoder
<RoyK> geirha: waiting for someone to give you head? ;)
<geirha> 100% [Venter på hoder]   sier apt-get update
<geirha> og der har den stått en stund, så jeg sitter her og venter på disse hodene
<RoyK> ipv6-ting?
<RoyK> så den med en boks på ipv6
<geirha> jeg tror det er "Waiting for headers"
<RoyK> joda, men hva slags adresse viser den?
<RoyK> v4 eller v6?
<geirha> er langt oppi der. Tror det er security.ubuntu.com den sliter med
<geirha> Viser i grunn svært lite nyttig informasjon
<RoyK> heh
 * RoyK prøver
<RoyK> prøver med en 14.04 her og den fant ting raskt
<RoyK> fra us.archive.ubuntu.com
<geirha> prøvde med 14.04 jeg også nå, og den fullførte
<RoyK> fant security.archive.com uten problemer
<geirha> men 12.04-boksen sitter fortsatt og venter på noe
<RoyK> prøvde med 12.04-boksen også - funka fint
<geirha> Hm. Sikkert et eller annet tredjepartsarkiv da
<RoyK> en eller annen ppa
<RoyK> tredjepartsdeponier som ppa-er er jo ikke nødvendigvis oppdaterte :P
<geirha> nja, ppa-ene er jo alle på launchpad
<geirha> så da burde alle feile
<geirha> Jeg deaktiverte steam-arkivet. Da gikk den gjennom
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> s/arkiv/deponi/ :P
 * RoyK er bare litt språknazi
<geirha> Er det det som er den offisielle oversettelsen nå for tida?
<RoyK> eh - repository == deponi
<RoyK> ikke for tida
<RoyK> arkiv er noe som brukes for å lagre gamle greier
<geirha> slik som 2 år gammel programvare?
<geirha> ;P
<geirha> arkiv og pakkekilde er oversettelsene jeg har sett mest
<Malinux> flere som har problemer med at steam-repoen er nede skjønner jeg?
<Malinux> dumt at alt skal henge så lenge når det er sånt
<Malinux> timeouten kunne kanskje vært litt kortere
<RoyK> geirha: den direkte oversettelsen av "repository" til norsk er "deponi"
<RoyK> geirha: du kan være uenig, men bør heller spørre språkrådet enn meg ;)
<RoyK> geirha: type - når finnene nå lager et "repository" for atomavfall, så er det et "deponi", det er ikke et "arkiv" eller en "kilde"
<RoyK> geirha: vi snakker språk her ;)
<geirha> Jeg tenker på hva det blir oversatt til i launchpad. Det er ikke nødvendigvis det riktige.
<Aeyoun> Tilbake. Har jeg gått glipp av noe kritikk av kabelselskaper/ISPer, VPS anbefalinger, eller noe annet spennende?
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-30
<Malinux> da kom det ny firefox her
<Mathias> enda en?
<Mathias> isj, nå angrer jeg på at jeg restartet ff
<RoyK> firefox 843
<Mathias> versjonnummerne er dårlige ja
<Malinux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141513/how-to-lower-wait-time-for-repository-updates
<Malinux> Mathias: ja.. det så jall ut nå. passet ikke fargemessig inn i temaet her mer heller (standard ubuntu tema)
<Malinux> Mathias: enig. Jeg forstår ikke helt hvorfor man går fra 28 til 29 og det der
<Malinux> jeg liker bedre når det er desimaler i versjonsnummerene jeg da
<Malinux> men linken referer til hvordna man kan redusere timeouten på apt-get update
<Mathias> syntes det skal være <veldig stor release>.<release>.<bugfix etc>
<Malinux> mhm
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-01
<RoyK> merklich
<RoyK> http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Kabinett/Tilbeh%C3%B8r/Drevramme/Chieftec-SNT-2131-SATA-Lagringsdrevhylse-med-kj%C3%B8levifte--35-123438-p0000069396.aspx <-- på prisjakt.no er beste pris 750+frakt
<RoyK> søkte den opp på ebay, og DI er fremdeles mye billigere ;)
 * RoyK stikker til offtopic
<Mathias> skal ikke alt + f2 kjøre det du trør inn i den?
<Mathias> selv med argumenter etx
<Mathias> etc*
<RoyK> hæ?
<Mathias> alt + f2 skal liksom være "run"-greia i unity/etc :p
<RoyK> ah - sånn...
<Malinux_> Mathias: hm, jo?
<Malinux_> jeg får opp: "run command" når jeg trykker alt + f2
<Malinux_> dvs "Run a command"
<Mathias> men den nekter å kjøre f.eks. "gnome-terminal --maximize -e --class=irssi ssh -t mathsterk.net screen -UDr irssi"
<Malinux_> hm
<RoyK> Mathias: funker det om du skriver et lite skript som gjør nettopp det og så kjører kommandoen fra alt+f2?
<RoyK> kan jo være litt space escaping og sånt som er problemet
<Mathias> det blir sikkert å funke
<Mathias> mtp at ting starter derifra, bare ikke om jeg har argumenter
<RoyK> hva med gnome-terminal\ --maximize\ -e\ ...
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> forbanna kløn, da...
<Mathias> nope
<Mathias> hmm, ser ut som den ikke liker -e
<Mathias> err, -x
<Mathias> aha, det har sneket seg inn noe usynlig utf-8 jall inn i copypasten
<RoyK> pasta i maskina er dårlege greier ;)
<Malinux_> hm, itaiensk maksin?
<Malinux_> *italiensk
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-02
<Dry_Lips> Noen andre som er plaget med at Firefox avslutter seg selv helt tilfeldig?
<Dry_Lips> Skjer faktisk på to forskjellige PCer
<dr0> Dry_Lips: Hvilken versjon?
<RoyK> dr0: aldri sett...
<RoyK> dr0: noe i kjerneloggen om segfault?
<Dry_Lips> dr0: har sett det både på forrige oppdatering + denne... Så altså bare de to siste versjonene av FF, mao
<Dry_Lips> RoyK: kjernelogg... blir det kern.log ?
<RoyK> dmesg
<dr0> ae??
<dr0> Funker kjempefint p? laptopen
<Mathias> dr0: trenger du hjelp med tegnsett? :P
<RoyK> hehe
<dr0> Mathias: PÃ¥ laptopen, ja
<dr0> FÃ¥r feilmeldinger, ganske gresk
<RoyK> feil språk? ;)
<Malinux> kontrollerkortet har kommet :D
<RoyK> \o/
<Mathias> begynte å bli litt irriterende
<RoyK> Join/part flooding as a result of a malfunctioning connection: If you can't talk to the person, create a temporary redirect ban to an overflow channel such as ##fix_your_connectionconnect (like this: n!u@h$##fix_your_connection) or #wikimedia-overflowconnect. The ban length should be set for a short duration. It's worth sending a PM while they're online (even if they're cycling a lot) so that they can see why/by whom they've been banned when they get b
<RoyK> fra https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/wikipedia/Channel_operator_guidelines
<Mathias> visste jeg ikke :p
<Mathias> får gjør det :p
<RoyK> regna med det ;)
<RoyK> skader ikke å lære noe nytt ;)
<Mathias> sånn :p
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> lurer på om chanserv har en fin innebygd sak som fjerner bans etter x-antall tid
<RoyK> muligens om du bruker chanserv til bans
<RoyK> men aner ikke
<Mathias> meh, får bare huske på det om et par måneder
<Mathias> kunne sikkert ryddet litt opp i bans
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-03
<RoyK> _2rB: fiks nettforbindelsen din
<Malinux> omg
<Malinux> og jeg som syntes jeg ramla mye ut i går :p
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-04
<Aeyoun> Kanskje PCen bare går inn i dvalemodus?
<Aeyoun> OS 10.9 lar ikke brukeren lengre styre slikt selv [enkelt].
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> snart surfer nok maskinen for deg også, så du slipper selv :)
<Aeyoun> Malinux: OS 10.9 gjør faktisk det. De cacher epost, RSS, kalenderdata, og litt sånn smårusk mens maskinen ER SLÅTT AV.
<Malinux> jøss, da er den vel "slått av" ?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: atte?
<Aeyoun> RoyK: hm?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: at den gjør noe når maskina er slått av?
<Malinux> hvordan kan den gjøre noe fysisk om den er strømløs?
<Mathias> snart kan man vel ikke ta batteriet ut av macene :p
<Malinux> hehe :p
<Mathias> skal vi se hvordan det går nå
<RoyK> Mathias: på macbook pro retina og macbook air er det omtrent umulig
<RoyK> sikkert for de nye mbp-maskinene også
<Mathias> er vel naglet igjen
<RoyK> når den mac-en her dør, blir det nok en rimelig laptop med linux
<Mathias> de sklir mer og mer inn i iphone-opplegget?
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> nei, får finne ut hva som kan være en fin idé å ha på en gbit-linje :P
<Mathias> 10/1 faktisk :p
<Mathias> har to bokser på gigabitlinjer ^^
<RoyK> Mathias: hva sier http://speed.bredbandsguiden.no/ ?
<Mathias> den bruker flash
<Mathias> ene er en vps og andre er en seedbox :p
<Mathias> men gi meg en fin testfil :p
<RoyK> http://speed.bredbandsguiden.no/result.php?id=yxzuz6ozrxysl6epr73rp3wj6azysnmi
<Mathias> 2014-05-04 14:57:35 (56.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
<Mathias> ikke barebare å oppdrive de jævla testfilene :P
<Mathias> men kanskje hoppe til offtopic? :P
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-28
<AndyOslo> Huff, faar ikke norske tegn i weechat enda........
<AndyOslo> Og jeg har tydeligvis noe mere feil i oppsettet paa pi'en, siden den paastaar at klokken er 05:30 naar den er 07:30
<AndyOslo> Da fiksa jeg tiden
<AndyOslo> Faen, weechat vil ikke ha norsk tastatur samme fanden hva jeg gjor
<Malinux> hva sier /charset hos deg?
<Malinux> jeg får
<Malinux> charset: terminal: UTF-8, internal: UTF-8
<Malinux> her har du en hel faq for weechat: https://weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html
<AndyOslo> Her sier den charset: terminal: ANSI_X3.4-1968, internal: UTF-8
<Malinux> det er pga den ANSI-greia
<Malinux> hva får du om du skriver: /charset decode ANSI_X3.4-1968
<Malinux> og så
<Malinux>  /charset encode UTF-8
<Malinux> antar jeg er måten å fikse det på
<AndyOslo> Ser ikke ut som om den klarte aa endre det
<AndyOslo> skal teste aa restarte weechat
<Malinux> ah, nei, det er visst bare for gjeldene buffer
<Malinux> nei, vent litt
<Malinux> det er visst  bare for gjeldene buffer
<Malinux> for å endre det globalt, kan du se hva du har på
<AndyOslo> Nei, det hjalp ikke
<Malinux> om du skriver: /set charset.default.decode
<Malinux> hvilke verdier er den satt til?
<Malinux> hos meg står den til: charset.default.decode = "iso-8859-1"
<AndyOslo> weechat     | charset: terminal: ANSI_X3.4-1968, internal: UTF-8
<AndyOslo> 08:24:10  weechat     |
<AndyOslo> 08:24:10  weechat     | [default] (charset.conf)
<AndyOslo> 08:24:10  weechat     |   charset.default.decode = "ANSI_X3.4-1968"
<AndyOslo> 08:24:10  weechat     |
<AndyOslo> 08:24:10  weechat     | 1 option (matching with "charset.default.decode")
<Malinux> aha, da er ikke dine locale satt korrekt :)
<AndyOslo> y
<Malinux> i debian
<AndyOslo> Ja, og det har jeg ogsaa provd aa fikse
<Malinux> får du sånn locale-warning i debian?
<Malinux> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<AndyOslo> Ja, faar det
<Malinux> ja, det er sånn man fikser locales ;)
<Malinux> denne: [*] nb_NO.UTF-8 UTF-8
<AndyOslo> Da fikk jeg opp en lang liste, skal vi se da hva som er det korrekte
<AndyOslo> Takker
<Malinux> se om du får utf-8 når du restarter weechat etterpå
<AndyOslo> Burde jeg fjerne en_US.utf8 greia, for den sto paa den du nevnte allerede
<Malinux> nei, da vil du få feilmeldinger når det kommer engelsk tekst da :)
<Malinux> la den også stå på + den norske
<AndyOslo> Ja
<Malinux>  [ ] en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Malinux> står ikke på i testdebiansaken, men så valgte jeg kun nynorsk eller noe sånt på den da
<Malinux> på serveren min, så skal vi se
<AndyOslo> Saan, da skal jeg proeve aa restarte weechat
<Malinux> hva sier /charset nå da?
<AndyOslo> ææææææææøøøøøøøøåååååå
<AndyOslo> :)
<Malinux> jeg får op æ og ø og å og sånt ja
<AndyOslo> charset: terminal: UTF-8, internal: UTF-8
<AndyOslo> Takker for hjelpen, da må jeg få ungene i barnehagen :)
<Malinux> der ja :)
<Malinux> bare hyggelig
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-29
<winb> Malinux: http://paste.debian.net/170040
<winb> Jeg har innstallert python-pip
<winb> Dette er i debian jessie
<RoyK> winb: http://paste.debian.net/170043/
<RoyK> winb: virker som om du mangler noen biblioteker eller noe
<winb> NÃ¥ fant jeg ut
<winb> Jeg hadde installert alt i root. Tror det skapte problemer
<winb> Men nå får jeg denne
<winb> joakim@debian:~$ speedtest-cli
<winb> Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
<winb> Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
<winb> Failed to retrieve list of speedtest.net servers
<Malinux> winb: er dette installert via en av mine guider?
<Malinux> altså med en av mine guider, som guide, da man ikke kan installere via guiden :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-30
<Malinux> winb: testet i en vm, får den Failed to retrive list of speedtest.net servers selv
<Malinux> Debian 7.8
<RoyK> Malinux: hm...? http://paste.debian.net/170136/
<RoyK> Samling på bitraf 1700, da...
<Malinux> RoyK: jepp. _It is :) I'll be there + Mathias og RoyK kommer også en tur, har jeg hørt :) Om vi blir flere *buntufolk der, det vet jeg jo ikke
<Malinux> winb: kan se ut som feilen både du og jeg fikk, var forbigående, for det virker igjen nå, i alle fall hos meg.
<RoyK> Malinux: dr0 kommer visst
<Malinux> kult :D
* Malinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: set Meetup 30. april kl. 17.00@bitraf Oslo || Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10951424/
<Mathias> RoyK: ↑
<Mathias> (grep på ata / pci / PCI, så ser du feilmeldingene)
<RoyK> [   82.481392] ata1: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> aner ikke hva jeg gjorde, men nå funker ssden igjen
<RoyK> heh
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-01
<Mathias> hmm, oppdaget noe interessant i 15.04, nettverkskortet må restartes hver gang jeg tar laptopen ut av sleep
<Mathias> bcm43228 (broadcom)
<Malinux> Mathias: pussig?
<Mathias> det var ikke sånn i 14.10
<Malinux> hm, da er det pussig :)
<RoyK> broadcom - huff
<thiAs> hvordan skrur jeg på hyperlinks i lxterminal. jeg bruker Lubuntu
<thiAs> sånn at jeg bare kan Ctrl+ høyreklikke på en link/adresse så åpner den seg i default nettleser
<thiAs> husker du hadde det på pcn din Malinux :)
<thiAs> trengte bare å holde inne Ctrl og venstreklikke på linken
<Malinux> thiAs: hm, i termianlemulatoren som er standard i Ubuntu, så funker sånt av seg selv, kanskje det er en setting i lxterminal? :)
<Malinux> http://bbs.archbang.org/viewtopic.php?id=4711
<thiAs> fixa det :)
<thiAs> å btw
<thiAs> 18:20 [-thiAs > jeg skrev in denne komandoen her får å ha default list view på  mappene mine
<thiAs> 18:20 [-thiAs > gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences  default-folder-viewer 'list-view'
<thiAs> 18:21 [-thiAs > som jeg fant her:
<thiAs> https://askubuntu.com/questions/254191/how-to-change-the-default-view-of-folders-to-detailed-view
<thiAs> 18:21 [-thiAs > men skjedde ingen ting
<thiAs> 18:21 [-thiAs > er ikke noe skummelt med den komandoen? sånn at jeg kansje  føkka opp noe?
<thiAs> har noia for å få virus :P
<Malinux> nei :)
<Malinux> sjekk denne
<Malinux> gsettings range org.gnome.nautilus.preferences default-folder-viewer
<Malinux> så ser du mulige verider for default-folder-view :)
<Malinux> thiAs: de samme verdiene kan konfigueres med gconf, som er et gui-program, som kan minne litt om regedit i windows, selv om det nok ikke er helt det samme :)
<thiAs> aight :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-02
<thiAs> Mathias
<thiAs> skal installere ffmpeg. lasta ned en tar.gz fil. pakka den ut, og det er en mappe med masse filer. hvordan installerer jeg programmet?
<thiAs> er det en "make" kommando jeg må bruke?
<thiAs> make install ellerno?
<hjd> thiAs: Hva er galt med ffmpeg-en som er pakket i Ubuntu?
<thiAs> finner ikke ppa til 14.04
<thiAs> Lubuntu 14.04.1
<thiAs> finner ikke en PPA som funker hjd
<hjd> Aha, ser nå at ffmpeg bare er tilgjengelig f.o.m. 15.04 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg) Trodde det alltid hadde ligget i arkivet
<hjd> Nå har ikke jeg fulgt saken så nøye, men det er jo libav som er en fork av ffmpeg, og vil tro den skulle takle det meste av de samme tingene.
<hjd> Kommer an på hva du har tenkt å bruke det til regner jeg med. Hvis du er nødt til å bruke ffmpeg av en eller annen grunn vil jeg regne med de har noen instruksjoner for hvordan bygge/installer selv i nærheten av der du fant tar.gz-filen, evt i en README som fulgte med.
<thiAs> ja
<thiAs> må bruke ffmpeg. trenger det til ett script jg skal bruke
<thiAs> skal sjekke om det står noe i readme filen
<Mathias> thiAs: sikkert ./configure, make, sudo make install
<Mathias> eller så er det vel noe auto-greier
<hjd> Funka ikke https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media? (PPA lenket til fra https://ffmpeg.org/download.html#get-sources)
<thiAs> Mathias: kan du hjelpe meg i teamviewer?
<Mathias> thiAs: nei
<Mathias> 1) null laptop nå, 2) sove, 3) *gjeeeeesp* *mumlemumle*, 4) god natt
<thiAs> god natt navnbrur
<thiAs> kansje min kjære Malinux er våken da? :D
<hjd> Men da sier jeg god natt også :)
<thiAs> btw. hvordan bytter jeg root og innlogginspassord i ubuntu?
<RoyK> thiAs: prøvd å gugle det? ;)
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-03
<qwebirc53182> Folkens. Har vært borte fra Linux-distroer en mannsalder, men investerte forleden i en Pixel LS - og da har jeg installert Unity. Men: Jeg sliter med norske tegn. Identifiseres i layoutoversikten ved KB-valg, men fungerer altså ikke i miljøet. Bug, fix, eller noe helt opplagt jeg overser?
<hjd> qwebirc53182: Hei.
<qwebirc53182> hei!
<hjd> Øverst til høyre er det en rekke indikatorer i Unity. En av disse skal vise gjeldende tegnkart. Er den satt til No som forventet?
<qwebirc53182> ser ingen tegnkart-indikator
<hjd> Hm, trodde da den var standard. Du har de andre, som lyd og klokkeslett osv.
<hjd> Gjorde du et aktivt valg angående tastaturoppsett under installasjon av Ubuntu? Tror den settes til norsk tastatur automatisk, hvis du angir tidssone/plassering som Oslo og/eller har valgt norsk som språk.
<qwebirc53182> la det til nå, hadde satt opp kun norsk som standard - derfor ingen tilvalg. la til noen flere nå og aktiverte. men fortsatt ingen effekt.
<hjd> Hvis du søker opp Tekstoppføring  (Alle innstillinger -> Tekstoppføring), hvilke er listet i oversikten på venstre side?
<thiAs> jeg vet dette er riktig i irssi: channel add -auto #ubuntu-no freenode
<thiAs> men hvordan får jeg lagt til flere kanaler i den kommando linjen? må jeg bruke komma?
<thiAs> vet du Mathias?
 * thiAs :)
<RoyK>   { name = "#ubuntu-no"; chatnet = "Freenode"; autojoin = "yes"; },
<RoyK> thiAs: mistenker at Mathias er over Trondheim et sted
<thiAs> RoyK: jeg vil helst ikke redigere config fila
<thiAs> vil bruke channel add kommandoen :)
<thiAs> så må jeg bruk komma for å legge til flere kanaler i den komandoen?
<thiAs> vil ha #ubuntu-no og #ubuntu-no-offtopic på autojoin ;)
<thiAs> noen som vet?
<thiAs> blir det sånn?? channel add -auto #ubuntu-no, #ubuntu-no-offtopic freenode
<thiAs> eller sånn kansje? channel add -auto #ubuntu-no;#ubuntu-no-offtopic freenode
<_404`d> thiAs: Funker fint for meg å kjøre kommandoen to ganger men med forskjellig kanalnavn
<_404`d> Husk at kommandoen legger til et nytt entry i den lista, så jeg vil tro at du bare vil ha en kanal per entry
<thiAs> aha :D
<thiAs> thx _404`d :)
<_404`d> null problem
<thiAs> _404`d: vet du hvordan jeg gjør så nicket mitt blir endret til thiAs når jeg kobler meg til irc.freenode.net ?
<thiAs> uten å permanent endre det
<thiAs> nvm
<thiAs> fant det ut
<_404`d> Har ikke brukt irssi på evigheter, men bare for å forstå: Du tenkte på noe i den dur av server-spesifikt kallenavn right?
<Malinux> thiAs: http://irssi.org/documentation <<-- her står det en del om hvordan man confer opp irssi
<Malinux> jeg er mer kjent med syntaxen i weechat forøvrig
<_404`d> iset.pl har gjort meg bortskjemt
<thiAs> /network add -nick thiAs freenode ;)
<_404`d> server-spesifikt nick ja, a'ight
 * Aeyoun anbefaler som alltid https://irccloud.com
<Aeyoun> Topic er litt utdatert nå.
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-08
<superos> Bør en gjøre noe spesielt med alle forsøka på å logge inn på maskina mi via ssh? Bare siste 30 min har noen hyggelige kinesere prøvd seg å logge inn som root 50 ganger.
<Malinux> burde ikke ip-en deres havnet i blacklist etter x antall forsøk?
<superos> F.eks ja, leser litt guider på ubuntuwikien nå.
<superos> Bør sette opp Key-Based SSH Logins også (og disable passordbasert pålogging).
<Mathias> superos: fail2ban og sshguard er fine greier
<Mathias> skru også av innlogging som root, og bruk helst bare nøkler
<Malinux> superos: ja :)
<superos> Er det et alternativ å erklære Kina krig?
<superos> 2 kinesiske IP-adresser as we speak prøver å logge inn som root
<Malinux> spørs vel om det er Kinesiske myndigheter som står bak?
<Mathias> boksen min blir jo konstant angrepet ifra kina :P
<n00bster> what kind of d'oeuvres are served in norwegian weddings?
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-01
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-04
<malin_> noen her som kan hjelpe meg litt?:)
<RoyK> Malinux: du som troller? ;)
<IvarB> QA? :P
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-05
<Malinux> RoyK: nei. jeg har ikke trollet. SÃ¥ rart det der var. Har noen logget seg in som meg?
<Malinux> ser ut som en annen ip enn min
#ubuntu-no 2018-05-05
<comradekingu> Har dataklubben på NTNU fremdeles den ordningen der man kan sette en ikke-kommersiell tjener på vertslagringsrommet og betale ikke så altfor mye?
<Blueking> pvv.org du snakker om ?
<Blueking> pvv.org = pvv.ntnu.no
#ubuntu-no 2018-05-06
<comradekingu> Blueking: Takk
<comradekingu> >PVV har flere DVD-brennere som medlemmene kan bruke.
<comradekingu> _flere_
<RoyK> dvd?
